#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Projeto Básico para SCM da Anatel

## kleberbrasil

Em agradecimanento a tanta boa vontade dos amigos aqui em ajudar uns aos outros, por tanto conteúdo proveitoso, pela democratização da informação, pela inclusão digital, enfim, segue em anexo o modelo do projeto básico e documentos correlatos para dar entrada à solicitação da autorização para prestação do SCM. Muitos falam da subjetividade do projeto, que cada provedor deve ter seu projeto específico. Isso é uma grande conversa fiada de quem quer ganhar dinheiro fácil, pois a maioria dos provedores usam a mesma topologia (Mikrotik, radius, IEE 802.11, radiofrequências ISM (livres) etc). Leiam estes documentos e insiram seus dados. Boa sorte e não brincam de vender internet via rádio sem autorização da ANATEL ou de forma terceirizada. A maneira correta eh tendo sua própria licença ou formatar um modelo de negócio entre SCM e SVA de maneira responsável entre ambas. 

Exigências:

1 - Cartão de Inscrição de CNPJ - tendo atividade principal SERVIÇOS DE COMUNICAÇÃO MULTIMÍDIA - SCM - CNAE 6110-8/03 
2 - Qualificação dos responsáveis da empresa (endereço, profissão, cargo na empresa, n. de RG na SSP e CPF);
3 - Registro e quitação de Inscrição no CREA;
4 - Prova de cadastros de Inscrição Estadual e Municipal;
5 - Certidões negativas: Municipal, Estadual e Federais (RF, INSS, FGTS, PGFN e Trabalhista);
6 - Certidão Concordata e Falência (Emitida no Fórum da sede da empresa )



Somando essas exigências, com os anexos deste post, já terá alcançado o primeiro passo, podendo dar entrada na ANATEL tendo como folha de rosto o FORMULÁRIO DE SOLICITAÇÃO DE SERVIÇOS DE TELECOMUNICAÇÕES.


ANF = *Á*rea de *N*umeração *F*echada. No STFC ela foi batizada de DDD.

Observação: Podemos levar em consideração esse projeto como um freeware, porém para que possamos ter atualizações, preciso dos ofícios de exigências da ANATEL. Alguns casos a anatel reporta alguma exigência descabida, na maioria passa normal.

----------


## pbportilho

man, vc já conseguiu a tua licença?
quanto tempo durou pra sair?

quanto vc gastou no total?

----------


## kleberbrasil

> man, vc já conseguiu a tua licença?
> quanto tempo durou pra sair?
> 
> quanto vc gastou no total?


 
Sim, já consegui!!! Demorou bastante pq eu usei todos os prazos, pq não tava tão seguro em entrar no mercado wireless, não pode usar meu prazo como referência, mas já ajudei outras pessoas e tem caso de amigos que 6 meses já tinha saído o termo, mas o normal é 8 a 10 meses. O gasto é relativo, ANATEL vai pagar os 9000 e tem depesas de CREA (registrar empresa nessa autoarquia) e com o Engenheiro (eletricista, telecomunicação ou de redes) para assinar. Mas no máximo foi uns 11.000,00

----------


## portalink

> Em agradecimanento a tanta boa vontade dos amigos aqui em ajudar uns aos outros, por tanto conteúdo proveitoso, pela democratização da informação, pela inclusão digital, enfim, segue em anexo o modelo do projeto básico e documentos correlatos para dar entrada à solicitação da autorização para prestação do SCM. Muitos falam da subjetividade do projeto, que cada provedor deve ter seu projeto específico. Isso é uma grande conversa fiada de quem quer ganhar dinheiro fácil, pois a maioria dos provedores usam a mesma topologia (Mikrotik, radius, IEE 802.11, radiofrequências ISM (livres) etc). Leiam estes documentos e insiram seus dados. Boa sorte e não brincam de vender internet via rádio sem autorização da ANATEL ou de forma terceirizada. A maneira correta eh tendo sua própria licença ou formatar um modelo de negócio entre SCM e SVA de maneira responsável entre ambas.


Olá, tudo bem? 
Não estou conseguindo baixar o projeto, vc poderia mandar pro e-mail [email protected].

Obrigado.

----------


## ijr

Em contato com um engenheiro da área o mesmo me pediu algumas certidões, não me lembro ao certo quais são

mas era algo de tributos federais, estaduais e previdencia social.

isso confirma? vc apresentou todas essas certidões.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Em contato com um engenheiro da área o mesmo me pediu algumas certidões, não me lembro ao certo quais são
> 
> mas era algo de tributos federais, estaduais e previdencia social.
> 
> isso confirma? vc apresentou todas essas certidões.



1 - negativa de divida!
1 - negativa de que vc nao tem nenhuma passagem criminal

----------


## adaltorocha

vc tem o modelo do projeto SCM segunda fase (modelo de Planta e escala)....caso tenha e se pode passar....agradeço obrigado

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Senhores,

não é nem 8 nem 80. Realmente a maior parte dos projetos é bem parecida, mas daí dizer que a topologia é a mesma para todos não é verdade. Caso todos os projetos sejam encaminhados com o mesmo esquema pode ter certeza que será considerado - no mínimo - estranho na Anatel. O projeto tem de ser realmente personalizado e ajustado às necessidades de cada cliente. Enlaces, rádios, servidores, antenas, coordenadas geográficas e outros parâmetros técnicos. Há muita documentação e várias idas e vindas à Anatel até que o projeto se transforme em uma autorização para o Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Senhores,
> 
> não é nem 8 nem 80. Realmente a maior parte dos projetos é bem parecida, mas daí dizer que a topologia é a mesma para todos não é verdade. Caso todos os projetos sejam encaminhados com o mesmo esquema pode ter certeza que será considerado - no mínimo - estranho na Anatel. O projeto tem de ser realmente personalizado e ajustado às necessidades de cada cliente. Enlaces, rádios, servidores, antenas, coordenadas geográficas e outros parâmetros técnicos. Há muita documentação e várias idas e vindas à Anatel até que o projeto se transforme em uma autorização para o Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia.


 
Sobre a topologia, também concordo que não são todos a mesma, inclusive escrevi isso no post inicial, na verdade a "*maioria* dos provedores usam a mesma", isso é indiscutível. Em dois anos, esse mesmo projeto licenciou 16 empresas para o SCM, acompanhei todos os passos e não vi a ANATEL refutar sobre a semelhança dos projetos. Quero ainda ver nesse tópico, empresas que foram ajudadas com esse modelo e relatando que realmente não houve problemas em obter a autorização e se por acaso tiverem dúvidas, não exite em me mandar um email. Felicidades!

----------


## kleberbrasil

> vc tem o modelo do projeto SCM segunda fase (modelo de Planta e escala)....caso tenha e se pode passar....agradeço obrigado


 
O outro passo é uma versão mais específica, detalhada e melhorada do que o projeto básico, tenho certeza que estudando a resolução 272 da ANATEL, vc conseguirá aprimora-lo em cima do que já tem. Sobre a planta, hoje temos a ferramenta google maps, salve a imagem de onde vai ser sua estação principal e insira as informações de suas respectivas localizações e área de abrangência, enquanto a escala, nem se preocupa, o google te dá isso de mãos beijadas...

Felicidades!!

----------


## usernet

Prezados:

Estamos autorizados SCM/ANATEL e o próximo passo é licenciar a estação só que o dinheiro esta curto e decidimos nós mesmos fazer o projeto de instalação e encaminhar para o engenheiro de telecom apreciar e assinar e então daremos entrada na ANATEL. Precisamos da ajuda nos nobres colegas que puderem nos enviar o projeto de instalação. Agradecemos ao nobre colega que postou o projeto básico o qual nos ajudou em muito. 

Abraços.

----------


## adaltorocha

> Prezados:
> 
> Estamos autorizados SCM/ANATEL e o próximo passo é licenciar a estação só que o dinheiro esta curto e decidimos nós mesmos fazer o projeto de instalação e encaminhar para o engenheiro de telecom apreciar e assinar e então daremos entrada na ANATEL. Precisamos da ajuda nos nobres colegas que puderem nos enviar o projeto de instalação. Agradecemos ao nobre colega que postou o projeto básico o qual nos ajudou em muito. 
> 
> Abraços.


o projeto basico de vcs liberou rapido na ANATEL e vc tem o modelo?.......estou fazendo o meu agora.....

----------


## adaltorocha

obrigado.....valeu a informação....

----------


## pabloferretti

Boa noite!

Vou editar meu projeto de instalação e publicar em pdf, e tambem os procedimentos para licenciar a estação, no momento estou resolvendo outra bucha mas garanto que publico o mais rapido possivel essas informações.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Boa noite!
> 
> Vou editar meu projeto de instalação e publicar em pdf, e tambem os procedimentos para licenciar a estação, no momento estou resolvendo outra bucha mas garanto que publico o mais rapido possivel essas informações.


Certo. Então faça um totorial e publique aqui no Forum.

----------


## macvitor

Alguém tá conseguindo consultar licenças SCM no site da Anatel?

O link é: EASP - ENTIDADES AUTORIZADAS DOS SERVIÇOS PRIVADOS - [SIS versão 2.2.1]

----------


## wimigasltda

É importante colocarem aqui os caminhos das pedras, chega de atravessadores que cobrasm 5000mil reais pra fazerem isso: acho um absurdo!!!! seria mesma coisa que te cobrarem pra abrir uma empresa pra você, hoje os contadores fazer isso de graça só cobram a mensalidade.

----------


## pbportilho

> Sim, já consegui!!! Demorou bastante pq eu usei todos os prazos, pq não tava tão seguro em entrar no mercado wireless, não pode usar meu prazo como referência, mas já ajudei outras pessoas e tem caso de amigos que 6 meses já tinha saído o termo, mas o normal é 8 a 10 meses. O gasto é relativo, ANATEL vai pagar os 9000 e tem depesas de CREA (registrar empresa nessa autoarquia) e com o Engenheiro (eletricista, telecomunicação ou de redes) para assinar. Mas no máximo foi uns 11.000,00


 
man...
o engenheiro pode ser eng. civil, ou so´pode ser esses 3 tipos?

----------


## kleberbrasil

> man...
> o engenheiro pode ser eng. civil, ou so´pode ser esses 3 tipos?


Conforme a lei correlata:

Resolução 218/73, Art. 9º - Compete ao ENGENHEIRO ELETRÔNICO ou ao ENGENHEIRO ELETRICISTA, MODALIDADE ELETRÔNICA ou ao ENGENHEIRO DE COMUNICAÇÃO:

I - o desempenho das atividades 01 a 18 do artigo 1º desta Resolução, referentes a materiais elétricos e eletrônicos; equipamentos eletrônicos em geral; *sistemas de comunicação e telecomunicações*; sistemas de medição e controle elétrico e eletrônico; seus serviços afins e correlatos.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> man...
> o engenheiro pode ser eng. civil, ou so´pode ser esses 3 tipos?


Meu amigo,

não pode! Afinal engenheiro civil estuda construção civil, dentre outros tópicos. Não estudou eletricidade/eletromagnetismo, nem eletrônica e nem telecomunicações. Logo, não está habilitado para operar na área. Cada engenheiro deve operar em sua área de competência.

----------


## tecronaldo

Prezados, Agradeço a todos os colegas pelas contrubuições, mas cade a segunda fase do Projeto, para nós que contamos com pouco recurso e essencial.

----------


## welliton

Prezados,

em relação à exigência de um número de atendimento 0800 no provedor, como vocês estão resolvendo isso? é mesmo obrigatório?

----------


## lucianogf

sim! o detentor de SCM deve ter 0800.

é só deixar bem escondidinho pra ninguém ver.

----------


## welliton

Mas o custo disso é muito alto! Além do mais eles exigem abrangência nacional.

----------


## lucianogf

0800 não é tão caro assim, acho que você está mal informado.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Prezados,
> 
> em relação à exigência de um número de atendimento 0800 no provedor, como vocês estão resolvendo isso? é mesmo obrigatório?


O 0800 tem um custo mais elevado em relação ao convencional, só que tem mais vantagens, por exemplo, vc ao abrir uma lista telefônica, ligaria para um táxi que tivesse um fixo normal ou um 0800? Existe planos que vc paga somente o consumo, ou seja, o cliente ligou, vc paga, se nenhum cliente ligou no mês para seu 0800, vc não paga nada...

Fundamentação legal da obrigatoriedade, conforme o regulamento do SCM (anexo à resolução 272): 
Art. 51. A prestadora deve manter um centro de atendimento telefônico para seus assinantes, com discagem direta gratuita durante vinte e quatro horas por dia, sete dias por semana. 
Eu anuncio meu 0800 no SSID, eu acho isso ótimo, mas tem gente que prefere esconder, para quem age assim ou pretende isso, basta colocar em negrito o 0800 no contrato e gramepia um cartão bem colorido com o seu número fixo...

----------


## wagnerb

Pessoal:

Muito bom o trabalho do "kleberbrasil", infelizmente cheguei tarde ao forum. Tive que desenvolver todo um projeto basico em conformidade com a 272 e o documento postado por ele me adiantaria muito.

Estou prestando o serviço para um amigo que está obtendo a licença e estamos na fase de obtenção dos diversos documentos solicitados no regulamento.

Agora fiquei com uma dúvida com relação aos prazos da ANATEL. Citaram aqui no forum que o processo está demandando algo como 6 meses para liberar a licença. 

É isto mesmo ou alguem já fez o processo em tempo menor que isto?

Quanto ao projeto de instalação é bom terem algum engenheiro envolvido no processo, mesmo que já possuam as torres e antenas instaladas. É que este projeto posterior exigido na mesma regulamentação é muito mais complexo que o projeto básico e demanda, a meu ver, várias informações com relação aos cálculos de tudo que foi ou será instalado.

Não vi ainda um exemplo de um projeto de instalação em conformidade com a resolução, mas quando obtivermos o licenciamento tentarei compartilhar toda a documentação que desenvolvi para obtenção da licença.

Boa sorte a todos e um grande abraço,

----------


## wagnerb

> O 0800 tem um custo mais elevado em relação ao convencional, só que tem mais vantagens, por exemplo, vc ao abrir uma lista telefônica, ligaria para um táxi que tivesse um fixo normal ou um 0800? Existe planos que vc paga somente o consumo, ou seja, o cliente ligou, vc paga, se nenhum cliente ligou no mês para seu 0800, vc não paga nada...
> 
> Fundamentação legal da obrigatoriedade, conforme o regulamento do SCM (anexo à resolução 272): 
> Art. 51. A prestadora deve manter um centro de atendimento telefônico para seus assinantes, com discagem direta gratuita durante vinte e quatro horas por dia, sete dias por semana. 
> 
> Eu anuncio meu 0800 no SSID, eu acho isso ótimo, mas tem gente que prefere esconder, para quem age assim ou pretende isso, basta colocar em negrito o 0800 no contrato e gramepia um cartão bem colorido com o seu número fixo...


Com relação ao 0800 exigido pelas empresas SCM é bom consultarem as operadoras de STFC porque cada uma delas tem uma forma de prestar o serviço.

Por exemplo na OI tem o 0800 ALCANCE que pode ser local, estadual, nacional (não é propaganda não viu gente) .

- LOCAL: para quem recebe chamadas de uma mesma área local
- ESTADUAL: para quem recebe chamadas de um mesmo estado

Dependendo de como está atuando pode-se ter alguma vantagem usando este tipo de serviço

Na Intelig está escrito que dão desconto por volume.

Agora o custo mensal por manter o serviço 0800 é baixo, o que realmente é preocupante é o tráfego que pode ser alto e com isto encarecer o serviço como um todo. 

Agora pelo que conheço dessas redes 0800 pode-se também evitar chamadas de telefones celulares e de orelhões o que torna o serviço mais acessível.

Espero ter ajudado.

Abraços,

----------


## NetoGO23

> Mas o custo disso é muito alto! Além do mais eles exigem abrangência nacional.


Tenho um 0800 o custo mensal fixo é de 50,00, você tem que ter já um telefone fixo pois a chamada é recebida na mesma linha, você paga 0,15 por cada chamada local recebida e 0,40 por cada chamada de outras cidades recebido.

Você tem que entrar em contato com a empresa de telefonia da sua cidade e ai eles vão te orientar a entrar no site da ANATEL e lá tem uma opção de verificar as disponibilidade de números.

OBS: O meu 0800 foi fornecido pela BrasilTelecom.

----------


## wagnerb

Perfeito NetGO23,

O funcionamento de um 0800 é simples. Toda chamada para um número 0800 é desviada para um número chamado pelas operadoras de "número de lista", que é um número de telefone comum ou de um serviço do tipo digitronco (canais E1 de voz).

Agora um número 0800 pode ser de abrangencia nacional ou não, isto vai depender de cada plano de cada operadora. 

Pelo que sei na Oi as ligações podem ser restringidas ao estado, ou uma região. De outra forma é com abrangencia nacional, ou seja, pode receber ligações de qualquer parte do país.

Agora se você só atende a uma região porque receber chamadas a nível nacional, não é.

Abraços,

----------


## rafaelmju

> Prezados:
> 
> Estamos autorizados SCM/ANATEL e o próximo passo é licenciar a estação só que o dinheiro esta curto e decidimos nós mesmos fazer o projeto de instalação e encaminhar para o engenheiro de telecom apreciar e assinar e então daremos entrada na ANATEL. Precisamos da ajuda nos nobres colegas que puderem nos enviar o projeto de instalação. Agradecemos ao nobre colega que postou o projeto básico o qual nos ajudou em muito. 
> 
> Abraços.


Ja que a grana esta curta meu amigo, vc ja pensou em fexar parcerias para a sua lisença, isso ajudaria muito, vc poderia cobrar um determinado valor de 4 ou 5 parceiros, mensais e resolveria seu problema de grana curta, ai cada um fica responsável pelo projeto da sua torre.

----------


## wagnerb

> Ja que a grana esta curta meu amigo, vc ja pensou em fexar parcerias para a sua lisença, isso ajudaria muito, vc poderia cobrar um determinado valor de 4 ou 5 parceiros, mensais e resolveria seu problema de grana curta, ai cada um fica responsável pelo projeto da sua torre.





Por falar em parcerias.

Sei que esse assunto já deu pano pra umas "mangas" e muitas, mas penso que é bom falarmos até que uma luz surja no final do túnel.

Já fiz projetos de telecom onde envolvemos 2 ou mais empresas e sempre que isso ocorre acontece um dos seguintes fatos.

1- Se uma empresa envolvida é SCM o contrato com o cliente para o serviço de conexão é da empresa SCM.

2- O contrato de valor agregado é feito pela empresa do serviço SVA (por exemplo, um _call center_ ou então um provedor de internet ou datacenter).

3- Um contrato é celebrado com a empresa SCM e acordado com a empresa SVA da empresa SCM faturar para o cliente final o valor do serviço agregado. (isto até incorre em bitributação de serviços)

Pelo pouco conhecimento que tenho sobre estas questões regulatórias, uma empresa SCM é responsável pela conexão dos serviços, envolvendo comutação de pacotes de dados ou não entre um ponto específico e outro que pode ser um roteador de internet.

Do regulamento SCM (Reg 272 ANATEL)

“Art. 3º O Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia é um serviço fixo de telecomunicações de interesse coletivo, prestado em âmbito nacional e internacional, no regime privado, que *possibilita a oferta de capacidade de transmissão,* *emissão e recepção de informações multimídia*, utilizando quaisquer meios, a assinantes dentro de uma área de prestação de serviço.” (*grifo meu*)

Agora (ainda da Reg 272 ANATEL),

“Art. 7º *É assegurado aos interessados o uso das redes de suporte do SCM para provimento de serviços de valor adicionado (SVA)*, de forma não discriminatória e a preços e condições justos e razoáveis.” (*grifo meu*)

De acordo com a Lei 9.472 de 1997 (LGT) em seu artigo 61 e parágrafos,

“Art. 61. Serviço de valor adicionado é a atividade que acrescenta, a um serviço de telecomunicações que lhe dá suporte e com o qual não se confunde, novas utilidades relacionadas ao acesso, armazenamento, apresentação, movimentação ou recuperação de informações.

§ 1º Serviço de valor adicionado não constitui serviço de telecomunicações, classificando-se seu provedor como usuário do serviço de telecomunicações que lhe dá suporte, com os direitos e deveres inerentes a essa condição.

§ 2° É assegurado aos interessados o uso das redes de serviços de telecomunicações para prestação de serviços de valor adicionado, cabendo à Agência, para assegurar esse direito, regular os condicionamentos, assim como o relacionamento entre aqueles e as prestadoras de serviço de telecomunicações.”

Resumindo.

Quem tem licença da ANATEL para ser uma SCM pode se “associar” a empresas que provêem valor agregado e a empresa SCM deve ter um contrato com o usuário final para interligar o usuário final a um provedor de SVA. Além desse contrato o usuário final deve ter um contrato com o provedor de valor adicionado para não ficar a descoberto. 

Agora não conheço as parcerias e seus contratos, mas tecnicamente se você estabelece uma torre própria, como citado por você, você está dizendo que a torre é da SCM e é dela toda a responsabilidade sobre ela e que você é só um provedor de valor agregado (acesso a internet).

Sinceramente, ainda não tive tempo de analisar esses contratos de parcerias, mas queria muito conhecer as cláusulas que dizem respeito a quem comprou o material da torre, os aps, as antenas e paineis, etc.

Se um dia um fiscal da ANATEL quiser realmente usar os artigos da lei contra os pequenos provedores de wireless sabendo que as empresas envolvidas estão sobre um regime de “parceria” com certeza alguém sairá perdendo e muito.

Abraços,

----------


## wimigasltda

> Se um dia um fiscal da ANATEL quiser realmente usar os artigos da lei contra os pequenos provedores de wireless sabendo que as empresas envolvidas estão sobre um regime de parceria com certeza alguém sairá perdendo e muito.
> 
> Abraços,


 
Com certeza a detentora do scm. Porque você vende apenas serviços agregados entenda, quem é legalmente reposánsavel por todos os equipamentos que ligam até o cliente é a detentora do scm. Porque se for assim: compro açoes da brasiltelecom atual oi, e vou instalar telefone na vila.. Ta na cara que não...

----------


## wagnerb

> Com certeza a detentora do scm. Porque você vende apenas serviços agregados entenda, quem é legalmente reposánsavel por todos os equipamentos que ligam até o cliente é a detentora do scm. Porque se for assim: compro açoes da brasiltelecom atual oi, e vou instalar telefone na vila.. Ta na cara que não...


 
Wimigasltda,

É um ponto de vista interessante, mas se ela é responsavel pelos equipamentos mesmo não tendo sido ela que comprou o que ocorre quando o equipamento queima??????

Quem é responsavel pela manutenção dos mesmos???????

Se a torre cair é problema do engenheiro responsável que assinou a ART, isso está claro.

Você falou uma coisa importante, se a detentora de SCM for uma Embratel, uma Oi ou mesmo a BrasilTelecom certamente são elas que compraram o equipamento, operam e dao manutenção quando algo dá errado.

E no esquema de parceria? Como isto está colocado nos contratos?

Já pensou, a tia ANA concede uma licença para você explorar o SCM e você usa equipamentos de terceiros. Isto está correto?

Tá na lei?

Uma segunda colocação minha, se você adquirisse o controle sobre uma das empresas que citou no seu post, poderia instalar telefone na vila, mas quem faria isso seriam as controladas e não você. 

Afinal quem tem a licença (outorga) para exploração são elas.

Abraços,

----------


## wimigasltda

> Wimigasltda,
> 
> É um ponto de vista interessante, mas se ela é responsavel pelos equipamentos mesmo não tendo sido ela que comprou o que ocorre quando o equipamento queima??????
> 
> Quem é responsavel pela manutenção dos mesmos???????
> 
> Se a torre cair é problema do engenheiro responsável que assinou a ART, isso está claro.
> 
> Você falou uma coisa importante, se a detentora de SCM for uma Embratel, uma Oi ou mesmo a BrasilTelecom certamente são elas que compraram o equipamento, operam e dao manutenção quando algo dá errado.
> ...


Eu tenho parceira e sabe o que diz o contrato, em boas linhas nada...E te digo mais na verdade a detentora do scm loca suas instalações pra explorar internet sem fio.Mas em alto e bom som, quem custeou tudo foi você.... O correto é voce ser sócio nem que for em 1% da empresa scm. A parceria correta é essa, na verdade tudo faz referencia a ela.

O que as parceiras não fazem:

Padronizar todos os pontos de acesso, radios, antenas, servidores e links., torres etc....

Veja e o que mais me intriga, é o seguinte, os caras não estão nem ai. o Impórtante é entrar todos mês R$ 400 reais o mais barato e por ai vai, dinheiro não declarados, vezes 200 pontos de acessos que da um dinheirrão que posso guardar dentro do colchão e a receita federal da vida nunca vai ver um tostão.
Cara isso é rio de fazer dinheiro, parceiro correto te emite nota fiscal dizendo por que voce pagou este valor por mês. Só que ai mora o problema. Eles não fazem isso e nao podem fazer...sabe porque, feram a propria lei scm.
Rapaz to correndo atrás da minha própria scm.

Aqui recebi todas as orientações, caso venha um fiscal. como proceder:Como falarei. pra não confundir o coitado, imagine se ele não sabe..rsrs
Tudo aqui esta locado a empresa x.
Eles são reponsável por tudo
Eu apenas trabalho para eles, e eles me pagam a locação do ponto antena servidores sala etc...etc...
Dúvidas mais aprofundadas converse direto com dddxxxxxxx.
Toda propaganda gira em cima deles dono da scm... todos os contratos giram emcima deles...detentora do scm;...ai que pega..se eles pedir a carta de clientes e os boletos pagos lasco, posi as detentoras de scm tem que pagar impostos sobre a exploração do serviço e ai que a cobra fuma..
Iso dá muito pano pra manga.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Por falar em parcerias.
> 
> Sei que esse assunto já deu pano pra umas "mangas" e muitas, mas penso que é bom falarmos até que uma luz surja no final do túnel.
> 
> Já fiz projetos de telecom onde envolvemos 2 ou mais empresas e sempre que isso ocorre acontece um dos seguintes fatos.
> 
> 1- Se uma empresa envolvida é SCM o contrato com o cliente para o serviço de conexão é da empresa SCM.
> 
> 2- O contrato de valor agregado é feito pela empresa do serviço SVA (por exemplo, um _call center_ ou então um provedor de internet ou datacenter).
> ...


No meu entendimento, tudo é uma questão de montar um plano de negócio transparente e coerente em relação ao regulamento do serviço de comunicação multimídia (anexo à resolução 272 da ANATEL). O colega wagnerb fez boas colocações sobre essa legislação, na verdade a Agência tem sido dura com essas parcerias por que na verdade o que vem acontecendo é locação de licenças.

Em junho de 2007, o então superintente de serviços privados da ANATEL, sr. Jarbas José Valente, apresentou um seminário sobre o Tema: Internet e Contexto de Mercado e Regulatório, então segue a topologia apresentada:

http://www.blznet.com/pub/topologia_anatel.gif


Veja que os serviços são distintos, *Serviço de Telecom* - no nosso caso, especificamente o Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia -e o Provedor de *Serviço de Conexão à Internet* (PSCI) definição legal dos prestadores de serviço à conexão de internet, conforme a Norma 004/95, ítem 3, alínea "d";Ambos são remunerados separadamente, representado pelo $ na imagem;O polêmico link de Internet é um serviço contratado do PSCI com operadoras detentoras de backbone Internet.Muitos colegas que foram lacrados achando que estavam prestando SVA, com certeza não se atentaram para um simples detalhe: O SCM "_possibilita a oferta de capacidade de transmissão, emissão e recepção de informações multimídia"_ do usuário de Telecom até o PSCI, esse serviço é remunerado... O PSCI por sua vez vende somente a conexão de Internet, não devendo confundir sua função como prestadora de SCM na hora de cobrar e vender o acesso ao usuário. Juridicamente isso é fácil de ser aplicado, basta separar os contratos e cobranças dos dois serviços junto ao usuário. Tecnicamente eu sugiro a seguinte topologia:

http://www.blznet.com/pub/topologia_kleber.gif

O usuário precisa autenticar seu acesso na rede SCM, o acesso à rede wireless deve ser restrita e sua liberação individualizada, nada melhor que usar a criptografia para se adequar a isso;Para individualizar a autenticação de acesso à rede pela criptografia será necessário um servidor RADIUS;Após liberação de uso da rede SCM, o usuário só conseguirá gozar o uso da Internet, se tiver permissão do PSCI para conectar-se à Internet, essa autenticação poderá ser feita via pppoe ou hotspot de forma indepente do SCM.Se isso for levado em consideração, eu não acredito que a ANATEL poderá lacrar ou presumir que um funcionamento similar a este seja uma locação de outorga de SCM.

----------


## wagnerb

> Eu tenho parceira e sabe o que diz o contrato, em boas linhas nada...E te digo mais na verdade a detentora do scm loca suas instalações pra explorar internet sem fio.Mas em alto e bom som, quem custeou tudo foi você.... O correto é voce ser sócio nem que for em 1% da empresa scm. A parceria correta é essa, na verdade tudo faz referencia a ela.
> 
> O que as parceiras não fazem:
> 
> Padronizar todos os pontos de acesso, radios, antenas, servidores e links., torres etc....
> 
> Veja e o que mais me intriga, é o seguinte, os caras não estão nem ai. o Impórtante é entrar todos mês R$ 400 reais o mais barato e por ai vai, dinheiro não declarados, vezes 200 pontos de acessos que da um dinheirrão que posso guardar dentro do colchão e a receita federal da vida nunca vai ver um tostão.
> Cara isso é rio de fazer dinheiro, parceiro correto te emite nota fiscal dizendo por que voce pagou este valor por mês. Só que ai mora o problema. Eles não fazem isso e nao podem fazer...sabe porque, feram a propria lei scm.
> Rapaz to correndo atrás da minha própria scm.
> ...


Pois é. Esse é o ponto que deve ser discutido em uma parceria, ou então mudar o modelo de negócios entre elas.

Até aqui só falei dos aspectos regulatórios e os aspectos tributários então, vixe!!!!

Abraços,

----------


## wagnerb

> No meu entendimento, tudo é uma questão de montar um plano de negócio transparente e coerente em relação ao regulamento do serviço de comunicação multimídia (anexo à resolução 272 da ANATEL). O colega wagnerb fez boas colocações sobre essa legislação, na verdade a Agência tem sido dura com essas parcerias por que na verdade o que vem acontecendo é locação de licenças.
> ...
> ... 
> Em junho de 2007, o então superintente de serviços privados da ANATEL, sr. Jarbas José Valente, apresentou um seminário sobre o Tema: Internet e Contexto de Mercado e Regulatório, então segue a topologia apresentada:
> ...
> ...
> Se isso for levado em consideração, eu não acredito que a ANATEL poderá lacrar ou presumir que um funcionamento similar a este seja uma locação de outorga de SCM.


 
Kleberbrasil.

Muito bem colocado, parabéns.

Só para complementar esse é o modelo utilizado por todas as operadoras de telecom que não são SVA. A Oi, BrT, Telefonica, Embratel, etc. usam este mesmo modelo. Por isso existem os provedores de autenticação como Ig, Terra, Uol, etc.

Porque? Para que não incorram em problemas regulatórios conforme reg SCM e Lei 9472 (LGT).

Um outro modelo legal de se utilizar é o mesmo que a Europa utiliza no ADSL. A SCM tunela a conexão ADSL até o roteador de borda da SVA e a autenticação fica por conta do RADIUS da SVA isentando a SCM do controle sobre o usuário (permissão, banda, perfil) que não é dele.

Se eu tiver um tempo vou procurar uma apresentaçao disso e posto aqui (se encontrar, rs.).

Abraços,

----------


## deliam

> Conforme a lei correlata:
> 
> Resolução 218/73, Art. 9º - Compete ao ENGENHEIRO ELETRÔNICO ou ao ENGENHEIRO ELETRICISTA, MODALIDADE ELETRÔNICA ou ao ENGENHEIRO DE COMUNICAÇÃO:
> 
> I - o desempenho das atividades 01 a 18 do artigo 1º desta Resolução, referentes a materiais elétricos e eletrônicos; equipamentos eletrônicos em geral; *sistemas de comunicação e telecomunicações*; sistemas de medição e controle elétrico e eletrônico; seus serviços afins e correlatos.


Bom, sou engenheiro de computacao, eu mesmo assinei e a anatel nao recusou o projeto. Vale lembrar que quem vai dizer se pode ou nao, e o CREA, a anatel nao vai nem olha isso, se o CREA registrar sua empresa e colocar que um ENG. CIVIL PODE SER RESPONSAVEL TECNICO, n teras problemas na anatel. Eu nao sei se vc's sabem, mas tem alguns engenheiros que tem 1 tal de CARTA BRANCA (sao aqueles bemmmmmmmm antigos) eles conseguem assinar como responsavel por todas as areas. Agora vai uma dica, se quer algo rapido, procure 1 eng. da area por ser mais garantido, pq o CREA demora uns 30 a 40 dias pra REGISTRAR A EMPRESA e REGISTRAR O RESPONSAVEL TECNICO. Qualquer coisa e so perguntar, em relacao ao crea eu tenho experiencia de tanto que eu fui la.

vlw

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Bom, sou engenheiro de computacao, eu mesmo assinei e a anatel nao recusou o projeto. Vale lembrar que quem vai dizer se pode ou nao, e o CREA, a anatel nao vai nem olha isso, se o CREA registrar sua empresa e colocar que um ENG. CIVIL PODE SER RESPONSAVEL TECNICO, n teras problemas na anatel. Eu nao sei se vc's sabem, mas tem alguns engenheiros que tem 1 tal de CARTA BRANCA (sao aqueles bemmmmmmmm antigos) eles conseguem assinar como responsavel por todas as areas. Agora vai uma dica, se quer algo rapido, procure 1 eng. da area por ser mais garantido, pq o CREA demora uns 30 a 40 dias pra REGISTRAR A EMPRESA e REGISTRAR O RESPONSAVEL TECNICO. Qualquer coisa e so perguntar, em relacao ao crea eu tenho experiencia de tanto que eu fui la.
> 
> vlw


 
Mencionei o que esta na legislação relacionada ao assunto, mas a engenharia evolui paralelamente com a Tecnologia, imagino que em 1973 quando originou essa norma, nem se quer deveria existir engenheiro de computação ou engenheiro de rede (que também é mais recente)... Mas o que poderia postar aqui, se achar interessante, é alguma portaria "emendando" ou esclarecendo essas inclusões, eu acredito que deve existir e faz muito sentido haver novas engenharias.

----------


## wagnerb

> Bom, sou engenheiro de computacao, eu mesmo assinei e a anatel nao recusou o projeto. Vale lembrar que quem vai dizer se pode ou nao, e o CREA, a anatel nao vai nem olha isso, se o CREA registrar sua empresa e colocar que um ENG. CIVIL PODE SER RESPONSAVEL TECNICO, n teras problemas na anatel. Eu nao sei se vc's sabem, mas tem alguns engenheiros que tem 1 tal de CARTA BRANCA (sao aqueles bemmmmmmmm antigos) eles conseguem assinar como responsavel por todas as areas. Agora vai uma dica, se quer algo rapido, procure 1 eng. da area por ser mais garantido, pq o CREA demora uns 30 a 40 dias pra REGISTRAR A EMPRESA e REGISTRAR O RESPONSAVEL TECNICO. Qualquer coisa e so perguntar, em relacao ao crea eu tenho experiencia de tanto que eu fui la.
> 
> vlw


Deliam,

Se o CREA da sua região o aceitou significa então que você possui registro no CREA ok?

Se a empresa contratou você como responsável técnico ela também obteve o CREA ok?

Então, tá então. Tudo como d'antes na terra de Abrantes (espero ter escrito correto, rs.)

Agora pelo pouco que sei, deve haver alguma regulamentação sobre Engenharia de Computação no CREA/Confea que estabelece o que pode ser realizado ou não por alguem com sua formação.

A Anatel se baseia no critério do Crea/Confea em aceitar a assinatura de alguem com a inscrição na autarquia e não fica questionando a formação não.

Abraços,

----------


## outorgas

> Deliam,
> 
> Se o CREA da sua região o aceitou significa então que você possui registro no CREA ok?
> 
> Se a empresa contratou você como responsável técnico ela também obteve o CREA ok?
> 
> Então, tá então. Tudo como d'antes na terra de Abrantes (espero ter escrito correto, rs.)
> 
> Agora pelo pouco que sei, deve haver alguma regulamentação sobre Engenharia de Computação no CREA/Confea que estabelece o que pode ser realizado ou não por alguem com sua formação.
> ...


*

Prezados Participantes,*

A profissão de engenharia de computação foi devidamente regulamentada somente em 1993 através da resolução n° 380 do Confea, artigo 1°, o qual direciona as atribuições desta profissão ao art. 9° da res. 218, do mesmo conselho:
_Art. 1º - Compete ao Engenheiro de Computação ou Engenheiro Eletricista com ênfase em Computação o desempenho das atividades do Artigo 9º da Resolução nº 218/73, acrescidas de análise de sistemas computacionais, seus serviços afins e correlatos._ Assim, os engenheiros de computação integram a categoria da engenharia - modalidade eletricista, cuja câmara especializada nos CREA's também é a de engenharia elétrica.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Vou dar um "pitaco" na resposta do colega que respondeu antes ao tópico:
Apesar do engenheiro de computação fazer parte da "árvore" da engenharia elétrica, que ainda tem eletrônica, telecomunicações, engenharia biomedica, automação e controle e até robótica/mecatrônica, o engenheiro de computação não pode exercer as funções de engenheiro eletricista, nem de eletrônica e nem de telecomunicações. Mas sim e somente dentro da computação.

Como o CREA da região do colega de computação o aceitou como responsável por uma empresa de telecom das duas uma: ou fizeram vistas grossas ou não perceberam que o mesmo é da área de computação e não de eletrônica ou de telecomunicações.

----------


## outorgas

> Vou dar um "pitaco" na resposta do colega que respondeu antes ao tópico:
> Apesar do engenheiro de computação fazer parte da "árvore" da engenharia elétrica, que ainda tem eletrônica, telecomunicações, engenharia biomedica, automação e controle e até robótica/mecatrônica, o engenheiro de computação não pode exercer as funções de engenheiro eletricista, nem de eletrônica e nem de telecomunicações. Mas sim e somente dentro da computação.
> 
> Como o CREA da região do colega de computação o aceitou como responsável por uma empresa de telecom das duas uma: ou fizeram vistas grossas ou não perceberam que o mesmo é da área de computação e não de eletrônica ou de telecomunicações.



*Caro Participante,*

Acredito que V. Sª, não tenha visto que a citação abaixo foi copiada diretamente da resolução n° 380 - 17/12/1993:
_Art. 1º - Compete ao Engenheiro de Computação ou Engenheiro Eletricista com ênfase em Computação o desempenho das atividades do Artigo 9º da Resolução nº 218/73, acrescidas de análise de sistemas computacionais, seus serviços afins e correlatos._
*Consultando a resolução n° 218 - 29/06/1973 em seu artigo 9°, citada no artigo acima:*
_Art. 9º - Compete ao ENGENHEIRO ELETRÔNICO ou ao ENGENHEIRO ELETRICISTA, MODALIDADE ELETRÔNICA ou ao ENGENHEIRO DE COMUNICAÇÃO:
_ _I - o desempenho das atividades 01 a 18 do artigo 1º desta Resolução, referentes a materiais elétricos e eletrônicos; equipamentos eletrônicos em geral; sistemas de comunicação e telecomunicações; sistemas de medição e controle elétrico e eletrônico; seus serviços afins e correlatos._
Espanta-me muito V. Sª. dizer absurdos num fórum onde existem vários profissionais que conhecem do assunto, sem ter o cuidado de pelo menos verifcar se o que está dizendo tem fundamento.

 Para finalizar informo que V. Sª. engana-se mais uma vez dizendo que os profissionais das áreas de mecatrônica / robótica fazer parte da "árvore" da engenharia elétrica. O CREA possiu 7 (sete) câmaras especializadas e divididas nas áreas de atuação, cuja mecatrônica / robótica tem sua própria câmara.

 Para conferir as cãmaras especializadas existentes no sistema CONFEA / CREA, segue link abaixo:

 http://www.crea-pr.org.br/crea2/pub/...nal/camara.htm

 Não acredito que o CREA da minha região se enganou ou vez vistas grossas, muito menos eu.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

não precisa dar uma resposta tão mal educada. Quis apenas contribuir com a discussão. Seja educado, não mal faz a ninguém. Não fiz especialização em mecatrônica, mas caso eu queira fazer você não pode me impedir baseado na lei acima. Eu sei muito bem que mecatrônica é a "junção" de engenharia mecânica com elétrica ou eletrônica.

Com certeza Mecatrônica tem uma legislação específica devido a engenharia mecânica envolvida. Se você conhece a lei exponha educadamente. Se eu estiver errado ou desconhecer tal lei reconhecerei com certeza. Mas considero inaceitável a sua resposta.

----------


## wagnerb

Gente:

Tudo bem isto é um forum e é aqui que devemos esclarecer nossas dúvidas incluindo casos como este. O mais interessante é que podemos dessa forma estudar melhor e entender os processos legais e burocráticos de uma forma melhor definida.

Nosso colega outorgas tem sua razão e está muito bem fundamentado com relação as leis e resoluções que regulamentam a profissão.

Um único detalhe é que independente de qualquer outra coisa um Engenheiro de Computação está habilitado pelo CREA a realizar as funções definidas na res. 218/73 conforme seu Artigo 9. A única ressalva é que a resolução 380/93 que define a função do Engenheiro de Computaçao ainda é provisoria (há pelo menos 15 anos, hehehe.).

O artigo 25 da resolução 218 resume um pouco mais a situação.

"_Art. 25 - Nenhum profissional poderá desempenhar atividades além daquelas que lhe competem, pelas características de seu currículo escolar, consideradas em cada caso, apenas, as disciplinas que contribuem para a graduação profissional, salvo outras que lhe sejam acrescidas em curso de pós-graduação, na mesma modalidade.

Parágrafo único - Serão discriminadas no registro profissional as atividades constantes desta Resolução._"

Pra encurtar. Se o nosso colega Engenheiro de Computação é inscrito no CREA e pode ser o responsável técnico de um empresa de TELECOM significa que ele possui habilidade curricular suficiente para assumir essa posição.

Abraços,

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia Wagner,

tudo bem, eu concordo! Contra provas não há argumentação. Concordo também que aqui é um forum e trocamos experiências e conhecimentos. Acho inadmissível respostas mal educadas. Nem o colega que diz fazer parte do CREA do Paraná tem o direito de ser mal educado. Eu não gostei da resposta. Se estou errado que fundamente. Mas não vale ser mal educado!

----------


## wagnerb

> Bom dia Wagner,
> 
> tudo bem, eu concordo! Contra provas não há argumentação. Concordo também que aqui é um forum e trocamos experiências e conhecimentos. Acho inadmissível respostas mal educadas. Nem o colega que diz fazer parte do CREA do Paraná tem o direito de ser mal educado. Eu não gostei da resposta. Se estou errado que fundamente. Mas não vale ser mal educado!


Marcelo, também concordo com você.

Entendo que pode ter havido um pouco de rispidez por parte do outro forista, mas acredito que não foi má intenção dele.

Estamos aqui e por ai pro que der e vier.

Abraços,

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Sim, Wagner!

Perfeito! Aqui ninguém é o dono da verdade! 

Aliás, vou ao CREA daqui pessoalmente ver isso!

----------


## ustelecom

Gostaria de uma ajuda no que diz respeito ao salário mínimo do engenheiro:

Na Lei 4.950-A/66 diz que o salário mínimo do engenheiro é de 06 vezes o salário mínimo do país, o que hoje é R$2790,00 é isso mesmo?

Link para a lei: LEI Nº 4950

obrigado!

----------


## outorgas

> Gostaria de uma ajuda no que diz respeito ao salário mínimo do engenheiro:
> 
> Na Lei 4.950-A/66 diz que o salário mínimo do engenheiro é de 06 vezes o salário mínimo do país, o que hoje é R$2790,00 é isso mesmo?
> 
> Link para a lei: LEI Nº 4950
> 
> obrigado!


Prezado Ustelecom,

O sistema CONFEA / CREA regula o piso salarial do engenheiro para 6 horas e 8 horas diárias trabalhadas, sendo o valor de 6 salários mínimos e 8 salários mínimos respectivamente. Não me lembro da resolução que define este.

----------


## ustelecom

Como fica então o caso do engenheiro que trabalha menos que 6 horas por dia?

Por exemplo, eu tiro a SCM e coloco um engenheiro como responsável pela minha empresa. Ele não faz nenhum trabalho de projetar POP (já fez o projeto quando do pedido da SCM), instalação em clientes, configuração de servidor.... Enfim, ele é somente o eng. responsável perante o CREA.

Assim ele não irá trabalhar nem 1 hora por dia. Acho que nem uma hora por mês...

Quanto, *dentro da lei*, eu pago para essa pessoa? Seria o piso de 06 salários?

Obrigado!!

----------


## wimigasltda

> Prezado Ustelecom,
> 
> O sistema CONFEA / CREA regula o piso salarial do engenheiro para 6 horas e 8 horas diárias trabalhadas, sendo o valor de 6 salários mínimos e 8 salários mínimos respectivamente. Não me lembro da resolução que define este.


Existem milhões de profissões que o teto é esitpulado agora pagar é outra coisa.
Exemplo:

Salario de um advogado para 4 horas semanais: Pela OAB-PR R$ 2.000,00 reais.

Se achar é mosca branca quem pague isso, pois no máximo, receberá isso por 8 horas de trabalho 5 dias na semana.E geralmente como. 

Outra.

Cara tem milhares de formandos em Universidades do nosso Brasil - Procure alguem que acabou de se formar e não os que estão no ramo a muitos anos.
Os Mais novos são mais faceis de negociar.

----------


## outorgas

> Existem milhões de profissões que o teto é esitpulado agora pagar é outra coisa.
> Exemplo:
> 
> Salario de um advogado para 4 horas semanais: Pela OAB-PR R$ 2.000,00 reais.
> 
> Se achar é mosca branca quem pague isso, pois no máximo, receberá isso por 8 horas de trabalho 5 dias na semana.E geralmente como. 
> 
> Outra.
> 
> ...


*Prezado Participante,*

Concordo plenamento com sua colocação. Porém, para registrar sua empresa sob a responsabilidade de um engenheiro perante o Crea, o contrato de prestação de serviços deverá constar o valor do piso estipulado por lei. Somente assim o Crea deferirá a solicitação.

Na prática sabemos que isso não acontece. Vale assim o bom senso em negociar com o profissional qto ao valor a ser pago ou fazer permutas de serviços.

----------


## Aprendiz

Quais obrigações mensais com tributos? Depois da SCM liberada?

----------


## outorgas

> Quais obrigações mensais com tributos? Depois da SCM liberada?


*Prezado,

* Além dos tributos o qual pagará na adequação de sua empresa à telecomunicações (PIS, COFINS, ISS, etc), vc estará pagando por todos o encargos dos fundos direcionados a telecomunicações, como Fust e Fistel que são pagos nos processos de licenciamento e outorga de sua empresa.

----------


## Aprendiz

> *Prezado,
> 
> * Além dos tributos o qual pagará na adequação de sua empresa à telecomunicações (PIS, COFINS, ISS, etc), vc estará pagando por todos o encargos dos fundos direcionados a telecomunicações, como Fust e Fistel que são pagos nos processos de licenciamento e outorga de sua empresa.


Se um cliente paga R$ 50,00, quanto fica para minha empresa e quando fica de impostos.

Agradeço antecipadamente.

----------


## outorgas

> Se um cliente paga R$ 50,00, quanto fica para minha empresa e quando fica de impostos.
> 
> Agradeço antecipadamente.


*Prezado Aprendiz,*

O cálculo não é tão simples assim. A tributação incidente sobre sua empresa qto a adequação em telecomunicações dependerá de seu faturamento bruto. Já os valores dos recolhimentos de TFI, TFF, e Fust são lançados a vc de acordo com sua expansão de operação.

----------


## ustelecom

> Existem milhões de profissões que o teto é esitpulado agora pagar é outra coisa.
> Exemplo:
> 
> Salario de um advogado para 4 horas semanais: Pela OAB-PR R$ 2.000,00 reais.
> 
> Se achar é mosca branca quem pague isso, pois no máximo, receberá isso por 8 horas de trabalho 5 dias na semana.E geralmente como. 
> 
> Outra.
> 
> ...


Veja só, eu estou perguntando o que é fazer o certo!

Existe uma premissa que não se pode afastar: direito trabalhista é irrenunciável!

O que se faz no caso dos advogados é não contratar como empregado e sim associado. Daí não decorrem direitos trabalhistas. Mas isso não dá para fazer no caso de SCM, pois o CREA determina que deve existir um reponsável técnico pela empresa!

Mas voltando no assunto:

Fazendo umas contas rápidas:

06 x 465 (salário mínimo)= 2790,00 por mês (piso mensal de engenheiro)

2790,00 x 12 = 33480,00 o que ganhará num ano.

33480,00 x 05 = 167400,00 o que ganhará em 05 anos (período de prescrição das verbas trabalhistas)

Por outro lado, o que acontece na realidade:

05 anos pagando um salário mínimo (R$465,00) por mês: R$27.900,00

Muito bem, vamos supor que depois de 05 anos vc vire para o seu engenheiro e fale: obrigado, nao preciso mais de você. Um grande abraço e felicidades (ou qualquer outra coisa).

Se ele entrar na justiça do TRABALHO (onde adivinha quem sempre ganha??) cobrando a diferença do que vc pagou para o que está na lei *ele vai ganhar*!!!!

Muito cuidado então ao fazer contratos abaixo do piso gente, senão pode ser que depois de alguns anos vc se dê mal...

----------


## outorgas

> Veja só, eu estou perguntando o que é fazer o certo!
> 
> Existe uma premissa que não se pode afastar: direito trabalhista é irrenunciável!
> 
> O que se faz no caso dos advogados é não contratar como empregado e sim associado. Daí não decorrem direitos trabalhistas. Mas isso não dá para fazer no caso de SCM, pois o CREA determina que deve existir um reponsável técnico pela empresa!
> 
> Mas voltando no assunto:
> 
> Fazendo umas contas rápidas:
> ...


*Prezado Participante,*

Concordo plenamente com suas colocações. Mas se pensarmos assim, todo o mercado de telecomunicações estaria inviabilizado devido os gastos astronômicos para buscar a tão falada legalidade.

Assim existe uma única forma de fazer esta legalização, sem problemas trabalhistas.

Contate-me!

----------


## wimigasltda

> Veja só, eu estou perguntando o que é fazer o certo!
> 
> Existe uma premissa que não se pode afastar: direito trabalhista é irrenunciável!
> 
> O que se faz no caso dos advogados é não contratar como empregado e sim associado. Daí não decorrem direitos trabalhistas. Mas isso não dá para fazer no caso de SCM, pois o CREA determina que deve existir um reponsável técnico pela empresa!
> 
> Mas voltando no assunto:
> 
> Fazendo umas contas rápidas:
> ...


Amigo é facil, não cair nas mões do ministerio do trabalho,

1- Exija que seu engenheiro tenha empres própria. Cnpj tudo certinho
2- faça todos os contratos com reconhecimento em cartório sobre a prestação de serviços.
3- Assim voce não terá problemas com o ministerios do trabalho.

Olés

----------


## ustelecom

> Amigo é facil, não cair nas mões do ministerio do trabalho,
> 
> 1- Exija que seu engenheiro tenha empres própria. Cnpj tudo certinho
> 2- faça todos os contratos com reconhecimento em cartório sobre a prestação de serviços.
> 3- Assim voce não terá problemas com o ministerios do trabalho.
> 
> Olés


 
Amigo, nao é assim nao...

1o - vc nao pode colocar uma empresa como responsável técnica de sua empresa SCM. PRECISA SER PESSOA FISICA
2o - DIREITO TRABALHISTA É IRRENUNCIÁVEL!!! Se está escrito na lei que, por exemplo, um frentista de posto tem que ganhar no mínimo R$3.000,00 por semana, ele tem que ganhar isso! Um contrato em que ele assina abrir mão dos R$3.000,00 e ganhar comente R$500,00 não vale NADA, ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA!

Na prática o que acontece é que o empregado trabalha o tempo quietinho... Quando é mandado embora coloca a empresa na justiça!

Esse é o meu alerta pois isso pode acontecer com os contratos "de gaveta" com engenheiros!

----------


## wagnerb

> Se um cliente paga R$ 50,00, quanto fica para minha empresa e quando fica de impostos.
> 
> Agradeço antecipadamente.


Aprendiz.

Sobre a assinatura incidem o ICMS do estado, o PIS (0,65%) e o COFINS (3%), ou seja, a continha fica assim.

Se o ICMS de PE for 27% você pega o valor da assinatura liquida (sem impostos ainda) e divide pelo índice 0,6935 assim: 

Assinatura bruta = assinatura sem impostos / 0,6935

Explo.: 
Assinatura liquida = $25,00
Assinatura bruta = $25 / 0,6935 = $36,04

Ao contrario para encontrar a assinatura sem impostos é só multiplicar o valor bruto pelo indice que citei;

Assinatura bruta = $50,00
Assinatura liquida = $50,00 x 0,6935 = $34,68

O indice é calculado pela seguinte formula: 1-(ICMS+PIS+COFINS), onde ICMS, PIS e COFINS são os valores em percentual.

Abraços,

----------


## wagnerb

> *Prezado Participante,*
> 
> Concordo plenamente com suas colocações. Mas se pensarmos assim, todo o mercado de telecomunicações estaria inviabilizado devido os gastos astronômicos para buscar a tão falada legalidade.
> 
> Assim existe uma única forma de fazer esta legalização, sem problemas trabalhistas.
> 
> Contate-me!


Exatamente. 

O negócio não é invibializar o negócio, mas como sempre temos como dar um "jeitinho brasileiro" para de certa forma não fazer o que deve ser feito.

Vamos ouvir as colocações do nosso amigo do forum.

Abraços,

----------


## portalink

> Aprendiz.
> 
> Sobre a assinatura incidem o ICMS do estado, o PIS (0,65%) e o COFINS (3%), ou seja, a continha fica assim.
> 
> Se o ICMS de PE for 27% você pega o valor da assinatura liquida (sem impostos ainda) e divide pelo índice 0,6935 assim: 
> 
> Assinatura bruta = assinatura sem impostos / 0,6935
> 
> Explo.: 
> ...


 
Provedor de Internet pode optar pelo Simples Nacional, verifique com o seu contador, tem um novo prazo é agora dia 20/02/2009, veja ai, pelo memos com relação aos impostos melhorou um pouco.

Valeu

Portal Link

----------


## wagnerb

> Provedor de Internet pode optar pelo Simples Nacional, verifique com o seu contador, tem um novo prazo é agora dia 20/02/2009, veja ai, pelo memos com relação aos impostos melhorou um pouco.
> 
> Valeu
> 
> Portal Link


Provedor de internet é o SVA para uma rede SCM. 

Não sei se uma empresa SCM pode optar pelo simples nacional.

Não custa nada se informar com um profissional que domina essa área de tributação.

Abs,

----------


## outorgas

> Provedor de internet é o SVA para uma rede SCM. 
> 
> Não sei se uma empresa SCM pode optar pelo simples nacional.
> 
> Não custa nada se informar com um profissional que domina essa área de tributação.
> 
> Abs,


Senhores,

O que se enquadra no Simples Nacional é a atividade econômica o qual o provedor está enquadrado. No caso dos provedores, a prestação de serviços em telecomunicações deixou de pertencer ao Super Simples através da Lei Complementar n° 128 (19/12/2008):
*§ 5o-B. Sem prejuízo do disposto no § 1° do art. 17 desta Lei Complementar, serão tributadas na forma do Anexo III desta Lei Complementar as seguintes atividades de prestação de serviços:

* *XII  veículos de comunicação, de radiodifusão sonora e de sons e imagens, e mídia externa; 

*Assim está definida a novela que levou cerca de três anos para acabar. Vitória dos prestadores de serviços em telecomunicações.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Amigo é facil, não cair nas mões do ministerio do trabalho,
> 
> 1- Exija que seu engenheiro tenha empres própria. Cnpj tudo certinho
> 2- faça todos os contratos com reconhecimento em cartório sobre a prestação de serviços.
> 3- Assim voce não terá problemas com o ministerios do trabalho.
> 
> Olés


 
O Link AETEC - ASSOCIAÇÃO DOS ARQUITETOS, ENGENHEIROS E TÉCNICOS DE COTIA da as dicas de como eximir o engenheiro do vínculo empregatício, o site é da Associação do Engenheiros e Arquitetos de Cotia, acredito que seja um conteúdo confiável devido as referencias jurídicas...

----------


## Binhaale

> Em agradecimanento a tanta boa vontade dos amigos aqui em ajudar uns aos outros, por tanto conteúdo proveitoso, pela democratização da informação, pela inclusão digital, enfim, segue em anexo o modelo do projeto básico e documentos correlatos para dar entrada à solicitação da autorização para prestação do SCM. Muitos falam da subjetividade do projeto, que cada provedor deve ter seu projeto específico. Isso é uma grande conversa fiada de quem quer ganhar dinheiro fácil, pois a maioria dos provedores usam a mesma topologia (Mikrotik, radius, IEE 802.11, radiofrequências ISM (livres) etc). Leiam estes documentos e insiram seus dados. Boa sorte e não brincam de vender internet via rádio sem autorização da ANATEL ou de forma terceirizada. A maneira correta eh tendo sua própria licença ou formatar um modelo de negócio entre SCM e SVA de maneira responsável entre ambas.


_Ainda bem que no mundo existe pessoas que não pensa em lucrar sempre financeiramente, e sim lucrar com boas ações , em ajudar o próximo, porque a recompensa DIVINA esta é eterna e o lucro e muito maior, que DEUS abençoe sempre, você não sabe o bem que este arquivo nos fez._
* Tudo que vem fácil vai fácil*

----------


## wagnerb

> O Link AETEC - ASSOCIAÇÃO DOS ARQUITETOS, ENGENHEIROS E TÉCNICOS DE COTIA da as dicas de como eximir o engenheiro do vínculo empregatício, o site é da Associação do Engenheiros e Arquitetos de Cotia, acredito que seja um conteúdo confiável devido as referencias jurídicas...


kleberbrasil

Estive ontem no CREA RJ e questionei aos funcionarios sobre esta possibilidade de contratos de prestação de serviços envolvendo nossa atividade e empresas.

A resposta que obtive de 3 profissionais diferentes foi a mesma, ou seja, não dá para caracterizar um contrato sem um vínculo. Até usei a premissa do "como fazer então para contratar um arquiteto ou engenheiro civil".

A carga horária mínima em contrato é de 4 horas e o contrato tem que ter um prazo ou ser indeterminado. Se seguirmos esses preceitos temos o problema do salário mínimo que são 6 salários.

Pois é, não aceito não ter uma saída, mas me parece que não existe mesmo uma saída. Independente do que consta na AETEC acredito ser muito difícil realizar um contrato com um profissional de engenharia sem constar o básico necessário, conforme instrução do próprio CREA.

Talvez uma empresa registrada no CREA contratando uma outra empresa registrada no CREA como responsável técnico fica mais fácil. Tenho que estudar um pouco sobre isso no próprio CREA para encontrarmos algum subsidio que possa nos ajudar.

Abraços,

----------


## pabloferretti

Já tive 2 engenheiros na minha empresa e ambos nunca fizeram nada, pois não entendem nada do que fazemos, estudaram para outra coisa, e eu perguntei se interessava ganhar R$ 200,00 por mês para assinar papel e ambos aceitaram, um até quis ganhar mais mas eu peguei e contratei outro, e é o seguinte eu sigo todas as exigências da ANATEL a chance de minha empresa ser multada é de 1 em 1000 e ele ser responsabilizado é de 1 em 1000000, então ele tem 1 link na casa dele de 512 kbps, ganha 200,00 por mês, e assina o recibo no valor de 6 salários, e que recebe em espécie, como ele vai provar ao contrário ? Agora vale do bom censo, quem ai ta rico com provedor???  só a TELEFONICA Eu tenho provedor em 3 cidades ambos com estação registrada, gasto uma fortuna por mês com link ( 14 MBPS total: R$ 15.100 por mês, e mais funcionário, aluguel de prédio, terreno, torre, 13º, férias, FUST, FUNTEL, ISS, 0800, PIS, faturo em torno de R$ 30.000 com 500 clientes no total, e é o seguinte to sem dinheiro!!! O custo operacional é muito caro, mostra isso para os engenheiros vêem que não é viável cobrar algo a mais de 1/2 salário por mês!!! 

OBS: Minha Opnião!

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Já tive 2 engenheiros na minha empresa e ambos nunca fizeram nada, pois não entendem nada do que fazemos, estudaram para outra coisa, e eu perguntei se interessava ganhar R$ 200,00 por mês para assinar papel e ambos aceitaram, um até quis ganhar mais mas eu peguei e contratei outro, e é o seguinte eu sigo todas as exigências da ANATEL a chance de minha empresa ser multada é de 1 em 1000 e ele ser responsabilizado é de 1 em 1000000, então ele tem 1 link na casa dele de 512 kbps, ganha 200,00 por mês, e assina o recibo no valor de 6 salários, e que recebe em espécie, como ele vai provar ao contrário ? Agora vale do bom censo, quem ai ta rico com provedor???  só a TELEFONICA Eu tenho provedor em 3 cidades ambos com estação registrada, gasto uma fortuna por mês com link ( 14 MBPS total: R$ 15.100 por mês, e mais funcionário, aluguel de prédio, terreno, torre, 13º, férias, FUST, FUNTEL, ISS, 0800, PIS, faturo em torno de R$ 30.000 com 500 clientes no total, e é o seguinte to sem dinheiro!!! O custo operacional é muito caro, mostra isso para os engenheiros vêem que não é viável cobrar algo a mais de 1/2 salário por mês!!! 
> 
> OBS: Minha Opnião!


 
Costumo ver nos post's muita gente reclamando das obrigações exigidas das prestadoras SCM, como licenciamento das estações, 0800, tributação pesada do ICMS (até o ano passado) entre outras coisas... Mas existe legislações que nos beneficiam, uma delas é a Interconexão.

Sabe-se pela Resolução 272/2001 da ANATEL que O Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia é um serviço fixo de telecomunicações e que ligação entre redes de telecomunicações funcionalmente compatíveis denomina-se INTERCONEXÃO. O Regulamento Geral de Interconexão 410/2005 diz que Interconexão [Classe V] de Redes de Telecomunicações de suporte a outros Serviços de Telecomunicações de interesse coletivo que não o Serviço Telefônico Fixo Comutado ou serviço de
telecomunicação móvel de interesse coletivo. Ou seja o SCM. No mesmo regulamento diz: 
_A ligação de Redes de Telecomunicações de suporte a backbone Internet é considerada Interconexão classe V. (Art. 25, § 2º.)_

_Art. 40. As condições para a Interconexão de redes são objeto de livre negociação entre interessados, mediante acordo, que deve ser formalizado por contrato, cuja eficácia depende de homologação pela Anatel._
_§ 1º. A homologação será negada se o contrato for prejudicial à ampla, livre e justa competição._
Primeiro questionamento: Algum prestador SCM aqui conseguiu celebrar um contrato de Interconexão de suporte a backbone internet com operadoras?? Alguém acredita que possa haver ampla, livre e justa competição nesses contratos? 

Essa questão de INTERCONEXÃO é tão impactante, que uma coisa que onera muito os provedores é contratar um circuito Internet, pagar ICMS e ainda recolher ICMS dos usuários do SCM, ou seja, bitributação.

_O Convênio ICMS 126/98 da CONFAZ, cláusula 10º, diz: Na prestação de serviços de comunicação a empresas de telecomunicação relacionadas em Ato Cotepe, decorrente de contrato de interconexão, entre empresas prestadoras de Serviço Telefônico Fixo Comutado - STFC, Serviço Móvel Celular -SMC ou Serviço Móvel Pessoal - SMP, o imposto incidente sobre a remuneração dos meios de rede e sobre o trafego cursado na interconexão será devido apenas sobre o preço do serviço cobrado do usuário final._ 

_§ 1º O disposto nesta cláusula aplica-se, também, a empresas de Serviço Limitado Especializado - SLE, Serviço Móvel Especializado - SME e Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia - SCM, que tenham como tomadoras de serviço as empresas relacionadas em Ato Cotepe, desde que observado, no que couber, o disposto na cláusula nona e as demais obrigações estabelecidas em cada unidade federada._ Haja vista a dificuldade que prestadores SCM tem para se enquadrar nesse Ato Cotepe, busque-se como exemplo o Estado de São Paulo, que por meio do Decreto Estadual nº 48.665 de 17 de Maio de 2004, deixou claro a isonomia entre o tomador e o prestador, mantendo a essência das vantagens tributárias oferecidas pelo convênio ICMS 126/98 da CONFAZ: 

_Artigo 8º-A - Sem prejuízo do disposto no artigo 8º, o lançamento do imposto incidente nas prestações de serviço de comunicação realizadas em território paulista para empresas de telecomunicação fica diferido para o momento em que ocorrer a prestação a usuário final_ (Anexo XVII do Regulamento do Imposto sobre Circulação de Mercadorias e sobre Prestações de Serviços, aprovado pelo Decreto nº 45.490, de 30 de novembro de 2000).
Sendo assim, quem possui um circuito Internet em São Paulo, cujo o contrato esteja caracterizado como Interconexão, este não pagará nada de ICMS, para quem não está no estado de São Paulo como eu, ou tenta entrar nesse Ato Cotepe da Confaz pela secretaria estadual da fazenda ou tenta convencer o governo do seu estado em expedir um decreto similar.

A segunda questionamento é: Porque não buscamos isso de forma coletiva? Já contactei meus concorrentes aqui no Tocantins que possuem licença SCM e entramos em contato com a coordenadoria de energia e telecomunicação da fazenda estadual, eles me falaram que quando chega um pedido desses com vários interessados, fica mais fácil de obter êxito. Espero voltar nesse tópico aqui logo e mostrar que conseguimo. Espero que os amigos aqui possam buscar o mesmo. Felicidades!!!

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Já tive 2 engenheiros na minha empresa e ambos nunca fizeram nada, pois não entendem nada do que fazemos, estudaram para outra coisa, e eu perguntei se interessava ganhar R$ 200,00 por mês para assinar papel e ambos aceitaram, um até quis ganhar mais mas eu peguei e contratei outro, e é o seguinte eu sigo todas as exigências da ANATEL a chance de minha empresa ser multada é de 1 em 1000 e ele ser responsabilizado é de 1 em 1000000, então ele tem 1 link na casa dele de 512 kbps, ganha 200,00 por mês, e assina o recibo no valor de 6 salários, e que recebe em espécie, como ele vai provar ao contrário ? Agora vale do bom censo, quem ai ta rico com provedor???  só a TELEFONICA Eu tenho provedor em 3 cidades ambos com estação registrada, gasto uma fortuna por mês com link ( 14 MBPS total: R$ 15.100 por mês, e mais funcionário, aluguel de prédio, terreno, torre, 13º, férias, FUST, FUNTEL, ISS, 0800, PIS, faturo em torno de R$ 30.000 com 500 clientes no total, e é o seguinte to sem dinheiro!!! O custo operacional é muito caro, mostra isso para os engenheiros vêem que não é viável cobrar algo a mais de 1/2 salário por mês!!! 
> 
> OBS: Minha Opnião!


Realmente amigo,

contratar um engenheiro especialista em eletrotécnica, sistemas de potências ou automação e não em telecomunicações dá nisso. Por isso a Anatel faz algumas exigências quanto à formação do engenheiro.

----------


## wagnerb

> Já tive 2 engenheiros na minha empresa e ambos nunca fizeram nada, pois não entendem nada do que fazemos, estudaram para outra coisa, e eu perguntei se interessava ganhar R$ 200,00 por mês para assinar papel e ambos aceitaram, um até quis ganhar mais mas eu peguei e contratei outro, e é o seguinte eu sigo todas as exigências da ANATEL a chance de minha empresa ser multada é de 1 em 1000 e ele ser responsabilizado é de 1 em 1000000, então ele tem 1 link na casa dele de 512 kbps, ganha 200,00 por mês, e assina o recibo no valor de 6 salários, e que recebe em espécie, como ele vai provar ao contrário ? Agora vale do bom censo, quem ai ta rico com provedor???  só a TELEFONICA Eu tenho provedor em 3 cidades ambos com estação registrada, gasto uma fortuna por mês com link ( 14 MBPS total: R$ 15.100 por mês, e mais funcionário, aluguel de prédio, terreno, torre, 13º, férias, FUST, FUNTEL, ISS, 0800, PIS, faturo em torno de R$ 30.000 com 500 clientes no total, e é o seguinte to sem dinheiro!!! O custo operacional é muito caro, mostra isso para os engenheiros vêem que não é viável cobrar algo a mais de 1/2 salário por mês!!! 
> 
> OBS: Minha Opnião!


pabloferreti, da forma como está o único que se beneficia desse esquema com os engenheiros é você.

Se algum dia a Receita Federal chegar a vocês os "pobres" dos engenheiros estao assinando um recibo de 6 salários o que já enquadra no desconto do IRRF na fonte.

Como não declararam e não pagaram, toma-lhe multa e ainda é passível de ser preso por sonegação. Além do que você mesmo tendo recebido os recibos assinados, teria que ter declarado que pagou a eles esse valor, ou seja, de alguma forma existe um caixa-dois na empresa com correspondente omissão de informação.

Sei que não é má intenção e apenas uma forma de sobreviver frente a diversas incoerencias nacionais, mas é a realidade legal de tudo.

Não quis ofender você, pelo contrario é apenas um post de "alerta" porque essa foi a bronca que tomei de um contador/advogado que me auxilia em algumas questões.

Abraços,

----------


## wagnerb

> ...
> ...
> Primeiro questionamento: Algum prestador SCM aqui conseguiu celebrar um contrato de Interconexão de suporte a backbone internet com operadoras?? Alguém acredita que possa haver ampla, livre e justa competição nesses contratos? 
> 
> Essa questão de INTERCONEXÃO é tão impactante, que uma coisa que onera muito os provedores é contratar um circuito Internet, pagar ICMS e ainda recolher ICMS dos usuários do SCM, ou seja, bitributação.
> ...


Boa pergunta eu gostaria de saber se alguem já tentou comprar interconexão para ver se o regulamento funciona mesmo.

----------


## pabloferretti

> Boa pergunta eu gostaria de saber se alguem já tentou comprar interconexão para ver se o regulamento funciona mesmo.


Eu já tentei, mas eles dizem que nem sabe o que é isso!!! ai você explica e eles dizem ah vou ver com meu superior e retorno, to esperando faz um tempo essa resposta.

----------


## outorgas

> pabloferreti, da forma como está o único que se beneficia desse esquema com os engenheiros é você.
> 
> Se algum dia a Receita Federal chegar a vocês os "pobres" dos engenheiros estao assinando um recibo de 6 salários o que já enquadra no desconto do IRRF na fonte.
> 
> Como não declararam e não pagaram, toma-lhe multa e ainda é passível de ser preso por sonegação. Além do que você mesmo tendo recebido os recibos assinados, teria que ter declarado que pagou a eles esse valor, ou seja, de alguma forma existe um caixa-dois na empresa com correspondente omissão de informação.
> 
> Sei que não é má intenção e apenas uma forma de sobreviver frente a diversas incoerencias nacionais, mas é a realidade legal de tudo.
> 
> Não quis ofender você, pelo contrario é apenas um post de "alerta" porque essa foi a bronca que tomei de um contador/advogado que me auxilia em algumas questões.
> ...


*Prezado Wagner,*

Faço de suas palavras as minhas. As colocações são perfeitas. Existem n formas de se acordar este valor ou permutar serviços, onde as Fazendas Federal ou Estadual não podem interferir na relação comercial que é livre.

----------


## pabloferretti

> *Prezado Wagner,*
> 
> Faço de suas palavras as minhas. As colocações são perfeitas. Existem n formas de se acordar este valor ou permutar serviços, onde as Fazendas Federal ou Estadual não podem interferir na relação comercial que é livre.


Por favor amigo, então cite alguma das N formas que você diz que tem, a questão é a unica que encontrei na hora que precisei formalizar o contrato foi a que citei!

----------


## wagnerb

Um pedido.

Se alguem tem o caminho para montar um contrato de prestação de serviços desse porte com vínculo mensal, mas com valores diferentes dos 6 salários, por favor poste um pequeno texto com as cláusulas.

Meu problema é que pelo menos um amigo precisa deste contrato para "anexar" um engenheiro responsável técnico a sua empresa. 

Grato,

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Wagner,

eu tenho modelo padão do CREA. Oficialmente, pelo que eu sei, não pode haver um contrato fora das "especificações" legais. Pode ser feito, sem problemas, um contrato personalizado que seja compatível com as duas partes, mas é necessário que o mesmo esteja de acordo com todas as determinações das leis e das normas vingentes. Caso seja diferente o mesmo poderá ser revogado a qualquer momento e o empregador poderá ser punido.

----------


## wagnerb

> Wagner,
> 
> eu tenho modelo padão do CREA. Oficialmente, pelo que eu sei, não pode haver um contrato fora das "especificações" legais. Pode ser feito, sem problemas, um contrato personalizado que seja compatível com as duas partes, mas é necessário que o mesmo esteja de acordo com todas as determinações das leis e das normas vingentes. Caso seja diferente o mesmo poderá ser revogado a qualquer momento e o empregador poderá ser punido.


 
Pois é MarceloGOIAS eu também só tenho o modelo CREA. 

É que existem diversas pessoas informando que já constituiram contratos de PRESTAÇÃO DE SERVIÇO com engenheiros que eu gostaria de conhecer as regras que estabeleceram no acordo e que o CREA aceitou.

Tenho um amigo que me pediu para ser engenheiro responsavel pela empresa dele e eu sinalizei que era preciso ele procurar o CREA como CNPJ. Ele se assustou com a responsabilização e com a regra salarial e agora está procurando alternativas para poder se inscrever no CREA.

Eu sugeri que ele se inscrevesse no CREA pelo quadro técnico (pode ser feito uma vez que ele presta serviço e nao realiza projetos) e depois veriamos como fazer para possuir um engeheiro responsavel sem o vínculo de empregado, mas a regra dos 6 salários o fez parar para repensar o projeto.

Eu serei o responsavel pelos projetos técnicos (concepçao, projeto e construçao) e isto já está acertado, uma vez que até a ART posso conduzir o processo, só que no máximo vou poder ser contratado para consolidar o projeto das torres e demais, mas como responsável ainda nem pensar.

É isso até o momento.

Abraços,

----------


## carniello

Ola gente, sou formado em eng. de Computação, e ja recebi varias propostas para assinar projetos de provedores para legalizar perante a anatel. Mas como sou novo no ramo ainda.... nao sei como proceder!
Será que alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda!?
A propósito, fui ao CREA da minha cidade e o respos''avel falou que estou habilitado a ssinar esse tipo de projeto.


Por favor, ajudem-me!

Grato:
Eng. Ápio Carnielo e Silva

----------


## welliton

> Pois é MarceloGOIAS eu também só tenho o modelo CREA. 
> 
> É que existem diversas pessoas informando que já constituiram contratos de PRESTAÇÃO DE SERVIÇO com engenheiros que eu gostaria de conhecer as regras que estabeleceram no acordo e que o CREA aceitou.
> 
> Tenho um amigo que me pediu para ser engenheiro responsavel pela empresa dele e eu sinalizei que era preciso ele procurar o CREA como CNPJ. Ele se assustou com a responsabilização e com a regra salarial e agora está procurando alternativas para poder se inscrever no CREA.
> 
> Eu sugeri que ele se inscrevesse no CREA pelo quadro técnico (pode ser feito uma vez que ele presta serviço e nao realiza projetos) e depois veriamos como fazer para possuir um engeheiro responsavel sem o vínculo de empregado, mas a regra dos 6 salários o fez parar para repensar o projeto.
> 
> Eu serei o responsavel pelos projetos técnicos (concepçao, projeto e construçao) e isto já está acertado, uma vez que até a ART posso conduzir o processo, só que no máximo vou poder ser contratado para consolidar o projeto das torres e demais, mas como responsável ainda nem pensar.
> ...


Prezados,

aqui vai minha humilde contribuição a essa thread que tanto vem me auxiliando na obtenção da licença SCM.
Eu utilizei o modelo de contrato de prestação de serviço em anexo e o registro da empresa junto ao CREA foi efetivado sem nenhum problema. Anexei também o modelo em formato .doc para facilitar a edição.

----------


## wagnerb

> Prezados,
> 
> aqui vai minha humilde contribuição a essa thread que tanto vem me auxiliando na obtenção da licença SCM.
> Eu utilizei o modelo de contrato de prestação de serviço em anexo e o registro da empresa junto ao CREA foi efetivado sem nenhum problema. Anexei também o modelo em formato .doc para facilitar a edição.


 
welliton

O engenheiro que assumiu com você este contrato está cadastrado como engenheiro responsável?

Aproveito para agradecer pelos documentos que enviou para o post.

Abraços,

----------


## welliton

> welliton
> 
> O engenheiro que assumiu com você este contrato está cadastrado como engenheiro responsável?
> 
> Aproveito para agradecer pelos documentos que enviou para o post.
> 
> Abraços,


Sim, é uma engenheira eletricista. Ela já possuía registro no CREA como técnica, nós providenciamos o registro dela como engenheira e ela ficou como responsável técnica pela empresa no cadastro do CREA.

----------


## pessoaepessoas

segue explicação a respeito da Parceria SCM:

A exploração de serviço de telecomunicações utilizando licença de terceiros (parceria) é totalmente ilegal, pois o que possibilita a prestação do serviço de telecomunicação, no caso do SCM, é a autorização para a prestação do serviço e não tão somente a licença obtida de terceiros (Revenda de Parceria SCM) com o cadastramento da estação de telecomunicações no BDTA em nome da Revenda. 

A Anatel no momento da fiscalização exige inúmeros documentos da empresa que utiliza da parceria, tais como:

Contrato Social;Ato de Autorização SCM;Fistel das estações de telecomunicações SCM;Contrato de interconexão com a operadora de telefonia que oferta o link internet;Registro da empresa perante o CREA;Contrato de prestação de serviço da empresa com o usuário que esteja totalmente aderente à resolução SCM;Serviço de 0800 para os usuários;
Para que a parceria seja regular, todos os documentos legais devem estar em nome da empresa que possui a autorização SCM (Revenda de Parceria SCM) e nada pode estar em nome da empresa que utiliza da parceira. Absolutamente nada. 


E esta ilegalidade tem seu preço, pois desenvolver atividade clandestina de telecomunicações, conforme disposto no art. 183 da Lei Geral de Telecomunicações  LGT, sem a prévia autorização do serviço, é crime federal de ação penal pública incondicionada, com pena de detenção de dois a quatro anos, aumentada da metade se houver dano a terceiro, e multa de R$ 10.000,00.

Para dirimir qualquer dúvida a respeito da ilegalidade de contratação de licença de terceiros, favor entrar em contato com a Gerência Geral de Serviços Privados de Telecomunicações da Anatel no telefone 61 2312 23 14, para assim ter a certeza da irregularidade de utilização da parceria.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> segue explicação a respeito da Parceria SCM:
> 
> A exploração de serviço de telecomunicações utilizando licença de terceiros (parceria) é totalmente ilegal, pois o que possibilita a prestação do serviço de telecomunicação, no caso do SCM, é a autorização para a prestação do serviço e não tão somente a licença obtida de terceiros (Revenda de Parceria SCM) com o cadastramento da estação de telecomunicações no BDTA em nome da Revenda. 
> 
> A Anatel no momento da fiscalização exige inúmeros documentos da empresa que utiliza da parceria, tais como:
> 
> Contrato Social;Ato de Autorização SCM;Fistel das estações de telecomunicações SCM;Contrato de interconexão com a operadora de telefonia que oferta o link internet;Registro da empresa perante o CREA;Contrato de prestação de serviço da empresa com o usuário que esteja totalmente aderente à resolução SCM;Serviço de 0800 para os usuários;Para que a parceria seja regular, todos os documentos legais devem estar em nome da empresa que possui a autorização SCM (Revenda de Parceria SCM) e nada pode estar em nome da empresa que utiliza da parceira. Absolutamente nada. 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Depende da forma que as partes se acordam, a legislação prevê o SVA, tanto a LGT, como a especícia ao SCM (resolução 272)... Postei algo falando sobre esse modelo de negócio:

Projeto Básico para SCM da Anatel - Página 8

----------


## pessoaepessoas

OS CONTRATOS FEITOS COM SVA, OS EQUIPAMENTOS QUASE NA SUA MAIORIA SAO DOS PROVEDORES MAIS SÃO DOADOS PARA QUEM DETEM A OUTORGA.QUEM TEM QUE EMITIR A NOTA É QUEM DETÉM A LICENÇA SCM...

ABRAÇOS

----------


## kleberbrasil

São dois serviços distintos, consequentemente, duas notas fiscais... Imagina o ADSL (Operadora=Telecom e provedor de autenticação=SVA), se paga duas contas, a vantagem no nosso caso eh que quem fica com o maior pedaço do bolo é o SVA, que é justo... Tenho uma documentação da ANATEL falando bem sobre isso, que o SCM eh um serviço barato, a turma cobra de R$ 5,00 à R$ 10,00 por cliente, já o SVA oscila de R$ 20,00 à R$ 100,00... Se as partes fizerem um contrato bem feito, agir corretamente junto aos clientes, deixando-os cientes sobre a distinção dos serviços de valor adicionado (Internet) e o Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia (o trasnporte de dados do usuário ao provedor de internet) não haverá problemas... Obviamente, a melhor coisa que se deve fazer, eh ter sua própria licença e não ter q ficar explicando a legalidade desse modelo para fiscal ignorante doido pra te ferrar....

----------


## rogeriosims

> São dois serviços distintos, consequentemente, duas notas fiscais... Imagina o ADSL (Operadora=Telecom e provedor de autenticação=SVA), se paga duas contas, a vantagem no nosso caso eh que quem fica com o maior pedaço do bolo é o SVA, que é justo... Tenho uma documentação da ANATEL falando bem sobre isso, que o SCM eh um serviço barato, a turma cobra de R$ 5,00 à R$ 10,00 por cliente, já o SVA oscila de R$ 20,00 à R$ 100,00... Se as partes fizerem um contrato bem feito, agir corretamente junto aos clientes, deixando-os cientes sobre a distinção dos serviços de valor adicionado (Internet) e o Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia (o trasnporte de dados do usuário ao provedor de internet) não haverá problemas... Obviamente, a melhor coisa que se deve fazer, eh ter sua própria licença e não ter q ficar explicando a legalidade desse modelo para fiscal ignorante doido pra te ferrar....


Amigo,

Poderia me passar esse documento ou postar aqui no forum??

Tenho muito interesse nesse assunto.

Abraço

----------


## EngenheiroMuniz

Caros amigos assim que estiver com os documentos em mãos é preciso autenticar? Enviar pra qual endereço?

Desde já agradeço.

----------


## EngenheiroMuniz

Sou formado em Engenharia eletrica com enfase em telecomunicações...Assino por 4 empresas e se alguem tiver interesse me mande um e-mail. [email protected]

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

Propaganda? Publicidade???

Não se esqueçam de mim então. rsrs

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Caros amigos assim que estiver com os documentos em mãos é preciso autenticar? Enviar pra qual endereço?
> 
> Desde já agradeço.


Olá Muniz,

As declarações não precisam reconhecer firma, porém as cópias de documentos precisam ser autenticadas... Sobre o endereço? Vc preenche o formulário (em anexo) de solicitação de serviços de telecomunicações e pode protocolarizar em qualquer unidade da Anatel do Brasil.

----------


## Binhogames

> Em agradecimanento a tanta boa vontade dos amigos aqui em ajudar uns aos outros, por tanto conteúdo proveitoso, pela democratização da informação, pela inclusão digital, enfim, segue em anexo o modelo do projeto básico e documentos correlatos para dar entrada à solicitação da autorização para prestação do SCM. Muitos falam da subjetividade do projeto, que cada provedor deve ter seu projeto específico. Isso é uma grande conversa fiada de quem quer ganhar dinheiro fácil, pois a maioria dos provedores usam a mesma topologia (Mikrotik, radius, IEE 802.11, radiofrequências ISM (livres) etc). Leiam estes documentos e insiram seus dados. Boa sorte e não brincam de vender internet via rádio sem autorização da ANATEL ou de forma terceirizada. A maneira correta eh tendo sua própria licença ou formatar um modelo de negócio entre SCM e SVA de maneira responsável entre ambas.


Sou novo neste forum e gostaria de agradecer a informação que foi dada aqui pois pra mim vai ser de
grande valia!!


Obrigado mesmo!!!

----------


## Interparque

> Boa noite!
> 
> Vou editar meu projeto de instalação e publicar em pdf, e tambem os procedimentos para licenciar a estação, no momento estou resolvendo outra bucha mas garanto que publico o mais rapido possivel essas informações.


Olá Amigo.. Você comentou que ia postar o teu projeto de instalação editado, estamos no aguardo para continuar com a segunda fase da licença.
Abraço.

----------


## Oldayr

Com tudo o q eu li, re-li e vi... 
Dá uma vontade de deixar de ser ADM de SYStems do meu provedor e SER:

-""" PRESIDENTE DA REPÚBLICA """.

SOU UM FUTURO ADM. DE EMPRESAS COM ENFASE EM NEGOCIAÇÕES NO MERCADO EXTERIOR.

Pois segue-se:

Tributos
-------------------------
PIS 
CONFINS
ICMS
ISS
FUNDOS DE GARANTIAS
13º SALARIOS
PIRIGULOSIDADE
FERIAS
DOR DE BARRIGA DE FUNCIONÁRIO(S)(AS)
--------------------------

SERVIÇOS TERCERIZADOS
--------------------------
ENGº ELETRONICO OU ENGº ELETRICISTA
ENGº CIVIL (QUEN VAI LEVANTAR UMA TORRRE DE 30 METROS SEM ELE ? )
ENGº TÉCNICA ELETRONICA
CAFE DA PREFEITURA
CONTADORES
ADVOGADOS
BANCOS (COM OS SEUS BOLETOS BANCÁRIOS)
TÉCNICO DE CAMPO
SEGURANÇA FORÇADA (Q VC É OBRIGADA A PAGAR PARA INSTALAR A SUA ANTENINHA)
LINK DE INTERNET
0800 (PARA TROTES DOS DESOCUPADOS)
ATENDENTES FEIAS (+ COM VOZ DE TELE-SEX)
TIF
FUESP
ENTRE OUTRAS DO GÊNERO
LUZ
TELEFONE
GÁS DO CARRO
----------------------------------------


CONTRA-TEMPOS
----------------------------
INADIPLÊNCIAS

ATRAZO NAS MENSALIDADES (NÃO É SÓ OS FISICOS, AGORA TBÉM OS JURIDICOS)

VÍRUS

MICROS DOS CLIENTES (DÃO DEFEITOS E NO FINAL DO MÊS ELES DIZEM Q NÃO VÃO PAGAR PQ ESTAVAM COM OS MICROS PARADOS.) ( ALGUEM JÁ LIGOU PARA TELEMAR E FALOU Q NÃO VAI PAGAR, POIS ESTAVA COM O TELEFONE(APARELHO) RUIM?)

OS RATOS Q ROEM OS CABOS E ACABA QUEBRANDO 

QUEBRA DE CONTRATOS

-------------------------


MAIS ACIMA DE TUDO EU DIGO:

- EU SOU BRASILEIRO, E NÃO DEIXO DE PAGAR CAXINHAS, POIS EU NÃO DESISTO NUNCA... A MÃE DE ALGUÉM TEM Q CHORAR... E NÃO É A MINHA... 
ALGUM DIA ESSA P****A SECA E ESSA BUROCRACIA ACABA. UM DIA A CASA CAI, AI EU QUERO VER DE QUAL LUGAR ELES VÃO TIRAR DINHEIRO...


VLW!
 :Goodnight:

----------


## welliton

Prezados,
acabei de receber um ofício da Anatel informando que meu projeto básico foi aprovado e que a autorização somente será concretizada mediante assinatura do Ato/Termo de Autorização, bem como o cumprimento de algumas exigências (documentos). Anexo ao ofício, veio o boleto para pagamento da taxa.
Minha pergunta é: qual o próximo passo?
Vou efetuar o pagamento da taxa e reunir os documentos solicitados, mas quanto ao Ato/Termo de Autorização, onde ele será assinado?
Alguém já passou por essa fase?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Prezados,
> acabei de receber um ofício da Anatel informando que meu projeto básico foi aprovado e que a autorização somente será concretizada mediante assinatura do Ato/Termo de Autorização, bem como o cumprimento de algumas exigências (documentos). Anexo ao ofício, veio o boleto para pagamento da taxa.
> Minha pergunta é: qual o próximo passo?
> Vou efetuar o pagamento da taxa e reunir os documentos solicitados, mas quanto ao Ato/Termo de Autorização, onde ele será assinado?
> Alguém já passou por essa fase?



Olá,

a Anatel irá enviar ao endereço da nova outorgada os documentos a serem assinados. Logo após assiná-los devolva-os à Anatel. Provavelmente também será enviada a primeira parcela (R$ 3.000,00) pela licença SCM. Somente conseguirá licenciar a estação após pagamento da primeira parcela (R$ 3.000,00 + R$ 3.000,00 + R$ 3.000,00 = R$ 9.000,00).

----------


## welliton

Eu recebi o boleto mas não veio nenhum documento pra assinar, só dizendo que eu preciso assinar esse Ato de Autorização. Já procurei no site da Anatel e não vi nada sobre isso.
Eles vão me enviar esse Ato depois que eu enviar de volta pra eles o boleto pago e os documentos que eles pediram ou já deveria ter vindo junto com o boleto?
Obrigado.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Eu recebi o boleto mas não veio nenhum documento pra assinar, só dizendo que eu preciso assinar esse Ato de Autorização. Já procurei no site da Anatel e não vi nada sobre isso.
> Eles vão me enviar esse Ato depois que eu enviar de volta pra eles o boleto pago e os documentos que eles pediram ou já deveria ter vindo junto com o boleto?
> Obrigado.


Welliton,

nesse caso terá de pagar o boleto. Assim que constar como pago a Anatel irá enviar os termos para serem assinados pelos responsáveis ou proprietários da empresa. A Anatel pedirá o(s) nome(s) da(s) pessoa(s) que assina(m) pela empresa e também de testemunha para pôr nos termos a serem assinados. Trabalho com projetos de SCM e a Anatel sempre envia estes termos via Correios para serem assinados. Raríssimos os casos de ter de ir à Brasilia.

----------


## jhfaria

> Eu recebi o boleto mas não veio nenhum documento pra assinar, só dizendo que eu preciso assinar esse Ato de Autorização. Já procurei no site da Anatel e não vi nada sobre isso.
> Eles vão me enviar esse Ato depois que eu enviar de volta pra eles o boleto pago e os documentos que eles pediram ou já deveria ter vindo junto com o boleto?
> Obrigado.


O 2 e 3 boleto vc pega na internet no sistema da anatel pelo SISTEMA DE CONSULTA DE DEBITOS.

VC DEVE PAGAR O BOLETO DE 3000 E MANDAR OS OUTROS DOC PARA ELES VERIFICAREM, DEPOIS DISSO ELES TE MANDAM O CONTRATO.

eNQUANTO ISSO VC VAI PRECISAR DE UM PROJETO DE INSTALAÇÃO, SE DESEJAR EU POSSO FAZER PARA VC TB, MANDE JUNTO O FORMULARIO DE AUTOCADASTRAMENTO NESSE CASO VC PRECISARA DE UM ENGENHEIRO PARA SER RESPONSAVEL, SE DESEJAR TEMOS UM PARA VC.

aTENCIOSAMENTE, 

JORGE 
MSN [email protected]

----------


## lucianogf

> O 2 e 3 boleto vc pega na internet no sistema da anatel pelo SISTEMA DE CONSULTA DE DEBITOS.
> 
> VC DEVE PAGAR O BOLETO DE 3000 E MANDAR OS OUTROS DOC PARA ELES VERIFICAREM, DEPOIS DISSO ELES TE MANDAM O CONTRATO.
> 
> eNQUANTO ISSO VC VAI PRECISAR DE UM PROJETO DE INSTALAÇÃO, SE DESEJAR EU POSSO FAZER PARA VC TB, MANDE JUNTO O FORMULARIO DE AUTOCADASTRAMENTO NESSE CASO VC PRECISARA DE UM ENGENHEIRO PARA SER RESPONSAVEL, SE DESEJAR TEMOS UM PARA VC.
> 
> aTENCIOSAMENTE, 
> 
> JORGE 
> MSN [email protected]


Escreva com letras minúsculas da próxima vez.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Meu caro,

voce nao tem engenheiro? Caso precise entre em contato comigo.

----------


## welliton

Pessoal, muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos, mas já tenho um eng. responsável e o projeto completo pronto. Minha dúvida era só em relação a quando eu receberia o Ato de Autorização para assinar.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

O seu engenheiro deve saber como proceder.

...ou eh voce mesmo?

----------


## Interparque

> Sou formado em Engenharia eletrica com enfase em telecomunicações...Assino por 4 empresas e se alguem tiver interesse me mande um e-mail. [email protected]


 
Gostária de saber se um engenheiro pode ser resposável por mais de uma provedor?

----------


## Interparque

> Welliton,
> 
> nesse caso terá de pagar o boleto. Assim que constar como pago a Anatel irá enviar os termos para serem assinados pelos responsáveis ou proprietários da empresa. A Anatel pedirá o(s) nome(s) da(s) pessoa(s) que assina(m) pela empresa e também de testemunha para pôr nos termos a serem assinados. Trabalho com projetos de SCM e a Anatel sempre envia estes termos via Correios para serem assinados. Raríssimos os casos de ter de ir à Brasilia.


 
Me tire uma duvida: Um Engenheiro é Sócio resposável técnico por dois (2) provedores, ele poder assinar os dois (2) Termos de Autorização?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Me tire uma duvida: Um Engenheiro é Sócio resposável técnico por dois (2) provedores, ele poder assinar os dois (2) Termos de Autorização?



Refere-se ao SCM da Anatel? 

Olha, segundo regulamento do Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia uma empresa que ainda está em processo de autorização nenhum dos sócios ou proprietários pode fazer parte, diretamente ou indiretamente, de uma empresa SCM já autorizada.

Bem, caso a sua pergunta foi essa tenho certeza do que eu "disse" acima; ou seja, uma pessoa não pode ser sócia ou dona de duas empresas autorizadas SCM.

----------


## cpalpha

Pergunta: posso requerer a SCM anatel com uma empresa no ramo de construcao civil (construtora) ?

e que a empresa acabou de finalizar um condominio com 100 apartamentos, e pretende fornecer sinal de internet via radio, frequencia 2.4 Ghz.

obrigado,
cpalpha

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Pergunta: posso requerer a SCM anatel com uma empresa no ramo de construcao civil (construtora) ?
> 
> e que a empresa acabou de finalizar um condominio com 100 apartamentos, e pretende fornecer sinal de internet via radio, frequencia 2.4 Ghz.
> 
> obrigado,
> cpalpha


Para requerer outorga de SCM (ou qualquer outro serviço de telecomunicaçao) a empresa deve ter na atividade principal uma atividade de telecomunicação como Serviço de comunicação multimídia, Provedores de acesso às redes de comunicação, VOIP, STFC, etc.

Logo, caso a sua empresa seja simplesmente de construção civil terá de fazer alterações para requerer outorga de telecom.

----------


## jhfaria

> Pergunta: posso requerer a SCM anatel com uma empresa no ramo de construcao civil (construtora) ?
> 
> e que a empresa acabou de finalizar um condominio com 100 apartamentos, e pretende fornecer sinal de internet via radio, frequencia 2.4 Ghz.
> 
> obrigado,
> cpalpha


 
precisa fazer uma alteração, caso queira maiores detalhes entre em contato no msn [email protected] ou tel 12-39166612

----------


## CesarSan

Pessoal,

Alguém já possui um modelo de Projeto de Instalação para postar?

Pesquisei muito no Forum e pelo que pude perceber, existem várias pessoas com dúvidas em relação a esse projeto e não encontrei nenhum modelo para seguir.

Agradeço quem puder ajudar.

Att,
César

----------


## MaxAdriano

Ola, boa noite a todos, achei muito interessante este post, li, re-li e fiquei na duvida, o projeto basico, contrato social scm basico e declarações, eu modifico para deixar com meus dados, e após eu entrego onde eles? quais os proximos passos??

obrigado

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Ola, boa noite a todos, achei muito interessante este post, li, re-li e fiquei na duvida, o projeto basico, contrato social scm basico e declarações, eu modifico para deixar com meus dados, e após eu entrego onde eles? quais os proximos passos??
> 
> obrigado


 
Qualquer unidade da ANATEL amigo.

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Qualquer unidade da ANATEL amigo.



Tem que ser pessoalmente? e no RS tem unidade da anatel?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Colegas de forum,

postei as informações abaixo em um outro tópico. Vou repeti-las aqui, pois podem ajudar alguém. Seguem:

Devido a muitas perguntas sobre custo para se manter uma empresa SCM resolvi fazer uns cálculos aqui. Esses cálculos eu garanto comigo (como engenheiro contratado) e não garanto os mesmos custos com outro engenheiro. 

Lembrando que o único custo impactante é a licença de R$ 9.000,00, pois as outras despesas são as mesmas de um sistema de parceria . Mas somente pagará uma vez. No licenciamento de cada estação é o mesmo valor tanto na SCM própria quanto na parceria. 

Para manter uma empresa SCM terá os seguintes custos:
- R$ 466,00 - despesa mensal com CREA, técnico e engenheiro 
- 11,40% - de impostos 

Veja que são os mesmos valores para manter uma "parceria" que não é 100% legal e corre risco com a Anatel. Com a licença SCM própria não dependerá de terceiros e poderá expandir conforme às necessidades de cada um. Quanto à interconexão/link somente será necessário mesmo quando a licença sair.

----------


## Aprendiz

> - 11,40% - de impostos


Marcelo

Boa Noite, 

Se a empresa for supersimples quanto fica os impostos?

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Marcelo
> 
> Boa Noite, 
> 
> Se a empresa for supersimples quanto fica os impostos?


Olá,

pelos cálculos que fiz em torno de 11,40% de impostos sobre o faturamento declarado.

----------


## marcoveck

Boa noite

Técnico pode assinar ???com crea claro....

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Boa noite
> 
> Técnico pode assinar ???com crea claro....



Assinar o quê?

Projeto não pode. Somente pode ser responsável técnico da empresa no CREA.

----------


## marcoveck

Assinar toda papelada da scm.......

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

> Assinar toda papelada da scm.......



Não, não pode.

----------


## KevinMitnick

é quando percebemos a boa vontade de ajudar, ao invés da burrocracia de muitos que fazem neste assunto. Cara nota 10 pra vc!!!!

----------


## kleberbrasil

Isso vai te ajudar.

----------


## KevinMitnick

valeu mesmo amigo pela disponibilidade e atenção concedida!!!
Agora é só padronizar os docs conforme a minha necessidade e mandar lá pros caras da Anatel, aqui é (ER10) Escritorio Regional de Belém do Pará.
Amigo, se possivel, me envia seu MSN, para batermos um papo, já que estamos no mesmo ramo.

----------


## 1929

> O que se faz no caso dos advogados é não contratar como empregado e sim associado. Daí não decorrem direitos trabalhistas. Mas isso não dá para fazer no caso de SCM, pois o CREA determina que deve existir um reponsável técnico pela empresa!


É por isso que um amigo meu define a profissão como alguém que estuda para fazer a lei e para burlar a lei.
Faz tempo que vejo essa de "associado".

Ninguém pode fazer este tipo de acordo, a não ser os "imortais" . hehehe!!!!

----------


## silviomaraujo

Quem entra com o processo para requerer a SCM, é certeza que ele será autorizado, ou fica a criterio da Anatel

Ou seja se eu entrar com o requimento é certeza que vou obter a licensa

Obrigado deste já

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Quem entra com o processo para requerer a SCM, é certeza que ele será autorizado, ou fica a criterio da Anatel
> 
> Ou seja se eu entrar com o requimento é certeza que vou obter a licensa
> 
> Obrigado deste já


Para a ANATEL, a exploração do SCM depende de autorização e esta não limitará o número de autorizações para exploração do SCM, expedidas por prazo indeterminado e a título oneroso.

Agora sua empresa tem que estar em conformidade para ela aprovar sua solicitação, são essas: Fiscais (estadual, municipal e federal), CREA, etc... Se der uma lida na resolução 272/2001, vai entender bem os requisitos.

Boa sorte!

----------


## lfaria

Para ajudar no tema, um link com coletânea de informações sobre SCM.

SCM

----------


## SkyFire

Pela Conduta Vc é, será sempre um Campeão!

----------


## wimigasltda

> Para a ANATEL, a exploração do SCM depende de autorização e esta não limitará o número de autorizações para exploração do SCM, expedidas por prazo indeterminado e a título oneroso.
> 
> Agora sua empresa tem que estar em conformidade para ela aprovar sua solicitação, são essas: Fiscais (estadual, municipal e federal), CREA, etc... Se der uma lida na resolução 272/2001, vai entender bem os requisitos.
> 
> Boa sorte!



Boa noite Grande Kleber, Uma empresa ta fazendo assessoria pra mim e realmente tive que juntar muita documentação, e mais registrei minha empresa no crea, com um tecnico, mesmo sendo contra a vontade deles.

*Minha pergunta:* Após eles darem entrada na anatel que vai ser esta semana.

O que eu vou ter em mões. Tipo número pra acompanhar, etc... e mais saindo a licença ja vem o 

boleto de R$ 9.000 reais. E ja posso pagar e dar entrada no registro da estação de imediato. 

Vou precisar do serviço de mais alguem, ou eu mesmo sozinho se viro.

Realmente teu post está de parabéns.

----------


## wimigasltda

> Pessoal, muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos, mas já tenho um eng. responsável e o projeto completo pronto. Minha dúvida era só em relação a quando eu receberia o Ato de Autorização para assinar.



Oi Wellinton.

Quanto tempo demorou pra Anatel aprovar teu projeto. data da entrada até a entrega do boleto, e como você acompanhou. Pra saber o andamento.

Grato.

----------


## welliton

Da entrada até o boleto foram 4 meses, mas o processo ainda não está concluído. Depois de pagar e enviar o boleto de volta pra eles, você recebe 3 cópias do termo, que você deve assinar, reconhecer firma e enviar de volta pra eles. Depois que eles assinarem o termo e publicarem no DOU, você deve enviar o projeto de instalação. Estou nessa fase agora, enviei o projeto e estou aguardando a aprovação deles. 
SICAP - CONTROLE DE RASTREAMENTO DE DOCUMENTOS E PROCESSOS - [SIS versão 2.2.1]
Você acompanha todo o processo por esse sistema aí acima, usando o número de protocolo que você recebe quando dá entrada no processo.
Espero ter esclarecido suas dúvidas.

----------


## wimigasltda

> Da entrada até o boleto foram 4 meses, mas o processo ainda não está concluído. Depois de pagar e enviar o boleto de volta pra eles, você recebe 3 cópias do termo, que você deve assinar, reconhecer firma e enviar de volta pra eles. Depois que eles assinarem o termo e publicarem no DOU, você deve enviar o projeto de instalação. Estou nessa fase agora, enviei o projeto e estou aguardando a aprovação deles. 
> SICAP - CONTROLE DE RASTREAMENTO DE DOCUMENTOS E PROCESSOS - [SIS versão 2.2.1]
> Você acompanha todo o processo por esse sistema aí acima, usando o número de protocolo que você recebe quando dá entrada no processo.
> Espero ter esclarecido suas dúvidas.


Valeu colega as siglas tem seus significados.


Grato.

----------


## underwanderson

> Prezados:
> 
> Estamos autorizados SCM/ANATEL e o próximo passo é licenciar a estação só que o dinheiro esta curto e decidimos nós mesmos fazer o projeto de instalação e encaminhar para o engenheiro de telecom apreciar e assinar e então daremos entrada na ANATEL. Precisamos da ajuda nos nobres colegas que puderem nos enviar o projeto de instalação. Agradecemos ao nobre colega que postou o projeto básico o qual nos ajudou em muito. 
> 
> Abraços.


usernet!
podemos primeiro solicitar a ortoga scm e depois licenciar as estações como isso acontece?
para o scm o fiscal não faz a vistoria ja nas estações nao?
obrigado!

----------


## rogeriosims

> usernet!
> podemos primeiro solicitar a ortoga scm e depois licenciar as estações como isso acontece?
> para o scm o fiscal não faz a vistoria ja nas estações nao?
> obrigado!


O licenciamento de estações é feito somente após a obtenção da licença SCM.

Não há qualquer vistoria por parte da Anatel, nen na obtenção da outorga nen no licenciamento da estação.

----------


## andreossousa83

[*QUOTE=rogeriosims;433630]O licenciamento de estações é feito somente após a obtenção da licença SCM.

Não há qualquer vistoria por parte da Anatel, nen na obtenção da outorga nen no licenciamento da estação.[/QUOTE]* 





eu fui vistoriado pela anatel e ja estou com meu proceso bem adiantado ja paguei o boleto e espero os termos para fazer meu projeto, agora a multa que eu tomei que foi d++ 24,650,00 oque acharam!!!

mas a duvida é !! vc tem certeza que nao existe fiscalizaçao por parte da anatel quando for sair minha licenca ou scm ou a minha estaçao pq estou com medo que aconteça issu pois ja nao sou considerado mais pirata mas se eu estiver funcionando podem de dar outra multa... e ai oque vcs me falam sobre issu..... existe ou nao a vistoria quando tiver para terminar minha licença!!!

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Olha,

cuidado com o que leigos e curiosos te dizem ou saem escrevendo "por aí". Todos podem ser fiscalizados a qualquer momento, inclusive os licenciados. Ocorre que como são muitos provedores em todo o Brasil a Anatel procede da seguinte forma:
1 - Fiscalizações de rotina;
2 - Escolha de rotas ou de regiões a serem fiscalizadas na ocasião;
3 - Denúncia.

Caso você esteja "no meio" de uma das possibilidades acima poderá ser fiscalizado mais de uma vez. Encontradas novas irregularidades novas multas e até lacrações.

Não tomem como "legislar" em causa própria, mas não saiam pegando qualquer documento que encontrem na internet e vão enviando à Anatel. Todo projeto produzido tem um dono e pertence a ele os direitos autorais. Além disso, podem haver erros em certos "documentos". A Anatel já está de olho em muitos documentos duplicados e produzidos por leigos e enviados como se fossem produzidos por engenheiros. Engenharia é fiscalizada pelo sistema CREA/Confea.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Não tomem como "legislar" em causa própria, mas não saiam pegando qualquer documento que encontrem na internet e vão enviando à Anatel. Todo projeto produzido tem um dono e pertence a ele os direitos autorais. Além disso, podem haver erros em certos "documentos". A Anatel já está de olho em muitos documentos duplicados e produzidos por leigos e enviados como se fossem produzidos por engenheiros. Engenharia é fiscalizada pelo sistema CREA/Confea.


Oi Marcelo,

Presumo que o "leigo" referenciado seja eu, sou mesmo, não estudei engenharia na faculdade, meu CREA não é de engenheiro, mas na era da informação isso é só um detalhe, nada nos impede de pesquisar e esboçar um projeto. Esse que postei é de minha autoria e assim como acadêmicos teem seus orientadores, comigo não foi diferente, tive os meus e estes tiveram seus créditos reconhecidos. A publicação e disponibilização deste gratuitamente é uma forma de retribuir muito que aqui aprendi, além de ser uma fonte de orientação para muitos Engenheiros que tem dificuldades em elaborar - até entendo a dificuldade, pelo simples fato deste ser mais jurídico do que técnico e no ramo do Direito tenho muita facilidade.

Sobre os erros, ninguém me procurou para ajudar em alguma correção, mas deixo aberto aos colegas da comunidade, se a ANATEL encaminhar um ofício solicitando reparo neste projeto, favor digitalizar ("scanear"), postar aqui, que eu ou outro colega corrigiremos, vamos fazer deste um OPEN SOURCE, no contínuo e infinito caminho da perfeição, com o objetivo de atender prontamente a Agência.

"A Anatel já está de olho em muitos documentos duplicados", eu penso que ela tah é feliz e animada com o aumento de receita com toda essa fomentação, conheço mais de 30 empresas que usaram esse projetinho, adaptaram, levaram para um engenheiro assinar e conseguiram a outorga do SCM, sem contar o fim das centanas de _downloads_ que ficaram no anonimato. As licenças SCM começaram a ser expedidas em 2002, até 2008 tinham 1091 empresas autorizadas, o ano de 2009 ainda nem fechou e esse número elevou em 50%, tendo 1512. Coincidência com a data do tópico? Será que isso é incômodo para a ANATEL ou será que a pedra tá no sapato de outro?

Enfim, não quero desmerecer ninguém, se achas que isso tá prejudicando a ti ou sua classe, deveria formalizar isso e solicitar ao moderador ao invés de ridicularizar os colaboradores do fórum.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Então você é a favor da inclusão digital pelo visto. 

Então distribua internet gratuita em sua cidade, mas não vale cobrar o tal "suporte" forjado que as prefeituras estão cobrando. Disponibilize o kit cliente gratuitamente onde atue. Dê tudo gratuitamente, não somente os projetos. Para mim não fez diferença se você postou os projetos ou não, mas não seja parcial e injusto. Não pode dar de graça a uns (muitos podem pagar) e cobrar de outros (muitas pessoas das cidades onde atua suponho que paguem sua internet com dificuldade).

----------


## lucianogf

Pessoal,

Por favor, mantenham o tópico no contexto ou o mesmo será trancado.

----------


## wimigasltda

> Da entrada até o boleto foram 4 meses, mas o processo ainda não está concluído. Depois de pagar e enviar o boleto de volta pra eles, você recebe 3 cópias do termo, que você deve assinar, reconhecer firma e enviar de volta pra eles. Depois que eles assinarem o termo e publicarem no DOU, você deve enviar o projeto de instalação. Estou nessa fase agora, enviei o projeto e estou aguardando a aprovação deles. 
> SICAP - CONTROLE DE RASTREAMENTO DE DOCUMENTOS E PROCESSOS - [SIS versão 2.2.1]
> Você acompanha todo o processo por esse sistema aí acima, usando o número de protocolo que você recebe quando dá entrada no processo.
> Espero ter esclarecido suas dúvidas.


 
Dai Welligton, estava vendo seu processo, e esta na fase da instalação. Quando você acha que ja pode registrar sua primeira estação.


Falou.

----------


## welliton

Estou trabalhando no projeto de instalação final e só depois que eu enviá-lo à Anatel, e esse for aceito, poderei cadastrar as estações. Até lá, a Anatel só permite que sejam feitos testes, porém não pode haver exploração comercial ainda. pelo tempo que a Anatel passou até validar meu projeto inicial, creio que no máximo 2 meses após enviar o projeto final, devo já estar com a licença definitiva em mãos. Qualquer novidade, postarei aqui no tópico.

----------


## welliton

Kleber,

a Anatel pede que junto ao Projeto de Instalação também seja enviada "declaração do engenheiro responsável com subscrição do representante legal da prestadora atestando que a instalação proposta atende aos regulamentos e normas aplicáveis."
Você tem o modelo dessa declaração referente ao projeto de instalação que você postou?

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Kleber,
> 
> a Anatel pede que junto ao Projeto de Instalação também seja enviada "declaração do engenheiro responsável com subscrição do representante legal da prestadora atestando que a instalação proposta atende aos regulamentos e normas aplicáveis."
> Você tem o modelo dessa declaração referente ao projeto de instalação que você postou?


 
Tem como vc scanear e postar essa exigência para eu entender melhor? Grato.

----------


## welliton

"Art. 2º O resumo do Projeto de Instalação, ao ser apresentado à Anatel, deve ser acompanhado de:
I - solicitação de análise de Projeto de Instalação;
II - anotação de Responsabilidade Técnica (ART) relativa ao projeto, assinado pelo engenheiro responsável pelo mesmo; e
III - declaração do engenheiro responsável com subscrição do representante legal da prestadora atestando que a instalação proposta atende aos regulamentos e normas aplicáveis."

Seria o item III. O item I você postou o modelo, o item II (ART), a engenheira responsável já emitiu.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> "Art. 2º O resumo do Projeto de Instalação, ao ser apresentado à Anatel, deve ser acompanhado de:
> I - solicitação de análise de Projeto de Instalação;
> II - anotação de Responsabilidade Técnica (ART) relativa ao projeto, assinado pelo engenheiro responsável pelo mesmo; e
> III - declaração do engenheiro responsável com subscrição do representante legal da prestadora atestando que a instalação proposta atende aos regulamentos e normas aplicáveis."
> 
> Seria o item III. O item I você postou o modelo, o item II (ART), a engenheira responsável já emitiu.


 
Em anexo.

----------


## edcomrocha

Pessoal uma duvida, o tecnico responsavel para assinar pela empresa detentora de scm tem que ser com crea na area de telecomunicaçoes ou pode ser um tecnico em eletronica com crea??

e a media dos valores cobrados em São Paulo capital

Obrigado pela atençao

Abraços

----------


## jhfaria

> Pessoal uma duvida, o tecnico responsavel para assinar pela empresa detentora de scm tem que ser com crea na area de telecomunicaçoes ou pode ser um tecnico em eletronica com crea??
> 
> e a media dos valores cobrados em São Paulo capital
> 
> Obrigado pela atençao
> 
> Abraços


 
AMIGO, O ~CREA SP TEM EXIGIDO PROFISSIONAL DE TELECOM, SOU DE SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS SP JA ASSINO PARA VARIAS EMPRESAS NO BRASIL, ME ADICIONE NO MSN, PODEMOS ESTAR PEGANDO O SEU CASO

MSN: [email protected]

aTENCIOSAMENTE

joRGE HENRIQUE

----------


## EdinaldoFirmino

Bom dia,

Caro Colega.

Desde de já muito obrigado a tempos busco um modelo para montar meu projeto e não encontrava.
Estou começando agora no ramos e montamos uma estação para teste onde está conectado parentes e amigos.

Mas já estamos trabalhando com o planejamento da formalização.

Um Abraço.

Edinaldo Firmino

----------


## edcomrocha

> AMIGO, O ~CREA SP TEM EXIGIDO PROFISSIONAL DE TELECOM, SOU DE SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS SP JA ASSINO PARA VARIAS EMPRESAS NO BRASIL, ME ADICIONE NO MSN, PODEMOS ESTAR PEGANDO O SEU CASO
> 
> MSN: [email protected]
> 
> aTENCIOSAMENTE
> 
> joRGE HENRIQUE


 
Mais nao tem que ser Tec do mesmo municipio ?? e o maximo asinar pra 3 empresas??

----------


## wimigasltda

> AMIGO, O ~CREA SP TEM EXIGIDO PROFISSIONAL DE TELECOM, SOU DE SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS SP JA ASSINO PARA VARIAS EMPRESAS NO BRASIL, ME ADICIONE NO MSN, PODEMOS ESTAR PEGANDO O SEU CASO
> 
> MSN: [email protected]
> 
> aTENCIOSAMENTE
> 
> joRGE HENRIQUE


 
Dai Jorge.


Recomendo assinou por minha empresa.

E olha que o Crea-PR é o mais dificil do Brasil.

----------


## marco

Boa tarde! aproveitando a oportunidade e a boa vontade de você disponibilisar todas estas informações para regularizar a empresa com a anetel, gostaria de pedir a você se nao for abusar é claro o modelo do projeto da torre, pois os links que foram postados não estao mais disponiveis.
e sobre o fato de que "A UNIÂO FAZ A FORÇA", o que todos deste forom acham a respeito? a final existe muitas instituições no brasil que hoje tem mais força que o proprio governo, não é verdade?
Desde ja Agradeço e parabens a todos.

----------


## marco

Bom dia Pessoal!
Volto mais uma vez para colocar algo curioso neste fórum, que acho ser de interesse de todos aqui. Como já falei inicialmente estou começando a me informar o Maximo possível a respeito de tudo, recebi varias ameaças na semana que passou de uma empresa de informática (empresa individual pessoa física) e que segundo consultas pela internet nos sites correspondentes, POSSUI "SCM", -> NÂO consta no CREA, NÂO consta responsável técnico no CREA, e na cat. 45 da ANATEL NÂO consta a torre que tem na cidade, entre outras coisas que exige a ANATEL, realmente espero estar completamente errado sobre esta empresa e que as informações consultadas no site da ANATEL , no site da RECEITA FEDERAL e no site do CREA também estejam, caso contrario ficaria decepcionado com as leis e regulamentos no Brasil, onde a lei vale pra uns e pra outros não!

----------


## wagnerb

> Bom dia Pessoal!
> Volto mais uma vez para colocar algo curioso neste fórum, que acho ser de interesse de todos aqui. Como já falei inicialmente estou começando a me informar o Maximo possível a respeito de tudo, recebi varias ameaças na semana que passou de uma empresa de informática (empresa individual pessoa física) e que segundo consultas pela internet nos sites correspondentes, POSSUI "SCM", -> NÂO consta no CREA, NÂO consta responsável técnico no CREA, e na cat. 45 da ANATEL NÂO consta a torre que tem na cidade, entre outras coisas que exige a ANATEL, realmente espero estar completamente errado sobre esta empresa e que as informações consultadas no site da ANATEL , no site da RECEITA FEDERAL e no site do CREA também estejam, caso contrario ficaria decepcionado com as leis e regulamentos no Brasil, onde a lei vale pra uns e pra outros não!


Mas é assim mesmo Marco,

Uns com tanto e outros com tão pouco e ainda por cima cheios de moral.

Se a anatel tivesse recursos para fiscalizar com os antigos "Dentel" eu acho que piratas só mesmo os do caribe e com certeza a concorrencia ia ser mais justa e refletida nos serviços prestados.

Cada dia que passa eu fico mais preocupado em montar o meu projeto de Wifi, mas como sou brasileiro....

Abraços,

----------


## jhfaria

> Bom dia Pessoal!
> Volto mais uma vez para colocar algo curioso neste fórum, que acho ser de interesse de todos aqui. Como já falei inicialmente estou começando a me informar o Maximo possível a respeito de tudo, recebi varias ameaças na semana que passou de uma empresa de informática (empresa individual pessoa física) e que segundo consultas pela internet nos sites correspondentes, POSSUI "SCM", -> NÂO consta no CREA, NÂO consta responsável técnico no CREA, e na cat. 45 da ANATEL NÂO consta a torre que tem na cidade, entre outras coisas que exige a ANATEL, realmente espero estar completamente errado sobre esta empresa e que as informações consultadas no site da ANATEL , no site da RECEITA FEDERAL e no site do CREA também estejam, caso contrario ficaria decepcionado com as leis e regulamentos no Brasil, onde a lei vale pra uns e pra outros não!


 
amigo me add no msn [email protected], e me passe o nome da empresa que eu consigo ver tudo direitinho pra vc, vc não terá duvidas. A anatel não deixa nada em branco, se essa empresa estiver dando de esperta, vc mesmo pode denuncia-la

Jorge

----------


## kleberbrasil

É a Denúncia, segue modelo: https://under-linux.org/attachments/...ina-modelo.doc

----------


## Oldayr

> É a Denúncia, segue modelo: https://under-linux.org/attachments/...ina-modelo.doc


 
Parabéns ao formulário e a esta informação... mais... engraçado, como tudo no Brasil é realmente burocrático... """ Até para se fazer uma simples denúncia, o camarada irá ter de preencher este formulário formalizando a sua denúncia... Aki no R.J, se este formulário vazar para as mãos erradas e o """X9""", tiver a sua identidade revelada... 

Coitado dele... """" Pou! para! para! para! klac! bummmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


Infelizmente é Brasil sil sil sil sil sil sil sil................. :Thumpdown:   :Thumpdown:   :Thumpdown:   :Thumpdown:   :Thumpdown:   :Thumpdown: 

Isso é coisa séria............

----------


## kleberbrasil

Se vc ligar no 133, a denúncia poderá ser anônima, mas nào será eficás, pois não tem como vc juntar evidências do ilícito.




> Parabéns ao formulário e a esta informação... mais... engraçado, como tudo no Brasil é realmente burocrático... """ Até para se fazer uma simples denúncia, o camarada irá ter de preencher este formulário formalizando a sua denúncia... Aki no R.J, se este formulário vazar para as mãos erradas e o """X9""", tiver a sua identidade revelada... 
> 
> Coitado dele... """" Pou! para! para! para! klac! bummmmmmmmmmmm!!!!
> 
> 
> Infelizmente é Brasil sil sil sil sil sil sil sil.................     
> 
> Isso é coisa séria............

----------


## welliton

Prezados,

finalmente cheguei à fase de autocadastramento das estação. Já estou com acesso ao sistema, porém surgiu uma dúvida: Devo cadastrar todos os PoPs ou somente os pontos onde houver interconexão da wireless com a rede pública?

----------


## renanphp

Kleber fiquei com uma duvida aqui, apartir de que momento do processo posso pedir que a estação funcione em caracter de teste?

----------


## wimigasltda

> Prezados,
> 
> finalmente cheguei à fase de autocadastramento das estação. Já estou com acesso ao sistema, porém surgiu uma dúvida: Devo cadastrar todos os PoPs ou somente os pontos onde houver interconexão da wireless com a rede pública?


 
Dai welliton, tudo bem.

Segundo a solintel so se cadastra aonde chega o cabo ou fibra optica, as repetidoras que recebem o link pela antena 5.8 ou 2.4 precisa apenas informar no site da anatel , não gerando custo algum.

Me responde uma coisa: Assim que saiu eles te deram um usuário e senha para registrar as estações.


Registrando a estação ja sai o boleto da TFI. da torre. É tudo On line.

----------


## welliton

Na verdade eu fiz meu cadastro e o da eng. responsável no site da Anatel e enviei pra eles um formulário deles solicitando acesso ao sistema de autocadastramento para os usuários que eu havia cadastrado. Hoje recebi a confirmação de que meu usuário já poderia cadastrar as estações, mas antes de fazer o cadastro, resolvi tirar essa dúvida. Obrigado pela informação.

----------


## ElizeuHenry

> Sim, já consegui!!! Demorou bastante pq eu usei todos os prazos, pq não tava tão seguro em entrar no mercado wireless, não pode usar meu prazo como referência, mas já ajudei outras pessoas e tem caso de amigos que 6 meses já tinha saído o termo, mas o normal é 8 a 10 meses. O gasto é relativo, ANATEL vai pagar os 9000 e tem depesas de CREA (registrar empresa nessa autoarquia) e com o Engenheiro (eletricista, telecomunicação ou de redes) para assinar. Mas no máximo foi uns 11.000,00


Caro Kleberbrasil,
Boa noite!

Ouvi a algum tempo aqui mesmo no Under-linux um link de um video da anatel comentando sobre a SCM, que cairia de R$9000,00 para no máximo R$ 1500,00 dependendo do numero de habitantes da cidade e dependendo da area de atuação. Minha duvida é a seguinte, este assunto foi esquecido? não encontrei mais nada falando disto, será que haverá alguma possibilidade de isto realmente acontecer?

Desde já agradeço pela atenção de todos.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Prezados,
> 
> finalmente cheguei à fase de autocadastramento das estação. Já estou com acesso ao sistema, porém surgiu uma dúvida: Devo cadastrar todos os PoPs ou somente os pontos onde houver interconexão da wireless com a rede pública?


Deverá cadastrar e licenciar onde houver interconexão, que é a ligação de duas redes de telecomunicacõess, no caso a sua com a Oi ou Embratel (exemplo)

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Kleber fiquei com uma duvida aqui, apartir de que momento do processo posso pedir que a estação funcione em caracter de teste?



A partir do momento que vc cadastrou a estação no STEL, repare que o ofício que comunica o caráter experimental, vai junto o número da estação, que é passado para ti somente após o cadastramento.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Caro Kleberbrasil,
> Boa noite!
> 
> Ouvi a algum tempo aqui mesmo no Under-linux um link de um video da anatel comentando sobre a SCM, que cairia de R$9000,00 para no máximo R$ 1500,00 dependendo do numero de habitantes da cidade e dependendo da area de atuação. Minha duvida é a seguinte, este assunto foi esquecido? não encontrei mais nada falando disto, será que haverá alguma possibilidade de isto realmente acontecer?
> 
> Desde já agradeço pela atenção de todos.


Eu acredito que vá sair "um dia", mas existe todo um trâmite burocrático a ser cumprido, como: Consulta Pública, Definição dos conselheiros, publicação da nova resolução regulamentando isso, etc.. Ainda só sei que tah tendo uma consulta interna (entre os colaboradores da Anatel.)

----------


## ElizeuHenry

> Eu acredito que vá sair "um dia", mas existe todo um trâmite burocrático a ser cumprido, como: Consulta Pública, Definição dos conselheiros, publicação da nova resolução regulamentando isso, etc.. Ainda só sei que tah tendo uma consulta interna (entre os colaboradores da Anatel.)


Caro Kleber

Muito obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## adaltoirocha

bom dia vc tem modelo do projeto de instalação ...se tiver tem como mandar desde ja agradeço

----------


## Não Registrado

> Prezados:
> 
> Estamos autorizados SCM/ANATEL e o próximo passo é licenciar a estação só que o dinheiro esta curto e decidimos nós mesmos fazer o projeto de instalação e encaminhar para o engenheiro de telecom apreciar e assinar e então daremos entrada na ANATEL. Precisamos da ajuda nos nobres colegas que puderem nos enviar o projeto de instalação. Agradecemos ao nobre colega que postou o projeto básico o qual nos ajudou em muito. 
> 
> Abraços.


vc consegui modelo do projeto de instalação???????????

----------


## kleberbrasil

Segue Link: https://under-linux.org/f130389-proj...natel-gratuito

----------


## sasled

Vende SCM, Todo custo do engenheiro ja pago, primeira parcela da anatel paga, serviço do engenheiro pro licenciamento de uma torre pago, atrelado a um cnpj tudo ok, so fazer a tranferencia pro nome do comprador, total ja gasto 7500 reais falta 2 parcelas da anatel de 3000 reais vendo por 3500,00 fone 16 92238173

----------


## NaduTelecom

Ola,

Tbm quero tirar o SCM mas nem sei por onde começar.

Se possivel me ajude.

meu email - [email protected]


att;

Eduardo Nadu

----------


## SICOLNET

Não entendi como fazer o preenchimentos das certidões e pra onde devo enviar essas documentações

----------


## kleberbrasil

Protocoliza em qualquer escritório da ANATEL no Brasil.

----------


## welliton

Pessoal,

fiz o cadastro da estação tronco no stel no dia 27/11/09 e até agora está como movimento "A - Em análise - A " e não foi liberado nem o boleto para pagamento do TFI nem a licença para testes. Leva tanto tempo assim para liberarem essa licença?
Outra coisa: vou usar a frequência 5,8 Ghz para distribuir sinal para os clientes a partir dos PoPs e quando fui cadastrar os PoPs no STEL ele não dá a opção de uso dessa frequência. Onde eu posso cadastrar essas estações repetidoras? ou não é necessário cadastrá-las?

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Pessoal,
> 
> fiz o cadastro da estação tronco no stel no dia 27/11/09 e até agora está como movimento "A - Em análise - A " e não foi liberado nem o boleto para pagamento do TFI nem a licença para testes. Leva tanto tempo assim para liberarem essa licença?
> Outra coisa: vou usar a frequência 5,8 Ghz para distribuir sinal para os clientes a partir dos PoPs e quando fui cadastrar os PoPs no STEL ele não dá a opção de uso dessa frequência. Onde eu posso cadastrar essas estações repetidoras? ou não é necessário cadastrá-las?


Não basta só cadastrar no STEL, vc precisa enviar para a ANATEL:

ART do CREA

Declaração de Conformidade

e Laudo de Vistoria

Não esquecendo que toda solicitação da ANATEL é bom enviar como folha de Rosto, o formulário: ANATEL 011

Se fez isso, mais o cadastramento no STEL, então deverá efetuar a TRANSFERÊNCIA DE MOVIMENTO/ LIBERA MOVIMENTO PARA PROCESSAMENTO.

Bom, eu acho que vc deve ter esquecido um desses procedimentos.

----------


## welliton

> Não basta só cadastrar no STEL, vc precisa enviar para a ANATEL:
> 
> ART do CREA
> 
> Declaração de Conformidade
> 
> e Laudo de Vistoria
> 
> Não esquecendo que toda solicitação da ANATEL é bom enviar como folha de Rosto, o formulário: ANATEL 011
> ...


Olá Kleber,

eu não sabia que precisava enviar isso tudo para Anatel. Eu achei que depois que liberasse o autocadastramento, seria tudo online. Estou providenciando agora mesmo o envio dessa documentação, porém eu já havia cadastrado a estação tronco no stel e liberado o movimento para processamento. Tem algum problema eu enviar a documentação agora ou vou precisar refazer o processo no stel?

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Olá Kleber,
> 
> eu não sabia que precisava enviar isso tudo para Anatel. Eu achei que depois que liberasse o autocadastramento, seria tudo online. Estou providenciando agora mesmo o envio dessa documentação, porém eu já havia cadastrado a estação tronco no stel e liberado o movimento para processamento. Tem algum problema eu enviar a documentação agora ou vou precisar refazer o processo no stel?


Tem problema não, mete bronca!

----------


## welliton

> Tem problema não, mete bronca!


Kleber,

e sobre a estação repetidora Ponto-Multiponto 5,8 Ghz? sabe dizer como posso cadastrá-la? No STEL só aparece a opção de 2,4 ; 3,5 e 10,4 Ghz e ele não me deixa cadastrar se não especificar frequência.

----------


## Willamis

ótimo tópico, obrigado cara.

Abraços !

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Kleber,
> 
> e sobre a estação repetidora Ponto-Multiponto 5,8 Ghz? sabe dizer como posso cadastrá-la? No STEL só aparece a opção de 2,4 ; 3,5 e 10,4 Ghz e ele não me deixa cadastrar se não especificar frequência.


A Resolução 506/2008 tira essa dúvida, vejamos:
Sua cidade tem qts mil habitantes?
Vc pretende fazer PTP e PMP em 5.8? 
Vai usar 2.4?
Qual a potencia máxima do seu sistema (ganho da antena + transceptor) em mW?

----------


## welliton

> A Resolução 506/2008 tira essa dúvida, vejamos:
> Sua cidade tem qts mil habitantes?
> Vc pretende fazer PTP e PMP em 5.8? 
> Vai usar 2.4?
> Qual a potencia máxima do seu sistema (ganho da antena + transceptor) em mW?


minha cidade tem mais de 500 mil habitantes
sim, pretendo fazer tanto ptp quanto ptm em 5,8
por enquanto não vamos usar 2,4 Ghz
vou usar painéis ideal 5,8 17 dbi 90º com cartões xr5. Qual potência máxima que posso configurar no XR5?
Muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos

----------


## kleberbrasil

> minha cidade tem mais de 500 mil habitantes
> sim, pretendo fazer tanto ptp quanto ptm em 5,8
> por enquanto não vamos usar 2,4 Ghz
> vou usar painéis ideal 5,8 17 dbi 90º com cartões xr5. Qual potência máxima que posso configurar no XR5?
> Muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos


Em 5.8 Ghz independente da população, não precisa licenciar a frequência, agora se for usar 2.4, além de licenciar a estação, precisará licencia a frequência.

----------


## welliton

> Em 5.8 Ghz independente da população, não precisa licenciar a frequência, agora se for usar 2.4, além de licenciar a estação, precisará licencia a frequência.


Então eu não preciso licenciar as estações ptm que só usam 5,8 Ghz?

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Então eu não preciso licenciar as estações ptm que só usam 5,8 Ghz?


Vamos prestar bem atenção, são duas coisas distintas:

Estação

Frequência

Se vc usa frequência ISM, na grande maioria dos casos vc não precisa licenciar essa frequência, agora caso seja acima de 500.000 para uso do 2.4 GHZ além de licenciar a estação, precisará também licenciar o uso da frequência.

----------


## wimigasltda

> Pessoal,
> 
> fiz o cadastro da estação tronco no stel no dia 27/11/09 e até agora está como movimento "A - Em análise - A " e não foi liberado nem o boleto para pagamento do TFI nem a licença para testes. Leva tanto tempo assim para liberarem essa licença?
> Outra coisa: vou usar a frequência 5,8 Ghz para distribuir sinal para os clientes a partir dos PoPs e quando fui cadastrar os PoPs no STEL ele não dá a opção de uso dessa frequência. Onde eu posso cadastrar essas estações repetidoras? ou não é necessário cadastrá-las?


 
Colega Wellington minha SCm Já está na fase Minuta do ATO.


Segundo a empresa que tá fazendo a acessoria, eles vão fazer algo inédito:

Enviar o projeto de instalação junto com o projeto básico.

Ja estou trabalhando de forma a ajudar legalizar muita gente aonde estou com a parceria SCM.

Achei o Processo com eles muito Rápido.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Colega Wellington minha SCm Já está na fase Minuta do ATO.
> 
> 
> Segundo a empresa que tá fazendo a acessoria, eles vão fazer algo inédito:
> 
> Enviar o projeto de instalação junto com o projeto básico.
> 
> .


Não faz muito sentido isso, porque são trâmites diferentes, mas afim de agilizar, a Agência deve tah passando por mutações. Mande informações se essa novidade foi aceita mesmo.

----------


## EraserMG

Boa atrde Kleber,

O link que vc postou sobre o FORMULÁRIO DE SOLICITAÇÃO DE SERVIÇOS DE TELECOMUNICAÇÕES. 
não esta funcionando. Tem como postar de novo ou passar por email?

Valeu!

[email protected]

----------


## wimigasltda

> Não faz muito sentido isso, porque são trâmites diferentes, mas afim de agilizar, a Agência deve tah passando por mutações. Mande informações se essa novidade foi aceita mesmo.



Eu tambem pensei que não fazia muito sentido.

Mas já estou com todos os papeis em mões.

Até dia 30 estaremos enviando para a Anatel o projeto de instalação e o registro da minha Estação principal.

Assim que enviar eu posto aqui.

A empresa que fez minha asessoria é muito agil, segundo pesquisas são os melhores e mais rapidos do Brasil. 

Conheci provedores que saiu em 60 dias a SCM, a minha saiu em 90 dias.

São chatos, isso não posso negar, cheguei até a me stressar, mas.

A coisa com eles tem que ser 100%.

----------


## SantiagoMG

Alguém saberia me informar qual é a norma da Anatel que define que somente devemos cadastrar o ponto de interconexão?? 
É que sempre vejo comentarem sobre isso, mas nunca vi ninguém mencionar onde está previsto. 
Não estou estou querendo desmentir essa informação com minha pergunta, mas é que acho necessário saber informar qual norma regulamenta esse registro, caso um dia venha a ser questionado. E como aqui tem muitos colegas com profundo conhecimento nas leis de telecomunicação, acredito que saberão me responder.

----------


## lfaria

> Boa atrde Kleber,
> O link que vc postou sobre o FORMULÁRIO DE SOLICITAÇÃO DE SERVIÇOS DE TELECOMUNICAÇÕES. 
> não esta funcionando. Tem como postar de novo ou passar por email?
> [email protected]


Tente a versão desta página:

Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia - Coletãnea - BDI BBS

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Alguém saberia me informar qual é a norma da Anatel que define que somente devemos cadastrar o ponto de interconexão?? 
> É que sempre vejo comentarem sobre isso, mas nunca vi ninguém mencionar onde está previsto. 
> Não estou estou querendo desmentir essa informação com minha pergunta, mas é que acho necessário saber informar qual norma regulamenta esse registro, caso um dia venha a ser questionado. E como aqui tem muitos colegas com profundo conhecimento nas leis de telecomunicação, acredito que saberão me responder.


Resolução 506/2008

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Eu tambem pensei que não fazia muito sentido.
> 
> Mas já estou com todos os papeis em mões.
> 
> Até dia 30 estaremos enviando para a Anatel o projeto de instalação e o registro da minha Estação principal.
> 
> Assim que enviar eu posto aqui.
> 
> A empresa que fez minha asessoria é muito agil, segundo pesquisas são os melhores e mais rapidos do Brasil. 
> ...



Vc é de Pinhais/PR mesmo? Tenho um cunhado que mora lá, ali próximo ao carrefour em um morro tem uma torre autoportante é sua? Abraços!

----------


## wimigasltda

Aquela torre é da Net, empresa de TV por assinatura. Ali é complicado pois ele trabalham em um frequência bem proxima a nossa se não me engano começa em 2490 Ghz. A minhatorre principal é igual aquela , estou a 5 km dali.

No momento não estou atendendo lá, mas em breve estarei colocando uma torre naquele Bairro.


Wilson

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Aquela torre é da Net, empresa de TV por assinatura. Ali é complicado pois ele trabalham em um frequência bem proxima a nossa se não me engano começa em 2490 Ghz. A minhatorre principal é igual aquela , estou a 5 km dali.
> 
> No momento não estou atendendo lá, mas em breve estarei colocando uma torre naquele Bairro.
> 
> 
> Wilson


Essa sua torre vc mandou fazer em um serralheiro ou comprou em alguma empresa especializada, tem o projeto dela/

----------


## strike

po camarada
me da uma dica!!!!
eu gostaria de mandar um sinal wirelles a minha chacara!!!
tenho visada de casa mas de nenhum provedor radio , e nenhum quis trabalhar la
e complicado região com mtos morros, mas de minha casa tenho visada!!! +ou- 10km em linha reta!!!
gostaria de saber c preciso de alguma autorização, c puder, quais e como encontro as tais, e preciso de projeto do crea tbm???!!!

naum tem fins lucrativos, apenas eu vou usar a conexão!!! possuo apenas pessoa fisica!!

obrigado!!!

----------


## kleberbrasil

Se o link for exclusivo seu (interesse restrito) usando frequências livres 5.8, 2.4 ou 900 Mhz, equipamentos homologados, vc não precisa de autorização, a resolução 506/2008 da Anatel deixa claro sobre isso..

----------


## strike

obrigado pela dica!!

----------


## Walace

Os pdf no post não abriram ...

----------


## kleberbrasil

Links testados e funcionando, experimente em outra máquina, mas de qualquer forma, segue outro link com essa documentação: Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia - Coletânea - BDI BBS

----------


## jackexxpress

> Vende SCM, Todo custo do engenheiro ja pago, primeira parcela da anatel paga, serviço do engenheiro pro licenciamento de uma torre pago, atrelado a um cnpj tudo ok, so fazer a tranferencia pro nome do comprador, total ja gasto 7500 reais falta 2 parcelas da anatel de 3000 reais vendo por 3500,00 fone 16 92238173







me add aew no msn: [email protected] pra agente negociar... 


abração!

----------


## Walace

Como os pequenos provedores fazem com o Responsável Técnico, já que pagar a eles o que o CREA exige é meio que impossível no começo, seria um combinado entre as partes, o eng. assina que recebe um valor diferente da realidade ? Isso não complica no imposto de renda ?

----------


## Brothers

Ola bom dia a todos?

Muito se fala e ou especulasse sobre SCM, há dias venho pesquisando e lendo opiniões experiências e pegando orçamento de empresas e ou engenheiros, no entanto estou a fechar negocio com o engenheiro Alextel, mais fazendo uma busca na web, não achei informação alguma de quem já tenho conseguido a SCM, juntamente com o trabalho do mesmo.

Se alguém tiver alguma informação favorável a respeito, e puder comentar agradeço.

----------


## kleberbrasil

`Tenho uma lista extensa de engenheiros me pedindo ajuda sobre os procedimentos da outorga do SCM, se vc tiver dificuldades em levar adiante os projetos em anexo nesse post, indico o Marcelo https://under-linux.org/f277/projeto...anatel-121373/ que é experiente. Abraços!

----------


## LuisFlavio

Blaz Cleber!
Primeiramente quero te parabenizar pelo excelente topico.
Só uma duvida tem de ser ltda ou -me.
se puder ser -me, poço excluir o contrato social da primeira etapa?

----------


## kleberbrasil

A minha é ME, mas verifique com seu contador a melhor forma de enquadrar sua empresa.

----------


## lucianogf

uma empresa pode ser Ltda e ME ao mesmo tempo, são coisas distintas.

----------


## pinhais

> Ola bom dia a todos?
> 
> Muito se fala e ou especulasse sobre SCM, há dias venho pesquisando e lendo opiniões experiências e pegando orçamento de empresas e ou engenheiros, no entanto estou a fechar negocio com o engenheiro Alextel, mais fazendo uma busca na web, não achei informação alguma de quem já tenho conseguido a SCM, juntamente com o trabalho do mesmo.
> 
> Se alguém tiver alguma informação favorável a respeito, e puder comentar agradeço.


Colega mesmo você fazendo tudo sozinho, em um momento do processo, você vai precisar sim de um engenheiro, sem o mesmo não tem como dar prosseguimento em sua SCM. Eu começei minha outorga com uma empresa, que não forneceu o engenheiro, para assinar o projeto e tão pouco para representar-me no crea do meu estado. Até ai tudo bem um tácnico assinou no crea, mas tive que fechar com um engenheiro para cadastro na anatel, e que hoje faz o registro de minhas estações.
Eu posso te indica o mesmo. 
Ele que fez o meu projeto de instalação e o mesmo foi aprovado em 8 dias na Anatel.
Caso queira posso Indicar.
Ele mesmo pode te dar varias referências de provedores que tiraram SCM com ele.

Att:

Wilson

----------


## strafacci

Bom dia!
Ja fizemos o autocadastramento dos usuários no STEL, porém no menu principal nao está aparecendo a opção para incluir estações, aparece apenas a opção consultas, alguém saberia me informar o que pode estar ocorrendo?

Obrigado.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Vc tem que entrar em contato com a ANATEL, isso significa que não atribuiram o privilégio de cadastrar estações ao seu CPF.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Bom dia,

que eu saiba as opções de incluir, alterar e excluir estações só estão disponíveis para engenheiros da área elétrica. 

Devem incluir na Anatel o engenheiro eletricista, eletrônico ou de telecomunicações contratado para que o mesmo possa incluir, alterar e excluir estações.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Bom dia,
> 
> que eu saiba as opções de incluir, alterar e excluir estações só estão disponíveis para engenheiros da área elétrica. 
> 
> Devem incluir na Anatel o engenheiro eletricista, eletrônico ou de telecomunicações contratado para que o mesmo possa incluir, alterar e excluir estações.


Toma ai mais uma coisa para aprender, conforme o formulário de autocadastramento: víncula à entidade pessoas que "sejam autorizadas a acessar remotamente o Banco de Dados Técnicos e Administrativos da ANATEL  BDTA e realizar o autocadastramento das estações do nosso sistema de telecomunicações" Observações: "(1)Poderão ser indicadas, como usuários, tantas pessoas quantas forem necessárias, desde que, previamente cadastradas no sítio da Anatel na internet." "(3)Na indicação deverá constar, obrigatoriamente, no mínimo um Engenheiro Eletricista, Eletrônico ou de Comunicação, responsável técnico pelo cadastramento, conforme art.9º da Resolução nº 218 de 29/06/73 do CONFEA;"

Resumindo, vc pode vincular à sua empresa quantas pessoas quiser para ter acesso ao STEL e efetuar as operações disponíveis nesse sistema, com a ressalva de que pelo menos uma dessas pessoa seja um engenheiro com atribuições de telecomunicações (Eletricista, eletrônico, comunicação, Redes, Computação e/ou Telecomunicações ).

----------


## pinhais

> Toma ai mais uma coisa para aprender, conforme o formulário de autocadastramento: víncula à entidade pessoas que "sejam autorizadas a acessar remotamente o Banco de Dados Técnicos e Administrativos da ANATEL  BDTA e realizar o autocadastramento das estações do nosso sistema de telecomunicações" Observações: "(1)Poderão ser indicadas, como usuários, tantas pessoas quantas forem necessárias, desde que, previamente cadastradas no sítio da Anatel na internet." "(3)Na indicação deverá constar, obrigatoriamente, no mínimo um Engenheiro Eletricista, Eletrônico ou de Comunicação, responsável técnico pelo cadastramento, conforme art.9º da Resolução nº 218 de 29/06/73 do CONFEA;"
> 
> Resumindo, vc pode vincular à sua empresa quantas pessoas quiser para ter acesso ao STEL e efetuar as operações disponíveis nesse sistema, com a ressalva de que pelo menos uma dessas pessoa seja um engenheiro com atribuições de telecomunicações (Eletricista, eletrônico, comunicação, Redes, Computação e/ou Telecomunicações ).


EXatamente.

Não sou engenheiro e tenho acesso total ao sistema.

Mas prefiro não fazer visto que esta responsabilidade já e paga ao engenheiro responsável.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Como assim "Toma aí mais uma coisa para aprender"? Não entendi a necessidade do tom.

Somente tem acesso total ao sistema engenheiros, exceto quando se está usando a senha do engenheiro contratado. A minha senha somente eu uso e ninguém tasca. 




> Toma ai mais uma coisa para aprender, conforme o formulário de autocadastramento: víncula à entidade pessoas que "sejam autorizadas a acessar remotamente o Banco de Dados Técnicos e Administrativos da ANATEL – BDTA e realizar o autocadastramento das estações do nosso sistema de telecomunicações" Observações: "(1)Poderão ser indicadas, como usuários, tantas pessoas quantas forem necessárias, desde que, previamente cadastradas no sítio da Anatel na internet." "(3)Na indicação deverá constar, obrigatoriamente, no mínimo um Engenheiro Eletricista, Eletrônico ou de Comunicação, responsável técnico pelo cadastramento, conforme art.9º da Resolução nº 218 de 29/06/73 do CONFEA;"
> 
> Resumindo, vc pode vincular à sua empresa quantas pessoas quiser para ter acesso ao STEL e efetuar as operações disponíveis nesse sistema, com a ressalva de que pelo menos uma dessas pessoa seja um engenheiro com atribuições de telecomunicações (Eletricista, eletrônico, comunicação, Redes, Computação e/ou Telecomunicações ).

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Bom dia,
> 
> que eu saiba (...)


Só complementei sua limitação nesse assunto, tem nada de tom alterado ou agressivo da minha parte, vc interpretou mal... Mas voltando à polêmica, qualquer um que estiver vinculado à empresa para acessar o STEL pode fazer QUALQUER coisa, não existe restrições de privilégios entre engenheiros ou não. A exclusividade do engenheiro nessa etapa fica:
- DECLARAÇÃO DE CONFORMIDADE PARA LICENCIAMENTO DE ESTAÇÃO;
- LAUDO DE VISTORIA e
- ANOTAÇÃO DE RESPONSABILIDADE TÉCNICA.
Esses são físicos (papel) e precisam de assinatura do RT.

----------


## sergio

é Kleber, já te falei uma vez, dessa forma você acaba com a PS de serviços Brasil afora...

Deixa de ser estraga festas... hehehehehehe.

Acho que você entendeu.  :Wink: 


[]s




> Só complementei sua limitação nesse assunto, tem nada de tom alterado ou agressivo da minha parte, vc interpretou mal... Mas voltando à polêmica, qualquer um que estiver vinculado à empresa para acessar o STEL pode fazer QUALQUER coisa, não existe restrições de privilégios entre engenheiros ou não. A exclusividade do engenheiro nessa etapa fica:
> - DECLARAÇÃO DE CONFORMIDADE PARA LICENCIAMENTO DE ESTAÇÃO;
> - LAUDO DE VISTORIA e
> - ANOTAÇÃO DE RESPONSABILIDADE TÉCNICA.
> Esses são físicos (papel) e precisam de assinatura do RT.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Meu caro,

para mim você é leigo e sua informação não conta. Abraços.




> Só complementei sua limitação nesse assunto, tem nada de tom alterado ou agressivo da minha parte, vc interpretou mal... Mas voltando à polêmica, qualquer um que estiver vinculado à empresa para acessar o STEL pode fazer QUALQUER coisa, não existe restrições de privilégios entre engenheiros ou não. A exclusividade do engenheiro nessa etapa fica:
> - DECLARAÇÃO DE CONFORMIDADE PARA LICENCIAMENTO DE ESTAÇÃO;
> - LAUDO DE VISTORIA e
> - ANOTAÇÃO DE RESPONSABILIDADE TÉCNICA.
> Esses são físicos (papel) e precisam de assinatura do RT.

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Quem é você?




> é Kleber, já te falei uma vez, dessa forma você acaba com a PS de serviços Brasil afora...
> 
> Deixa de ser estraga festas... hehehehehehe.
> 
> Acho que você entendeu. 
> 
> 
> []s

----------


## kleberbrasil

> é Kleber, já te falei uma vez, dessa forma você acaba com a PS de serviços Brasil afora...
> 
> Deixa de ser estraga festas... hehehehehehe.
> 
> Acho que você entendeu. 
> 
> 
> []s



Oi Sérgio, quanto tempo que não te vejo por aqui... risos acabou a turnê? Gostou de Palmas - TO? Pois é, a gente incorpora o verdadeiro espírito de "forista" para ajudar as pessoas, mas tem gente que além de se incomodar com isso, "táca" pedra, mas cada um demonstra seu verdadeiro caráter, até mesmo virtualmente isso é perceptível, aliás, isso foi tema da minha monografia... Abraços!!!

----------


## sergio

Estou sem tempo até para participar do fórum... Ainda fico milionário e largo dessa vida. hahahaha

Acabou uma parte da "turnê", mas semana que vem começa de novo... Belem/SP/GYN. aff

Esquenta não, continue assim e só temos a agradecer suas colaborações aqui no portal e nas listas que participa. Esse é o espírito dos fóruns e listas.

[]s






> Oi Sérgio, quanto tempo que não te vejo por aqui... risos acabou a turnê? Gostou de Palmas - TO? Pois é, a gente incorpora o verdadeiro espírito de "forista" para ajudar as pessoas, mas tem gente que além de se incomodar com isso, "táca" pedra, mas cada um demonstra seu verdadeiro caráter, até mesmo virtualmente isso é perceptível, aliás, isso foi tema da minha monografia... Abraços!!!

----------


## wala

E melhor abrir uma empresa individual ou ltda para dar entrada na homologação sendo que em vista não to querendo socios eu sei que empresa individual não da para vender tem que fechar se isso ocorrer tem como abrir outra e continuar com a licença da anatel sendo apenas tranferida para a outra empresa ou e mais vantajoso abrir uma ltda.
e qual e a atividade principal mais vantajosa Serviços de comunicação multimídia - SCM ou
 Provedor de acesso às redes de comunicação

----------


## fernandosedlmaier

O Kleber está correto, é necessário ao menos 1 Engenheiro, conforme ele explicou. E este documento que foi passado tem que ser encaminhado para Anatel. Só assim para liberar a senha e o sistema.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Segue os arquivos atualizados

Os diagramas são de autoria do CELUSAT

----------


## Arcanjo_tc

> E melhor abrir uma empresa individual ou ltda para dar entrada na homologação sendo que em vista não to querendo socios eu sei que empresa individual não da para vender tem que fechar se isso ocorrer tem como abrir outra e continuar com a licença da anatel sendo apenas tranferida para a outra empresa ou e mais vantajoso abrir uma ltda.
> e qual e a atividade principal mais vantajosa Serviços de comunicação multimídia - SCM ou
>  Provedor de acesso às redes de comunicação


 Também tenho essa dúvida.

----------


## WelintonR

Também tenho essa dúvida alguém poderia esclarecê-la para nos?

abraço

----------


## kleberbrasil

> E melhor abrir uma empresa individual ou ltda para dar entrada na homologação sendo que em vista não to querendo socios eu sei que empresa individual não da para vender tem que fechar se isso ocorrer tem como abrir outra e continuar com a licença da anatel sendo apenas tranferida para a outra empresa ou e mais vantajoso abrir uma ltda.
> e qual e a atividade principal mais vantajosa Serviços de comunicação multimídia - SCM ou
>  Provedor de acesso às redes de comunicação


Vc pode está começando com empresa individual, basta saber se o CREA da sua região aceita esse tipo de empresa, aqui no TO não aceitava. _"Caso venha a admitir sócios, o empresário individual poderá solicitar ao Registro Público de Empresas Mercantis a transformação de seu registro de empresário para registro de sociedade empresária"_ (CC, Art. 968, § 3o).

Em relação à transferência da autorização da sua empresa para outra, precisará aguardar 3 anos após obtenção da outorga (Resolução 272/2001, Art. 36). 

Agora se sua empresa já for limitada, poderá mudar o controle societário e _sujeito à posterior aprovação pela Anatel_ (Resolução 272/2001, Art. 39)

----------


## vanessagmf

Olá!
Estou tentando licenciar dois enlaces de scm, seria: estação (A)-----repetidora (B)----estação (c). Neste caso, teria q ser preenchido três laudos de vistoria?

----------


## kleberbrasil

Regra geral é: 
a) Licenciar junto à ANATEL todas as estações que estiverem interconexão, ou seja, um link de internet;
b) Caso uma estação (repetidora) não tenha Link de internet, basta somente ter a ART de Instalação e vistoria do CREA.

----------


## rafaelmju

E dai Kleber blz,

Cara estou com dúvida cruei aqui e ja pesquisei em varios lugares e não achei uma resposta que esclarecesse minha dúvida.

Como vc falou ai sobre art poderia me dizer quais são exatamente os documentos que a anatel exige para o cadastramento de uma torre que tenho interconexão(link de internet) ???

E sobre art de instalação e vistoria do crea que vc falou, eu não entendi, então quer dizer o crea também tem que fazer vistoria na torre ???

Me falaram que precisa de um projeto basico para o cadastramento da torre, mas pelo que sei o projeto é só para tirar a autorga do scm, não é isso ?? Ou realmente precisa de um projeto para tirar art e/ou fazer o cadastramento da torre ???

E muito obrigado pela sua colaboração aqui no forum.

Fico no aguardo. 





> Regra geral é: 
> a) Licenciar junto à ANATEL todas as estações que estiverem interconexão, ou seja, um link de internet;
> b) Caso uma estação (repetidora) não tenha Link de internet, basta somente ter a ART de Instalação e vistoria do CREA.

----------


## rafaelmju

Pois é Kleber, esta aqui para preencher o formulario de cadastramento da torre e me pintou a dúvida se teria que ser somente engenheios que poderiam pois no formulario todos os campos pendem formação profissional crea, por ex se eu cadastrar o primeiro campo com o nome do engenheiro, formação, crea , cpf os campos para outras pessoas pode omitir os campos formação profissional e crea ???




> Só complementei sua limitação nesse assunto, tem nada de tom alterado ou agressivo da minha parte, vc interpretou mal... Mas voltando à polêmica, qualquer um que estiver vinculado à empresa para acessar o STEL pode fazer QUALQUER coisa, não existe restrições de privilégios entre engenheiros ou não. A exclusividade do engenheiro nessa etapa fica:
> - DECLARAÇÃO DE CONFORMIDADE PARA LICENCIAMENTO DE ESTAÇÃO;
> - LAUDO DE VISTORIA e
> - ANOTAÇÃO DE RESPONSABILIDADE TÉCNICA.
> Esses são físicos (papel) e precisam de assinatura do RT.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Pois é Kleber, esta aqui para preencher o formulario de cadastramento da torre e me pintou a dúvida se teria que ser somente engenheios que poderiam pois no formulario todos os campos pendem formação profissional crea, por ex se eu cadastrar o primeiro campo com o nome do engenheiro, formação, crea , cpf os campos para outras pessoas pode omitir os campos formação profissional e crea ???



Isso ai mesmo, no meu caso o engenheiro só assina, eu faço tudo... Isso é permitido, a ANATEL deixa bem claro que pelo menos um seja engenheiro... dai faça isso, omita o CREA para quem não é.

----------


## tilinga

Muito bom conteudo agradeço Kleber por me ajudar...

----------


## rafaelmju

Bom pessoal meu processo saiu o ato de autorização dizendo que a anatel Expediu autorização a minha empresa para explorar o Serviço de Comunicação Multimidia, como vcs podem aqui no Ato de Autorização

E foi publicado no DOU aqui , depois de tudo isso chegou o termo em tres vias para eu assinar e enviar novamente a anatel.

E então quer dizer que mesmo depois de a autorização ja ter saido publicado no DOU e após eu ter enviado as tres vias do termo a anatel, ainda vou ter que enviar um projeto de instalaçao para que o processo estaja terminado ??

A socilitação de autocadastramento de estação ja pode ser enviada junto com o termo, ou só apos todo o processo ter terminado posso enviar a solicitação de autocadasmento ??

Meu termo de outorga chegou aqui ja assinei, reconheci firma e rubriquei todas as vias do termo e enviei rapidão por sedex achando que ja tinha terminado o meu processo que agora éra só enviar a solicitação de autocadastramento de estações e ja poderia cadastrar minha estações, agora fico sabendo que ainda precisa enviar mais um projeto de instação...Que demora.









> Da entrada até o boleto foram 4 meses, mas o processo ainda não está concluído. Depois de pagar e enviar o boleto de volta pra eles, você recebe 3 cópias do termo, que você deve assinar, reconhecer firma e enviar de volta pra eles. Depois que eles assinarem o termo e publicarem no DOU, você deve enviar o projeto de instalação. Estou nessa fase agora, enviei o projeto e estou aguardando a aprovação deles. 
> SICAP - CONTROLE DE RASTREAMENTO DE DOCUMENTOS E PROCESSOS - [SIS versão 2.2.1]
> Você acompanha todo o processo por esse sistema aí acima, usando o número de protocolo que você recebe quando dá entrada no processo.
> Espero ter esclarecido suas dúvidas.

----------


## 1929

Sim, são dois projetos. um é o projeto de outorga de scm aque voce vai parar em 3 parcelas de 3.000,00 a cada 6 meses.
Outro é o projeto de licenciamento da estaçao que custa certa de 1300 e poucos e que vai dar direito a voce implantar uma estrutura de transmissaõ. Esta saí rapidinho. Só daí voce vai poder trabalhar tranquilo . E periodicamente eles vaõ exigir relatórios e mais relatórios trimestrais. 
Assim que a depsesa mensal para um SCm gira em torno de 1800a 1900 mês, mais os impostos. Deve levar em conta que precisa de um engenheiro responsável que normalmente te cobra pela responsabilidade e mais o serviço burocrático de manutençao destes relatórios. Sem falar nas alterações periódicas que a Anatel lança como normas. Segundo que tenho me informado este custo fica em torno de 1800 a 2.000 reais/mês com consultoria.







> Bom pessoal meu processo Sim são dois pro o ato de autorização dizendo que a anatel Expediu autorização a minha empresa para explorar o Serviço de Comunicação Multimidia, como vcs podem aqui no Ato de Autorização
> 
> E foi publicado no DOU aqui , depois de tudo isso chegou o termo em tres vias para eu assinar e enviar novamente a anatel.
> 
> E então quer dizer que mesmo depois de a autorização ja ter saido publicado no DOU e após eu ter enviado as tres vias do termo a anatel, ainda vou ter que enviar um projeto de instalaçao para que o processo estaja terminado ??
> 
> A socilitação de autocadastramento de estação ja pode ser enviada junto com o termo, ou só apos todo o processo ter terminado posso enviar a solicitação de autocadasmento ??
> 
> Meu termo de outorga chegou aqui ja assinei, reconheci firma e rubriquei todas as vias do termo e enviei rapidão por sedex achando que ja tinha terminado o meu processo que agora éra só enviar a solicitação de autocadastramento de estações e ja poderia cadastrar minha estações, agora fico sabendo que ainda precisa enviar mais um projeto de instação...Que demora.

----------


## rafaelmju

A bom, eu pensei que teria que fazer outro projeto para que o processo de autorização saia em definitivo.

Então quer dizer que esse projeto a que vc se refere é o prejeto para licenciamento da estação , correto ?

Bom se for isso mesmo então minha licença já saiu realmente e agora só falta o projeto de licenciamento da estação.

Nesse caso do licenciamento da estação tenho algumas dúvidas.

Eu preciso de um projeto para cada estação que for cadastrar ??

No caso de precisar de um projeto de instalação para cada nova base(estação), no modelo de projeto que tem aqui no site tem o item um, no projeto "endereço das principais estações" nesse caso então só preciso preecher o endereço apenas da estação que vou cadastrar ? 
Fiquei na dúvida aqui porque diz endereço das principais estações, sendo que o projeto é para apenas uma estação.

Mas caso esse projeto seja único para todas as estações que ja tenho, caso eu queira registrar novas bases futuramente, tenho que fazer novos projeto de instalação atualizando o projeto antigo ou faço um novo projeto apenas para nova base em questão ??

Com funciona esse precesso de licenciamento das estações ?

Por exemplo, eu sei que é preciso enviar uma solicitação de autocadastramento para anatel, para cadastrar minha base, sei que é preciso do laudo e art de vistoria da estação, fiquei saber agora que também é preciso de um projeto de instação da base, até onde eu sei é só que envolve o cadastramento e licenciamento de uma estação, se tem mais alguma coisa não sei, se tiver alguém que saiba me avise por favor, porém mesmo sabendo do que é preciso, não sei por onde começar , não sei envio o projeto primeiro, se envio a solicitação de autocadastramento primeiro não sei primeiro tenho que cadastrar a base para depois tirar a art e loudo ou o contrario;

Por favor quem souber o processo do que tem que ser feito primeiro por favor me explique em detalhes.
Eu agradeço muito a quem puder me ajudar.

Grato Rafael

----------


## rafaelmju

E dai pessoal ninguém pra da uma força ai nessa questão ???

----------


## kleberbrasil

Vamos ler, vamos ler.... Aqui tá toda receita do bolo: Quebrando o mito de obter uma outorga SCM. - Blogs - Under-Linux.org

----------


## rafaelmju

Valeu pela resposta kleber, mas é que não tinha achado esses topicos ai, e olha que ja li esse post inteirinho heim, página por página, mas valeu ai pela ajuda.




> Vamos ler, vamos ler.... Aqui tá toda receita do bolo: Quebrando o mito de obter uma outorga SCM. - Blogs - Under-Linux.org

----------


## rafaelmju

Boa noite Kleber,

Me tira uma dúvida sobre esses diagramas.
Pra que eles servem ??
Eles tem que ser enviados junto com o projeto básico ??




> Segue os arquivos atualizados
> 
> Os diagramas são de autoria do CELUSAT

----------


## LuisFlavio

Bom Dia!
Uma pergunta (ANF) dizem que é o mesmo que a numeração "DDD", isso procede?
Pois vi que no projeto básico são 3 números nesse campo.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Bom Dia!
> Uma pergunta (ANF) dizem que é o mesmo que a numeração "DDD", isso procede?
> Pois vi que no projeto básico são 3 números nesse campo.


Isso mesmo: ANF = Área de Numeração Fechada. No STFC ela foi batizada de DDD.

----------


## rafaelmju

Welliton boa noite,

Antes de ter acesso ao sistema para o cadastramento das estações vc enviou o projeto de instalação do sistema, certo ??

Gostaria de perguntar se vc teve que enviar art junto com esse projeto de instalação do sistema, e como teve certeza de que seu projeto foi aceito ??




> Prezados,
> 
> finalmente cheguei à fase de autocadastramento das estação. Já estou com acesso ao sistema, porém surgiu uma dúvida: Devo cadastrar todos os PoPs ou somente os pontos onde houver interconexão da wireless com a rede pública?

----------


## rafaelmju

Como vc recebeu confirmação, foi por email , ou te mandaram um oficio ??




> Na verdade eu fiz meu cadastro e o da eng. responsável no site da Anatel e enviei pra eles um formulário deles solicitando acesso ao sistema de autocadastramento para os usuários que eu havia cadastrado. Hoje recebi a confirmação de que meu usuário já poderia cadastrar as estações, mas antes de fazer o cadastro, resolvi tirar essa dúvida. Obrigado pela informação.

----------


## silviomaraujo

Não entendo uma coisa, aqui na minha cidade tem alguns provedores que dizem que tem a licensa da anatel para SCM, e eles não têm numero 0800, alguns colocam o numero do celular com o prefixo 9090
Isso ta correto?! 
Outra duvida eu tenho q contratar tudo antes, por exemplo tenho que comprar um link dedicado, um registro diminio, 0800, torre, equipamentos tudo antes de dâ entrada na anatel



> Isso mesmo: ANF = Área de Numeração Fechada. No STFC ela foi batizada de DDD.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Resolução 272/2001:

_Art. 51. A prestadora deve manter um centro de atendimento telefônico para seus assinantes, com discagem direta gratuita durante vinte e quatro horas por dia, sete dias por semana._

Manual do SICI 2010.

_7.1. Com relação à prestação do Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia – SCM, informar o número do telefone (0800) do centro de atendimento telefônico para os assinantes, com discagem direta gratuita durante vinte e quatro horas por dia, sete dias por semana. Este número tem que estar
constituído por 10 (dez) ou 11 (onze) posições. O SICI não aceita qualquer outra informação.
_

9090 + xxxx-xxxx = 12 posições. Sendo assim, não pode, tem que ser 0800 MESMO!




> Não entendo uma coisa, aqui na minha cidade tem alguns provedores que dizem que tem a licensa da anatel para SCM, e eles não têm numero 0800, alguns colocam o numero do celular com o prefixo 9090
> Isso ta correto?! 
> Outra duvida eu tenho q contratar tudo antes, por exemplo tenho que comprar um link dedicado, um registro diminio, 0800, torre, equipamentos tudo antes de dâ entrada na anatel

----------


## mgpmaringa

Oa, Kleber, que bom q encontrei este post, fui denunciado por alguem , fui lacrado, estou pagando R$4,5 mil , para uma empresa tirar a licença SCM pra mim, ja paguei o boleto de R$ 9 mil e ja mandei os documentos de exigencia , estou aguardando a anatel mandar o ato pra mim assinar e ai entao licenciar a estaçao e ate q em fim trabalhar sem medo, porem esta empresa esta me pedindo 2mil pela mao de obra de licenciar a base fora a taxa de fiscalizaçao, sem falar q ja paguei mais R$ 800,00 para a mesma fazer minha defesa na anatel referente a fiscalizaçao que resultou no lacre de todos meus equipamentos e que de nada adiantou , vou ter q pagar a multa no valor de R$ 3.500,00 , ja nao tenho mais de onde tirar dinheiro, ja fiz financiamento e nao sei mais o q fazer, ficarei muito mas muito grato se puder me ajudar a dar continuidade nesse projeto, no caso licenciar a estaçao com o dinheiro q vou economizar consigo pagar a multa e fico mais aliviado, desde ja muito obrigado, se puder me adicionar ficarei muito grato mesmo, [email protected].

----------


## lfaria

> Oa, Kleber, que bom q encontrei este post, fui denunciado por alguem , fui lacrado, estou pagando R$4,5 mil , para uma empresa tirar a licença SCM pra mim, ja paguei o boleto de R$ 9 mil e ja mandei os documentos de exigencia , (...)


Desculpe não poder ajudá-lo muito, por não ser provedor, apenas mantenho um site com informações concentradas sobre SCM veja se tem alguma informação útil.

Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia - Coletânea - BDI BBS

Mas tem uma coisa que me chamou a atenção em seu texto. Você disse que já pagou o boleto de R$ 9.000,00? Se for o custo da licença junto a ANATEL esse custo pode ser parcelado em 3 parcelas semestrais.

Verifique isso.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> se puder me adicionar ficarei muito grato mesmo, [email protected].


 Tá ADD

----------


## 1929

> Desculpe não poder ajudá-lo muito, por não ser provedor, apenas mantenho um site com informações concentradas sobre SCM veja se tem alguma informação útil.
> 
> Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia - Coletânea - BDI BBS
> 
> Mas tem uma coisa que me chamou a atenção em seu texto. Você disse que já pagou o boleto de R$ 9.000,00? Se for o custo da licença junto a ANATEL esse custo pode ser parcelado em 3 parcelas semestrais.
> 
> Verifique isso.


E o boleto para pagar a primeira parcela só sai depois de aprovado o SCM.

----------


## mgpmaringa

oola, bom dia a todos , o boleto pode ser pago em 3 parcelas semestrais de 3 mil , porem eu ja não tinha recursos nem para primeira , sendo assim parcelei junto ao banco em 24 vezes e ja paguei os 9mil de uma só vez , e agora vou ter q licenciar a estaçao e a empresa que esta fazendo a parte burocratica pra mim pediu 2 mil pra licenciar, ai q esta o problema, e pra ajudar tenho q pagar uma multa de 3,500,00 que recorri e perdi, por isso peço encarecidamente a ajuda de vcs, desde ja muito obrigado.

----------


## pinhais

> E o boleto para pagar a primeira parcela só sai depois de aprovado o SCM.


O boleto que a Anatel manda, é um do requisitos, perguntando se você aceita ou não que seu processo vai para frente, isto acontece antes mesmo de sair a outorga, ou a licença scm, sem o pagamento a Anatel não dá prosseguimento ao processo e arquiva o mesmo.
Importante é observar que o colega ainda tem um longo caminho pela frente, seu projeto de instalação ainda vai ter que ser enviado e aprovado, dai sim depois de um vai vem, danando se não tiver erros. 
E mais o projeto tem que ser assinado por um engenheiro, ai que as coisas começam a ficar carissimas, e mais a empresa tem que indicar sem excessão um engenheiro para ser responsável pela empresa junto a Anatel, e nesse caso os engenheiros estão muito experto.
Tanto o projeto de instalação assim como a responsabilidade pela empresa, tem que ser engenheiro eletricista ou em telecomunicações.
Topos os engenheiros hoje fazem contratos bem feitos, e não dão seu nome assim de qualqer jeito, eu concordo, pois eu tambem não dou meu nome assim de qulquer jeito para alguêm.
Felicidades ao colega.

----------


## igorlima

Ao dar entrada no processo da licença SCM:

1. Quando a ANATEL vai lá na empresa fiscalizar algo? Em um determinado momento do processo ou apenas em caso de denuncia ou por uma fiscalização de rotina?

2. Quais são as soluções que vocês encontraram mais em conta e funcional com relação ao atendimento 24h de vocês? As pessoas podem trabalhar 8h? Ou a legislação exige algo mais específico? Afinal existe aquela opção de se trabalhar 6h direto com 15 min de intervalo... Isso ajudaria muito.

3. Alguém tem alguma informação sobre terceirização para negócios assim bem pequenos? A gente iria gastar com todo mundo algo em torno de R$4000,00 de repente seja melhor pagar 4500,00 e não se preocupar com funcionários... To começando a achar que isso é discussão para um novo tópico  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinhais

Ao dar entrada no processo da licença SCM:

1. Quando a ANATEL vai lá na empresa fiscalizar algo? Em um determinado momento do processo ou apenas em caso de denuncia ou por uma fiscalização de rotina?




> R: A Anatel pode fiscalizar a qualquer momento, não existe uma regra.


 
2. Quais são as soluções que vocês encontraram mais em conta e funcional com relação ao atendimento 24h de vocês? As pessoas podem trabalhar 8h? Ou a legislação exige algo mais específico? Afinal existe aquela opção de se trabalhar 6h direto com 15 min de intervalo... Isso ajudaria muito.



> R: Caso seja do seu iteresse a Pinhais Telecom a Partir de Dezembro está disponibilizando o seu 0800 para empresa que não tem condições de manter uma central 24h, com custos bem acessiveis.


3. Alguém tem alguma informação sobre terceirização para negócios assim bem pequenos? A gente iria gastar com todo mundo algo em torno de R$4000,00 de repente seja melhor pagar 4500,00 e não se preocupar com funcionários... To começando a achar que isso é discussão para um novo tópico:




> R: resposta idem acima.

----------


## wala

E vantagem abrir uma empresa simples sem socios ou não caso abra a simples e feche a mesma e abra outr empresa do tipo ltda poderia ser tranferido a homologação para outra ou perderira a homologação

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

Boa noite,
Amigo, vc é engenheiro de telecomunicações?

----------


## kleberbrasil

Senhores, dão uma olhadinha no tópico:

https://under-linux.org/f132/eleicoe...85/#post500816

----------


## araxa

Boa Noite Kleber:

estou tentando montar o projeto para dar entrada na anatel mais tenho algumas duvidas
se meu CNPJ ja atente tais exigencias ja estou com 20 assinntes tenho 2 RB433ah
e preciso resolver o mais rapido tenho medo de denuncia se puder medar algumas dicas
eu pago voce meu e-mail [email protected] Marcio

----------


## araxa

Boa tarde Kleber,
com o seu projeto ja estou quase nos finalmente ,ja arrumei o crea o engenheiro ja assinou
e disse tambem que este projeto esta perfeito vai ate 
tirar como base daqui para frente,
esta semana um concorrente homologado saiu tirando foto das antenas da cidade para formular denuncia
eu liguei para ele e tivemos uma discução grave que ate arrependi depois só que ninguem pode usar
imagem de residencia ou pessoas para aproveitamento proprio, outra coisa que ele no inicio tambem trabalhou sem liença,entendo que o sol nasceu para todos no inicio tudo é muito dificel,mais com ajuda de pessoas como voces do site vamos vencendo a batalha, me atire a primeira pedra quem não tem teto de vidro :: Marcio Araxá MG

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Boa tarde Kleber,
> com o seu projeto ja estou quase nos finalmente ,ja arrumei o crea o engenheiro ja assinou
> e disse tambem que este projeto esta perfeito vai ate 
> tirar como base daqui para frente,
> esta semana um concorrente homologado saiu tirando foto das antenas da cidade para formular denuncia
> eu liguei para ele e tivemos uma discução grave que ate arrependi depois só que ninguem pode usar
> imagem de residencia ou pessoas para aproveitamento proprio, outra coisa que ele no inicio tambem trabalhou sem liença,entendo que o sol nasceu para todos no inicio tudo é muito dificel,mais com ajuda de pessoas como voces do site vamos vencendo a batalha, me atire a primeira pedra quem não tem teto de vidro :: Marcio Araxá MG


Deu entrada no projeto?

----------


## Godfather

Olá kleberbrasil!!!! Olha, me tira uma dúvida por favor. Eu abri minha empresa já, estou procurando um engenheiro para assinar o projeto que eu mesmo fiz. Você poderia me indicar algum? E outra dúvida que tenho. Eu terei que pagar a um engenheiro todo mês pra ele ficar responsável pela minha torre é????? E como é que é esses relatórios que a ANATEL pede de tempos em tempos???? Agradeço desde já. Vlw!!!!

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Olá kleberbrasil!!!! Olha, me tira uma dúvida por favor. Eu abri minha empresa já, estou procurando um engenheiro para assinar o projeto que eu mesmo fiz. Você poderia me indicar algum? E outra dúvida que tenho. Eu terei que pagar a um engenheiro todo mês pra ele ficar responsável pela minha torre é????? E como é que é esses relatórios que a ANATEL pede de tempos em tempos???? Agradeço desde já. Vlw!!!!



A turma sempre confundi a responsabilidade técnica (RT) junto ao CREA.. Vc precisará de um engenheiro para assinar todos os projetos da sua empresa que forem para a ANATEL, isso vc pode pagar a vulso. Agora para ser RT da empresa, vc não precisa necessariamente de um engenheiro, pode ser um técnico em telecomunicações, rede industrial, etc..

----------


## cafeg

Amigo estou fazendo meu projeto também aqui, você pode me ajudar, principalmente na parte dos anexos.

Um exemplo:
Minha internet vai ser entregue via radio chegando na minha torre principal. Nos exemplos eu vi falando de Vsat, frame-relay, no meu caso seria apenas um Ip connect (internet mesmo). 

Como eu poderia fazer isso?

Desde já agradeço a todos

PS: A União faz a força




> Olá kleberbrasil!!!! Olha, me tira uma dúvida por favor. Eu abri minha empresa já, estou procurando um engenheiro para assinar o projeto que eu mesmo fiz. Você poderia me indicar algum? E outra dúvida que tenho. Eu terei que pagar a um engenheiro todo mês pra ele ficar responsável pela minha torre é????? E como é que é esses relatórios que a ANATEL pede de tempos em tempos???? Agradeço desde já. Vlw!!!!

----------


## rafaelmju

Deixando um pouco mais claro pra vc.

Estou procurando um engenheiro para assinar o projeto que eu mesmo fiz, você poderia me indicar algum? 
R. Se for pra assinar o projeto posso te indicar um dependendo do estado que vc mora ?

Eu terei que pagar a um engenheiro todo mês pra ele ficar responsável pela minha torre é????? 
R. Não, mensalmente vc terá que pagar um eng para ficar RT (Responsavel Técnico) pela sua empresa e não pela sua torre. 
Porém vai precisar de um eng; geralmente são os eng civil quem faz esse trabalho, para fazer um projeto de estrutura da sua torre e tirar uma art desse projeto, pois o crea e a prefeitura geralmente fiscaliza essa parte, que é uma parte digamos como se fosse uma obra, uma estrutura metalica, e corre risco de cair na cabeça de alguém rsrs mas, não confunda com projeto e art enviados para anatel, que são totalmente diferentes;

Sobre os relatórios são chamados de SICI (Sistema de Coleta de Informação), procura aqui mesmo no site que tem modelo disponivel pra dow do nosso amigo Kleber.




> Olá kleberbrasil!!!! Olha, me tira uma dúvida por favor. Eu abri minha empresa já, estou procurando um engenheiro para assinar o projeto que eu mesmo fiz. Você poderia me indicar algum? E outra dúvida que tenho. Eu terei que pagar a um engenheiro todo mês pra ele ficar responsável pela minha torre é????? E como é que é esses relatórios que a ANATEL pede de tempos em tempos???? Agradeço desde já. Vlw!!!!

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

> A turma sempre confundi a responsabilidade técnica (RT) junto ao CREA.. Vc precisará de um engenheiro para assinar todos os projetos da sua empresa que forem para a ANATEL, isso vc pode pagar a vulso. Agora para ser RT da empresa, vc não precisa necessariamente de um engenheiro, pode ser um técnico em telecomunicações, rede industrial, etc..


Se você tem dúvidas sobre como legalizar sua empresa junto ao CREA (se precisa ou não de engenheiro registrado na sua empresa) para poder obter a Autorização de SCM junto ao ANATEL, espero que isto ajude.

No próprio site da ANATEL, sobre SCM, em dúvidas freqüentes, no item 10:
(...)10- Que profissional poderá se responsabilizar tecnicamente, junto ao CREA, pelas atividades de telecomunicações desenvolvidas pela empresa?
Resposta: Para que a empresa possa se registrar junto ao CREA, esta deverá possuir um profissional habilitado que responda tecnicamente pelas atividades de telecomunicações desenvolvidas pela empresa. Cabe ao CREA definir qual habilitação será necessária (profissional de nível médio ou nível superior), em conformidade com o objeto social da empresa (...).

Então, a ANATEL não exige que a sua empresa tenha um engenheiro no corpo técnico, o que vai depender do que vc escrever no Contrato Social.

Se em algum item tiver o termo projetos, engenharia ou afins, o CREA do seu estado vai exigir um engenheiro no corpo técnico para registrar a sua empresa.

E outra, mesmo que a sua empresa precise de algum serviço de engenharia, pode-se contratar um engenheiro, sem vínculo com a empresa, como prestador de serviço.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Isso, para ser RT da empresa, não precisa ser engenheiro, mas para os projetos de engenharia somente o engenheiro pode assinar, veja o que o formulário de autocadastramento de estação da ANATEL diz em seu corpo:

_Na indicação deverá constar, obrigatoriamente, no mínimo um Engenheiro Eletricista, Eletrônico ou de Comunicação, responsável técnico pelo cadastramento, conforme art.9º da Resolução nº 218 de 29/06/73 do CONFEA;_

Quem manda projeto assinado por técnico, volta.

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

Correto Kleber e bem lembrado sobre o autocadastramento.

A questão do técnico é apenas para o registro da empresa junto ao CREA, para a composição do seu corpo técnico de trabalho e para desenvolver atividades a ele designadas de acordo com a sua atribuição.

Agora sobre a questão de autocadastramento na ANATEL, somente um engenheiro com atribuições de telecom pode fazer. No cadastro junto a ANATEL, você pode informar outras pessoas para fazer consultas ao site, mas o serivó de autocadastramento é obrigatório um engenheiro.

Mas nem assim, para fazer o serviço de autocadastramento, você precisa ter um engenheiro registrado na sua empresa. Eu mesmo sou engenheiro eletricista e presto serviço de autocadastramento a várias empresas, sem vínculo empregatício. Quando precisam cadastrar ou alterar as características uma estação eu faço o serviço e cobro por ele. Não tendo serviço não tem que se pagar nada. 

Existem muitos colegas engenheiros que cobram mensalidades para se fazer tal serviço. Não é errado. Para uma empresa que tem grande volume de cadastros é uma ótima opção. Mas para uma pequena empresa de SCM, acho inviável, pois pode ser um custo oneroso desnecessário.

Abs

----------


## cafeg

Pessoal essas declarações eu preciso encaminhar todas no projeto básico?

No meu caso vou receber o link via rádio, mas será interessante informar via satélite, para possível local sem nenhum meio de transmissão comum?

Outra duvida boba mas relevante, esse CONTRATO SOCIAL é o da minha empresa mesmo, que o contador elaborou certo?

Desde já agradeço

Carlos

----------


## cafeg

Amigo pelo que eu vi clicando nesse tópico estão aguardando o pagamento do boleto, seria no caso o 1º. se for outros você esta proximo de conseguir sua liçença, parabéns.




> Da entrada até o boleto foram 4 meses, mas o processo ainda não está concluído. Depois de pagar e enviar o boleto de volta pra eles, você recebe 3 cópias do termo, que você deve assinar, reconhecer firma e enviar de volta pra eles. Depois que eles assinarem o termo e publicarem no DOU, você deve enviar o projeto de instalação. Estou nessa fase agora, enviei o projeto e estou aguardando a aprovação deles. 
> SICAP - CONTROLE DE RASTREAMENTO DE DOCUMENTOS E PROCESSOS - [SIS versão 2.2.1]
> Você acompanha todo o processo por esse sistema aí acima, usando o número de protocolo que você recebe quando dá entrada no processo.
> Espero ter esclarecido suas dúvidas.

----------


## 1929

Kleber, neste último anexo postado, onde constam diversas declarações , me chamou a atenção a segunda declaração onde a empresa declara não ser ligada direta ou indiretamente a qualquer outra outorgada que trabalhe com STFC.

As implicações disso são muito amplas, e apesar de sair do escopo do tópico é pertinente, pois mostra que STFC e SCM não podem conviver na mesma empresa ou grupo empresarial coligado?

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Kleber, neste último anexo postado, onde constam diversas declarações , me chamou a atenção a segunda declaração onde a empresa declara não ser ligada direta ou indiretamente a qualquer outra outorgada que trabalhe com STFC.
> 
> As implicações disso são muito amplas, e apesar de sair do escopo do tópico é pertinente, pois mostra que STFC e SCM não podem conviver na mesma empresa ou grupo empresarial coligado?


Oi Carlos,

Eu penso que essa confusão especificamente existe, porque na LGT diz:

_Art. 86. A concessão somente poderá ser outorgada a empresa constituída segundo as leis brasileiras, com sede e administração no País, criada para explorar exclusivamente os serviços de telecomunicações objeto da concessão._

Mas esse artigo só se aplica para concessões, SCM é autorização e existe STFC por autorização também, que é o caso da Global Crossing e GVT. Então vamos ao primeiro exemplo:

GLOBAL CROSSING COMUNICACOES DO BRASIL LTDA Autorizada SCM TERMO PVST/SPV Nº 059/2003 ANATEL e autorizada STFC Contrato/Termos: 231/2002 (LOCAL) 10/12/2002 DOU12/12/2002, 376/2006 (LDN) E 377/2006 (LDI) 29/3/2006 DOU 12/4/2006.


Outro fator para essa confusão também, seja pelo fato de ser expressamente proibido - até no regulamento do SCM - trafegar STFC dentro da rede do SCM.

Mas muito boa sua pergunta, isso é meu entendimento e irei reportar essa dúvida para a ANATEL.


Fonte SCM: STEL - SISTEMA DE SERVI

Fonte STFC: http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/veri...ath=249202.pdf

----------


## 1929

A Abramulti em abril passado entrou com uma liminar contra a Anatel sobre este assunto.
Está lá no site deles.
Mas nunca mais o assunto veio a tona. 
Parece que a palavra "convergência" começa a se sobrepor a qualquer dispositivo legal.

E daí se for verdade mesmo, eles acham um jeito de mudar as disposições. Quem sai beneficiado em tudo isso sempre são as grandes empresas.

----------


## LuisFlavio

Kleber fica aí uma duvida. Quando novo tive um processo criminal, nada de mais. É necessario a certidão negativa crimina? Dessa certidão eu consigo negativa para fins de trabalho, serve?
Obrigado
Luis

----------


## raus

Pode-se assinar estas declaraçoes para anatel via procuraçao?

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

> Pode-se assinar estas declaraçoes para anatel via procuraçao?


 _Sim, pode. A procuração tem de ter poderes específicos para representá-lo junto a ANATEL e seja reconhecida firma em cartório._

----------


## nervin

bom galera sou novo aqui estou com um provedor e estou querendo fazer a licença mas não sei por onde começar

podem me ajudar 


msn: [email protected]


agradeço desde já

----------


## ricromero

Já leu esse tópico de "cabo a rabo" ?

Se sim, leia esse também.

https://under-linux.org/f277/projeto...anatel-121373/






> bom galera sou novo aqui estou com um provedor e estou querendo fazer a licença mas não sei por onde começar
> 
> podem me ajudar 
> 
> 
> msn: [email protected]
> 
> 
> agradeço desde já

----------


## nervin

MarceloGOIAS te add msn

pra pedir umas dicas e assunto sobre a licença


galera quem puder me dar uma mão também

eu num sei por onde começar

quer dizer sei mas com muuuuuuuuuuitas duvidas

[email protected] 


vo aceita 


agradeço desde já

----------


## tilinga

Ola chegou em minha casa um oficio com o termo de autorização e o oficio com ato de autorização publicado em Diário oficial, isso quer dizer que já posso instalar meus equipamentos ou tenho que esperar mais alguma coisa?

----------


## portalink

Bom, agora só falta vc fazer o projeto, dizendo quantos clientes vai ter e quantos megas de link, pra poder cadastrar a sua estação, depois da estação cadastrada ai vc pode começar a vender os acessos.




> Ola chegou em minha casa um oficio com o termo de autorização e o oficio com ato de autorização publicado em Diário oficial, isso quer dizer que já posso instalar meus equipamentos ou tenho que esperar mais alguma coisa?

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

> Ola chegou em minha casa um oficio com o termo de autorização e o oficio com ato de autorização publicado em Diário oficial, isso quer dizer que já posso instalar meus equipamentos ou tenho que esperar mais alguma coisa?


Consulte o seu engenheiro que está te dando assessoria, para saber como dar o andamento no seu processo.

----------


## araxa

Boa Tarde amigos graças a estas dicas concegui minha homologação mais estou tendo dificuldade de inserir frequencia TX RX no licenciamento de Estação, ja esta cadastrada tenho numero de estação fistel entidade mais no radio enlace 046 nao sei que frequencia usar faço ponto a ponto em 5.8 mais o sistena não reconhece por favor se alguem souber me responda sei que terei que pagar consultoria mais ainda não estou tendo receita para isso 


Muito obrigado Marcio luiz Mateus Araxá MG

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

> Boa Tarde amigos graças a estas dicas concegui minha homologação mais estou tendo dificuldade de inserir frequencia TX RX no licenciamento de Estação, ja esta cadastrada tenho numero de estação fistel entidade mais no radio enlace 046 nao sei que frequencia usar faço ponto a ponto em 5.8 mais o sistena não reconhece por favor se alguem souber me responda sei que terei que pagar consultoria mais ainda não estou tendo receita para isso 
> 
> 
> Muito obrigado Marcio luiz Mateus Araxá MG


Caro Colega, 

Se vc esta licenciando estações no Serviço 046 - Radioenlaces Associados ao SCM, *não* podem ser na faixa de 5.8, enquadrados na faixa de radiação restrita (licenciado como estações Sem Uso de Radiofrequências).

Esta Serviço é Autorizado as detentoras de Autorização de SCM para utilizar equipamentos e frequências licenciadas para este serviço.

Sugiro verificar com o engenheiro que fez o seu projeto qual é a faixa de operação do equipamento.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Basta escolher a opção sem uso de radiofrequência lá no STEL.

----------


## POWERNETJP

ouvi dizer amigo que a empresa nao pode se Me mais isso , é verdade e o engenheiro que arrumei é eletrista ,e nao eletricista-eletronico, a alguma difernça eles podem imbassar por conta disso? obrigado

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

> ouvi dizer amigo que a empresa nao pode se Me mais isso , é verdade e o engenheiro que arrumei é eletrista ,e nao eletricista-eletronico, a alguma difernça eles podem imbassar por conta disso? obrigado


sim a empresa pode ser ME, desde que os CNAE para o CNPJ sejam os aceitos pela ANATEL. Ja fiz projetos para várias ME, FI (firma individual) e estando de acordo com a legislação, não vai ter problema.

Quanto ao engenheiro, não importa a denominação do seu título e sim as atribuições que o mesmo possui. Eu sou engenheiro eletricista com atribuição para elétrica e telecomunicações (atribuição 8ª e 9ª da Resolução 218/73 do CONFEA). Tendo atribuição 9ª, não importa a titularidade do profissional pode assinar o projeto.

Abs

----------


## POWERNETJP

vlw mesmo pela orientaçao ,só quem ja passou por este monopolio pode responder com claridade...

----------


## diegonsf

para internet a cabo esse projeto serveria? pois estou usando agora adsl pois via radio esta me dando dor de cabeça. e adsl esta uma mao na roda.. gostaria de sabe isso.

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

> para internet a cabo esse projeto serveria? pois estou usando agora adsl pois via radio esta me dando dor de cabeça. e adsl esta uma mao na roda.. gostaria de sabe isso.


boa tarde
Sobre o projeto não estou certo que serve, mas acredito que serve sim, queria saber como vc montou sua extrutura, vc alugou os postes da compania telefonica ou eletrica, que tipo de cabo usa, DSlan, etc... E quantos mts da central vc consegue atender os clientes, e quanto de banda no maximo consegue entrega para seus clientes.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Vc terá que adequa-lo, o que sugiro é dar entrada com esse normal e quando for declarar a ANATEL o meio que vc disponibiliza coloca o cabo. O que será FTTH, HPNA, UTP?

----------


## CBNETINTERNET

Tive me informando com a acessoria que me auxiliou na obtenção de minha licença, segundo eles quem tem SCM pode prestar tambem o serviço a cabo. Mas o melhor é entrar em contato com a propria ANATEL.

----------


## ijr

Na hora de cadastrar a estação:

A torre esta em um ponto "X" tem aproximadamente 100m de cabo e o servidor/autenticador na outra ponta "Y".

Qual das duas pontas deve ser medida a LATITUDE e LONGITUDE?

O que é ANF, onde encontrar esse número?

----------


## rafaelsou

Amigo as coordenadas geograficas Latitude/Longitude/Altitude devem ser aferidas com gps de preferencia e do local onde esta instalado o link de internet ou seja, torre, servidores e etc não tem nada haver, pra anatel a estaçao e o licenciamento da mesma devem ser feitos exatamente no endereço onde esta instalado o link de internet, ok

----------


## hebertkronos

Senhores, boa tarde!

Sou Engenheiro da Computação com registro no CREA e possuo disponibilidade para assumir Responsabilidade Técnica de provedores que estão tirando ou pretendem tirar sua licensa SCM.
Tenho a completa certeza de que um salário que equivalha a 6 x salários mínimos é um absurdo geralmente para um provedor, por isso, coloco-me a disposição para contato e negociação em um valor acessível e logicamente dentro dos padrões da nossa vida real.
Quaisquer dúvidas ou necessídades, por favor, entrem em contato!

Att.

Hebert

----------


## Barra

> Senhores, boa tarde!
> 
> Sou Engenheiro da Computação com registro no CREA e possuo disponibilidade para assumir Responsabilidade Técnica de provedores que estão tirando ou pretendem tirar sua licensa SCM.
> Tenho a completa certeza de que um salário que equivalha a 6 x salários mínimos é um absurdo geralmente para um provedor, por isso, coloco-me a disposição para contato e negociação em um valor acessível e logicamente dentro dos padrões da nossa vida real.
> Quaisquer dúvidas ou necessídades, por favor, entrem em contato!
> 
> Att.
> 
> Hebert



hebert mande msn , skype ou algo onde possamos nos comunicar

----------


## hebertkronos

Bom dia Barra!!

Segue: 
e-mail: [email protected]
msn: [email protected]

Abraços!

----------


## agnaldos

Kleber no cartão e CNPJ a atividade  SERVIÇOS DE COMUNICAÇÃO MULTIMÍDIA - SCM - CNAE 6110-8/03 está com secundaria tem alguma problema? ou tenho que mudar ea para primaria?

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

> Kleber no cartão e CNPJ a atividade  SERVIÇOS DE COMUNICAÇÃO MULTIMÍDIA - SCM - CNAE 6110-8/03 está com secundaria tem alguma problema? ou tenho que mudar ea para primaria?



O ideal é estar como atividade principal. 

Motivo: A atividade tem de aparecer descrita no CNPJ, Inscrição Estadual e Alvará da Prefeitura. EM muitos estados a Inscrição Estadual, só aparece a atividade principal.

Abs

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> Kleber no cartão e CNPJ a atividade  SERVIÇOS DE COMUNICAÇÃO MULTIMÍDIA - SCM - CNAE 6110-8/03 está com secundaria tem alguma problema? ou tenho que mudar ea para primaria?


Só completando a resposta do Alvaro, voce pode fazer uma pesquisa online na Receita Federal e Junta Comercial e ver como está figurando o cadastro das empresas de seu estado ou cidade, principalmente as empresas do mesmo ramo de atividade.

----------


## kleberbrasil

> Kleber no cartão e CNPJ a atividade  SERVIÇOS DE COMUNICAÇÃO MULTIMÍDIA - SCM - CNAE 6110-8/03 está com secundaria tem alguma problema? ou tenho que mudar ea para primaria?



Segue resposta em anexo!

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

> Segue resposta em anexo!


Como vai Kleber!

Agora estão exigindo que quando não for a atividade principal, deverá contar as atividades secundárias no Cartão da Inscrição estadual e no Alvará da Prefeitura. 

O problema é a Inscrição estadual, que geralmente só aparece a atividade principal.

Antes passava, agora não passa mais.

Abs

----------


## kleberbrasil

Eu acredito, a Agência não se decide e eu sempre peço para a turma já colocar na atividade principal....




> Como vai Kleber!
> 
> Agora estão exigindo que quando não for a atividade principal, deverá contar as as atividades secundárias no Cartão da Inscrição estadual e no Alvará da Prefeitura. 
> 
> O problema é a Inscrição estadual, que geralmente só aparece a atividade principal.
> 
> Antes passa, agora não passa mais.
> 
> Abs

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

Eu tb, já evita um monte de aborrecimentos.

----------


## ijr

Segue exigências de Pedido de Outorga com base no projeto postado pelo Kleber:

* Especificar os padrões de interfaces utilizadas nas conexões com os
clientes;

* Descrever as facilidades pretendidas de gerenciamento do sistema, do
serviço e dos assinantes, incluindo a detecção, o isolamento e a
correção de falhas, desempenho, retardo do ambiente, congestionamento e
nível de tráefego, segurança.

* Descrever os tipos de modulação )Ex: FSK, PSK, DPSK), compressão
(MPEG, MPED2, H323) e codificação (HDB3, MANCHESTER, NRZ) utilizados
pelo sistema

----------


## 1929

> Segue exigências de Pedido de Outorga com base no projeto postado pelo Kleber:
> 
> * Especificar os padrões de interfaces utilizadas nas conexões com os
> clientes;
> 
> * Descrever as facilidades pretendidas de gerenciamento do sistema, do
> serviço e dos assinantes, incluindo a detecção, o isolamento e a
> correção de falhas, desempenho, retardo do ambiente, congestionamento e
> nível de tráefego, segurança.
> ...



Isso é novo?

Nunca tinha sido exigido.

E num ambiente que está constantemente mudando, as tecnologias não duram mais que dois anos e tem coisa nova. O que exigiria um novo projeto a ser apresentado a cada alteração?

----------


## kleberbrasil

Vc não tá confundindo com o projeto de instalação? Tem como vc scanear e postar as exigências aqui?

----------


## Brunovs

não li todas 62 paginas teste tópico, encontrei esta cartilha como manual de requerimento de SCM, é do ano passado mas contém muitas informações importantes. http://ebookbrowse.com/cartilha-prov...pdf-d165922541

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

> não li todas 62 paginas teste tópico, encontrei esta cartilha como manual de requerimento de SCM, é do ano passado mas contém muitas informações importantes. http://ebookbrowse.com/cartilha-prov...pdf-d165922541


Este manual esta disponível no site da Telebrás.

----------


## entraqui

Kleber, se puder me ajudar desde ja agradeço. Fiz todo o meu projeto para obtenção da licença através das de suas informações. Estou na fase de Cadastro das estações, tenho um amigo engenheiro eletricista que somente assinas os projetos. Estou na fase da cadastro da estação. Ja fiz o cadastro através do Stel e fiz a transferencia do movimento G para A. Estou agora organizando o laudo de vistoria, a declaração de que foi tudo executado conforme normas etc.. e a ART. Minhas duvidas são as seguintes:1- eu preciso ja ter o contrato de compartilhamento da infra-estrutura pra enviar pra Anatel ?2-No laudo de vistoria no item quantidade de acessos fisicos "em serviço", eu preciso especificar o numero, ja que nao possuo nenhum cliente. 3-nas especificações de antena e dados do equipamento se eu colocar somente o codigo da certificação do equipamento será q ja serve... o problema é q não estou localizando algumas especificações do equipamento q estou utilizando. Grato!

----------


## filzek

Fala Mestre Kleber / Carlos

Deixa eu perguntar uma coisa básica, conversando com um dos engenheiros da Anatel ele me disse uma coisa bem simples, que muitos dos provedores estavam pagando absurdo para engenheiros assinarem como agente de suas empresas e que esse mercado estava aquecido porém estava totalmente fora do padrão correto.

Ele disse que não precisa registrar o Engenheiro, e tão pouco o mesmo estar trabalhando na empresa, o que precisa é apenas de um contrato de prestação de serviço de profissional liberal entre o engenheiro elétrico / técnico em eletronica - telecomunicação para que fiquem dentro da Lei.

Desta forma, paga-se 1/2 salário e não 1 ou 2 salários por mês ao dito cujo para assinar o contrato e valida-lo no crea.

E agora loro josé???

----------


## 1929

É isso que temos observado na prática.
O Engenheiro só para obter a outorga de SCM e licenciamento.
De resto, técnico com CREA já é aceito.
Tem uma briga de alguns CREAs com relação ao técnico.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Para ter a outorga é pré-requisito ter registro ao CREA, para registrar ao CREA é pré-requisito a empresa ter contrato com um responsável técnico, que pode ser um técnico em telecomunicações. A empresa de telecom só precisa de um engenheiro para assinar projetos (básico, instalação, radiométrico, vistoria e licenciamento), ai paga-se a vulso, por "empreita" quando precisar.

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

> Fala Mestre Kleber / Carlos
> 
> Deixa eu perguntar uma coisa básica, conversando com um dos engenheiros da Anatel ele me disse uma coisa bem simples, que muitos dos provedores estavam pagando absurdo para engenheiros assinarem como agente de suas empresas e que esse mercado estava aquecido porém estava totalmente fora do padrão correto.
> 
> Ele disse que não precisa registrar o Engenheiro, e tão pouco o mesmo estar trabalhando na empresa, o que precisa é apenas de um contrato de prestação de serviço de profissional liberal entre o engenheiro elétrico / técnico em eletronica - telecomunicação para que fiquem dentro da Lei.
> 
> Desta forma, paga-se 1/2 salário e não 1 ou 2 salários por mês ao dito cujo para assinar o contrato e valida-lo no crea.
> 
> E agora loro josé???


Para a ANATEL ela não quer saber se tem um técnico, tecnólogo ou engenheiro como responsavel técnico e/ou se o profissional é contratado ou empregado da empresa. Para ela o que interessa é se a empresa tem registro no CREA da jurisdição da sede.

Esse assunto já foi discutido em vários tópicos, sugiro fazer uma pesquisa.

----------


## gabrielgiro

so uma duvida amigo esse projeto que posto precisa ser assinado, a assinatura se tiver pode ser do meu engenheiro que ja responde pela area tecnica da empresa ou tem que ser outro?, li alguma coisa sobre ART, seria so se for pago alguma coisa para o engenheiro? obg

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Gabriel,

Caso o seu engenheiro esteja habilitado para assinar sistemas de telecomunicações ele poderá assinar, sem problemas.

----------


## gabrielgiro

Bom dia a todos preciso de uma ajudar meia ligeira o projeto ta pronto, coloquei altitude e latitude, porem nao sei o que significa a Abriviação de (ANF), nao sei aonde conseguir esse dado para colocar certo. ogb a todos pela atenção

----------


## kleberbrasil

ANF = DDD, DDD de SP = 011, etc.

----------


## gabrielgiro

Muito Obrigado ja montei o projeto e vo protocolar na anatell amanha cedo

----------


## vpnvyrtual

> 1 - negativa de divida!
> 1 - negativa de que vc nao tem nenhuma passagem criminal



Nenhuma passagem criminal? Não me lembro de pedirem isso aqui não. 

Mais alguem ai foi pedido a certidão de antecedentes criminais? 
Na impede uma pessoa que cometeu algum delito e ter pago a sua divida junto a justiça ter uma empresa e uma licença SCM.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

> Nenhuma passagem criminal? Não me lembro de pedirem isso aqui não. 
> 
> Mais alguem ai foi pedido a certidão de antecedentes criminais? 
> Na impede uma pessoa que cometeu algum delito e ter pago a sua divida junto a justiça ter uma empresa e uma licença SCM.


Não, não pedem. Essa foi apenas uma brincadeira.

----------


## gabrielgiro

Boa Tarde, Kleberbrasil tem como voce adicionar meu msn, e me da uma atenção la? mandei o projeto deu exigencia [email protected] desde ja agradeço depois posto as experiencias aqui prometo

----------


## gabrielgiro

Bem Vamos, Boa tarde a todos, Deu uma exigência, tem alguem que possa me ajudar? desde ja agradeço meu msn ta em cima e o oficio ta anexoOficio xxxxxx.docOficio xxxxxx.docOficio xxxxxx.docOficio xxxxxx.doc

----------


## allac

Gostaria de perguntar 

Onde fisicamente é dado entrada no processo?

Em Brasilia ou em qualquer agencia nos estados?



Allan Caldas

----------


## William Soares Alves

Olá Kleberbrasil.

Meu superior me passou a responsabilidade de fazer o projeto para a licença SCM; O problema e que não tenho certeza se devo incluir todas as estações; temos uma estação que recebe a banda e dai distribui para as outra estações da cidade e para outros municípios tambem. Nas exigências que compõem o projeto, diz para fazer com base nas principais estações e　eu entendi que principais são aquelas que recebem a banda para fazer a distribuição entre as outras da localidade. Estou certo?

----------


## William Soares Alves

Olá Kleberbrasil.

Meu superior me passou a responsabilidade de fazer o projeto para a licença SCM; O problema e que não tenho certeza se devo incluir todas as estações; temos uma estação que recebe a banda e dai distribui para as outra estações da cidade e para outros municípios tambem. Nas exigências que compõem o projeto, diz para fazer com base nas principais estações e　eu entendi que principais são aquelas que recebem a banda para fazer a distribuição entre as outras da localidade. Estou certo?

----------


## wagnerspwifi

CAROS AMIGOS, VENHO POR MEIO DESTA SOLICITAR AXILIO, CONTRATO ( SVA )

presado senhores, iniciei no ramo a pouco tempo, estou localizado em são miguel paulista - sp
estou a procura de empresa em fase de crescimento, para feichar contrato SVA, 

Meu intuito é fazer um contrato ou parceria, pagar um valor unico, e ter pelo menos de 12 a 24 meses, de respaudo,
hoje em dia para uma empresa crescer no mercado, é muito dificil, principamente provedores que já tiraram seu SCM,
e pouca atenção dão a estas empresas que estão chegando no mercado,

Infelismente, estas empresa, começaram da mesma forma, mas depois que ganham dinheira esqueçe todo o restante
e todos á sua volta, o quam foi dificil cada um começa, imaginemos, 

O axilio de uma empresa no começo, como é importante, e fundamental .,

Infelismente hoje vivemos em uma sociedade mesquina e gananciosa, onde cada um só vé o lucro facil, dando pouca importancia
a pequenas empresa, uma vergonha para sociedade.,

Sabemos muito bem, que existe uma buroclacia muito grande, para a tirada do SCM, e o gasto é grande, isso é aceitavél, o que que não é aceito é uma empresa crescer e ganhar mercado, e denunciar companheiro, com o mesmo ideal.,

Ou seja trazer o pão de cada dia para casa, onde filhos choram por, uma vida melhor, vida esta sofrida e muito dolorida.,

Mas o grande intuito deste POST é agregar outras empresa que estão com o mesmo ideal, ou até mesmo aquelas que já posue o SCM para feichar parceria, trazer valores, e ganhar mercado, crescendo e concorrendo com empresas como OI, TIM, VIVO, CLARO, NET,EMBRATEL entre outras, concorrer de peito a peito, tanto no preço quanto na qualidade, formando assim uma grande empresa conceituada no mercado brasileiro.,

Então amigos hoje tanto eu quanto outras empresa, procuramos empresa ou parceria que tenham SCM ou que querem tirar SCM, para trabalhar legalmente, de uma forma clara e passiva, trazendo assim um crescimento no mercado de telecomunicação de nosso pais, por exemplo:
hoje uma autorga custa em média uns R$ 12,000,00 nos ou seja ( 3, 4, 5, 6... empresas) poderiamos, nos unir e formar uma equipe tira uma autorga propria e unica e despois registra estação por estação, seria um custo viavél, para cada empresa, ou si cada empresa AUTORGADA que temos aqui, nos axiliar, com serteza, seria muito bom.,

Logo a ANATEL publicará no DIARIO OFICIAL DA UNIÃO AS NOVAS AUTORGAS de R$ 400,00, municipal, R$ 1,200,00 estadua e continuará de R$ 9,000,00 federal,

Poderiamos pagar este valor a ANATEL, mas é muita BUROCRACIA, por isso entendemos que feichando uma parceria e pagando uma valor justo de R$ 1,200,00 ou 2,000,00 para a empresa apenas registra, UMA TORRE COMO REPETIDORA, seria uma valor muito bem pago, ou seja, a empresa que registra, não vai ter gasto algum, HÁ NÃO SER QUE A EMPRESA AUTORGANTE REGISTRE A TORRE COMO ESTAÇÃO, AI SIM O VALOR CUSTARÁ em média R$ 2,300,00 por ESTAÇÃO !!!

Isso seria apenas para a empresa que não tenha AUTORGA TRABALHAR POR 12 MESES, ou seja UM AXILIA aos pequenos provedor iniciante, AGORA A PERGUNTA É entre a empresa axiliar e lucrar, muitos pensam ainda em tirar vantagem, COBRANDO MESSALIDADE DE UMA EMPRESA QUE MAL COMEÇOU, ou seja OPORTUNISMO, PURO EGOISMO E MUITAS DAS VEZES MEDO !!!.,

HÁ ENGENHEIRO QUE FALAM QUE NÃO PODE, PÓ AMIGOS VCS ACHA QUE O VENDEDOR DE PEIXE, INDICARIA O CONCORRENTE, ACORDA MEU POVO !!!

JÁ A ANATEL NÃO QUER SABE, O QUE ELES QUEREM É TAXAS PAGAS E PRONTO, COLOCOU LA COMO REPETIDORA, NUMERO DA AUTORGA ponto, acabou problema, agora chato é empresas querer tira vantagem de empresas que nem, empresas de verdade são ainda, devido seu recurso financeiro baixo.,

Acredito que, quando alguem axiliar outra pessoa ou empresa, está nunca si esquece, sabe seu começo, e quem foram, os iniciadores, seus PATROCINADORES, então meus amigos, vamos trabalhar juntos, vamos nos unir, e crescer neste mercado que tanto tem a oferecer, a esta população, cansada de CORRUPÇÃO., 

BOM AMIGO AI VAI MEUS PESAMOS, AOS VERDADEIROS PROVEDORES, AXILIADORES, DE NOSSA PATRIA,
AGUARDO O CONTATO , PARA LEVAR ESTA DISCUSÃO A SERIO, AI VAI MEU CONTATO:
( [email protected] ) e para uma futura parceria ( tel 11 2852-2342 - 96253-4348 ) att wagner

----------


## pinhais

> att wagner



Caro colega.

1. Igual a sua proposta tem várias aqui no under, nenhuma amadureceu.
2. Falou em sociedade as pessoas pulam fora na hora, como você disse cada um com seu peixe.
3. Para Anatel ela não quer nem saber se você tem 1 torre ou 100 torres, 1 cliente ou 40 mil clientes, ela tratará você da mesma forma, sendo sua empresa micro ou grande.
4. A Anatel não perdoa, e ela não está interessada se você está tirando o leite de seus filhos, leite de você ou se emprestou grana do giota ou não para fornecer internet a população.
5. Parceria com valor fixo mensal ou único valor para sua empresa dificilmente você vai achar, se achar amigo fique de olho aberto.
6. Muito cuidado para não levarem o resto do teu dinheirinho tem muito picareta no mercado assim como tem muita gente séria.

Entao caro colega.

i - tenha um valor inicial para investir, caso não tenha faça um empréstimo.
ii- pesquise seu mercado e veja se é viável o modelo de negocio
iii- procure um empresa que possa te auxiliar na empreitada.
iv - caso não tenha dinheiro arrume um sócio que tenha dinheiro ai em sua cidade e apresente sua proposta, um entra com dinheiro e outro com conhecimento, mas já te digo de todas empresas com sócios que conheci todas se separaram.
v - tenha fé em Deus e de um pulo nos tópicos aonde o assunto poderá ser discutido, pois este tópico trata do assunto do projeto básico.

Abraços.

----------


## tiagoadriano1

Não conseguir baixar esse projeto vc poderia enviar no meu email por favor é [email protected]

----------


## Jose Luis

> Bom, sou engenheiro de computacao, eu mesmo assinei e a anatel nao recusou o projeto. Vale lembrar que quem vai dizer se pode ou nao, e o CREA, a anatel nao vai nem olha isso, se o CREA registrar sua empresa e colocar que um ENG. CIVIL PODE SER RESPONSAVEL TECNICO, n teras problemas na anatel. Eu nao sei se vc's sabem, mas tem alguns engenheiros que tem 1 tal de CARTA BRANCA (sao aqueles bemmmmmmmm antigos) eles conseguem assinar como responsavel por todas as areas. Agora vai uma dica, se quer algo rapido, procure 1 eng. da area por ser mais garantido, pq o CREA demora uns 30 a 40 dias pra REGISTRAR A EMPRESA e REGISTRAR O RESPONSAVEL TECNICO. Qualquer coisa e so perguntar, em relacao ao crea eu tenho experiencia de tanto que eu fui la.
> 
> vlw


Deliam, qual o seu email .. Sou engenheiro de computação e estou tirando a licença da empresa que eu trabalho junto a anatel e crea. So que aquela que somente eng. de telecom ou eletrica que pode conforme resolução esta me preocupando.
Assim que possivel, entre em contato, preciso falar contigo.

Abs
Jose Luis
[email protected]

----------


## EngenheiroAlvaro

> Deliam, qual o seu email .. Sou engenheiro de computação e estou tirando a licença da empresa que eu trabalho junto a anatel e crea. So que aquela que somente eng. de telecom ou eletrica que pode conforme resolução esta me preocupando.
> Assim que possivel, entre em contato, preciso falar contigo.
> 
> Abs
> Jose Luis
> [email protected]


Prezado, não é só engenheiro eletricista ou telecom. Pode ser qualquer engenheiro que tenha habilitação 9ª da Resolução 218/73 do CONFEA.

Se vc tiver, vc pode. sugiro verificar a habilitação na sua certidão de Registro de Pessoa Física.

abs

----------


## delegato

Tenho algumas dúvidas:

No me contrato social, no meu cnpj posso ter vários cnaes sendo que o Principal é o Serviço de Comunicação e multimídia, tendo também o Seac, STFC, sendo que só irei tirar a licença do SCM?

O pedido de inscrição deve ser entrege pessoalmente em qualquer agência da anatel ou pode ser encaminhada via correios?

----------


## JAF.engcomp

Confirmando o post do colega,
Engenheiro de Computação assina sim pelo artigo 9º.
Ao contrário do que todo mundo pensa, não somos apenas programadores (bachareis em Cienc. da computação) que tiveram umas aulas a mais de cálculo. De acordo com a resolução 380 do Confea/Crea e pelas diretrizes do MEC, acumulamos 2 formações Eng. Eletrônica e Ciências da Computação/Analise de Sistemas.

Devido a formação em eletrônica e sistemas computacionais em geral (incluindo aí as redes de computadores e dispositivos multimídia), nos enquadramos plenamente no artigo 9º. Na verdade, até de sobra, tendo em vista as matérias de Redes, Telecom, processamento de sinais, eletrônica analógica e digital, comunicação multimídia (VoIP, DTV, HDTV, telefonia comutada,etc...).

"Art. 1º - Compete ao Engenheiro de Computação ou Engenheiro Eletricista com ênfase em Computação o desempenho das atividades do Artigo 9º da Resolução nº 218/73, *acrescidas* de análise de sistemas computacionais, seus serviços afins e correlatos."
http://normativos.confea.org.br/downloads/0380-93.pdf


Se tens CREA, assinas ART de SCM e qualquer outro sistema de telecom.

----------


## fredericoafd

Olá a todos! estou utilizando este modelo de projeto para dar entrada na Anatel, porém saiu uma nova resolução da Anatel em 2013. Será que precisamos defini-la na página principal do projeto?

Vejam: 

Resolução n.° 614, de 28 de maio de 2013, e o Regulamento dos Serviços de Telecomunicações, aprovado pela Resolução n.° 73, de 25 de novembro de 1998. Para as empresas que utilizam equipamentos de radiocomunicação de radiação restrita, as autorizadas deverão operar em conformidade com o Regulamento sobre Equipamentos de Radiocomunicação de Radiação Restrita, aprovado pela Resolução n.º 506 de 01 de julho de 2008 e as condições de uso estabelecidas no Regulamento aprovado pela Resolução n.º 397..

LINK: http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/exib...0&codCanal=346

Valew...

----------


## moraesgabriel

boa noite eu to fazendo curso de informatica ,computação com crea eu posso ser o responsável pela minha empresa?? para tirar a licença da anatel?

----------


## fabbabenco

amigo boa noite eu estou fazendo na raça e eu estava procurando esse (anf) vlw, mas e ai tu sabe intem 08-
*1.CRONOGRAMA E PERÍODO DE IMPLANTAÇÃO*

----------


## wagnerspwifi

PREZADOS AMIGO, VENHO AQUI ATRAVÉS DESTA SOLICITAR A CONTRATAÇÃO DE UM TÉCNICO OU ENGENHEIRO QUE TENHA O ( CREA ) para auxíliar na aquisição do SCM SERVIÇO DE COMUNICAÇÃO MULTIMIDIA se por ventura algum bom técnico ou Engenheiro se prontificar que esteja em são paulo que não seja muito caro, podemos negociar, fico a disposição ( e-mail: [email protected] ) fico a disposição, forte abraço a todos !!!

----------


## Digas

Para SCM de redes de fibra optica muda muita coisa no projeto?? Alguem teria o modelo e queira compartilhar? [email protected]
Grato

----------


## Aurean

Amigo se alguém tiver precisando de um profissional da área de telecomunicação com CREA ativo, e/ou engenharia elétrica favor entra em contato email [email protected], whtsp (92)993856383

----------


## EngThiagoRodrigues

Ola Senhores,
Bom conversar com vocês novamente...Pessoal aqui do UNDER anda meio distante.
O bom filho a casa torna....

Quero avisar que continuamos com nossos serviços de ENGENHARIA, principalmente de licenciamento SCM.

Diversificamos nossos serviços:

www.mwengenharia.net.br

61 983134611

ENG THIAGO RODRIGUES

Vamos voltar a por o UNDER em primeiro lugar galera...Aqui nascemos e aqui devemos crescer...

Abraços a todos

----------


## TheGodfather

Só deixando um alerta p/ o pessoal aqui do under para ter cuidado com quem vão escolher para realizar o projeto, já fui lesado, confiei, depositei antecipadamente e o serviço não foi realizado e ficou por isso mesmo. Tenham cuidado, só realizem esse serviço caso não tenha um engenheiro em sua cidade ou próximo a ela, porque se der errado, vc vai na casa do Dr buscar seu dinheiro.

----------

